# Greeky's Big Steps



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

As much as I loved my Baby Steps journal, it's time to move on.  Eating has been cleaner, but now it's time to work on keeping it clean and controlling portions.  I absolutely must do weights 4x a week, and cardio 5-6x minimum.  I am committing to give this my all for the next three months to see where I will be at the end of this year and the beginning of the next.  My goal is to at least achieve the body I had last year, in October, when I was my personal leanest.  If I meet or surpass that goal, I will be stoked.  However, even if I don't quite make it, I will not beat myself up for it.  Any progress is GOOD and I will only be that much closer to my goal anyway.  Still need to work on not beating myself up emotionally, I think that is the absolute key to my success. 

I am very excited to be undertaking this great journey with all my lovely friends here at IM.  I couldn't ask for a better support group 

Let the games begin, Greeky's gonna kick some ass! 

PS.  I will post pics at the end, and maybe during.  But I can only promise pics at the end.  When the time comes I will dig up the old before's (please nobody do this) and post them along with the afters.  I want to make you all proud and not humiliate myself.


----------



## klmclean (Sep 30, 2004)

Way to go! Best of luck to you. Stay positive and everything will fall into place


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes! take the BIG Steps now!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2004)

I love it!!  Greeky is on her way to super hottieness!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

I knew you'd get yourself out of this rut. ANything is possible when you put your mind to it.  Good luck sunshine!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2004)

I'd wish you luck - but you and I both know you won't need it!!!!!

Great work Greeky - Mind over matter~!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks klm! When I start being negative I will need those reminders to be positive! 

Thanks sara, I thought it was time  It took me a little while to think of the name, but I think this name is most appropriate.  If you look at my past couple of journals, I went from BingeFree Zone, to Baby Steps to Big Steps.  I found it interesting how each reflects the changes both in my life and in my eating.  I love that binging is no longer my biggest concern.  I can't forget about it, but now I truly think I can get back to strict dieting again without worrying.. as long as my calories stay up enough! 

Jenny, I love you coming in here, you are truly inspiring.  I really want to post awesome pictures like yours, I can't wait for that day to come!

TY Jilly, I wish we were closer to do this thing together, but in the meantime I have always appreciated your support and am so glad to have you as my twinnie 

Thanks Babsie girl! And remember what I said, keep your head up and have patience (I am sayin the same to myself) Slow and steady wins the race.. I'm just ready to try a little harder now!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

m1: 1/2c oats, lc yogurt w handful lc spc k, coffee w 1/2c lc milk
m2: 2 slices lt mg brd, turkey, 6 straws, coffee w 1/2c lc milk
m3:
m4:
m5:

I am definately going to the gym today.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Perfect ... a kick a$$ journal!

So, we can expect to see nothing but a continuation of the decent diet you've been doing (tuning it up as you go) and see a consistent effort at the gym?

You are right ... from binge-free, to baby steps to big steps.  Make a promise to yourself to really not just say you're going to do it, but to actually do it.  Like you said, in the end, you're a winner regardless.  

Go Greeky Go

... so what are you working at the gym today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks NT! I knew you, most of all, were waiting for this to happen.  I'm excited and yes, my diet won't be 100% perfect.. Tuning it up as I go, but more than I did before.  And yes, much more consistent workouts.  I also have to figure out alternatives for my sick days since I get sick to my stomach a lot.  

I also want to find the best way to get up and go to the gym for empty stomach morning cardio.  I find in the morning, I feel kinda weak and tired and not full of energy as I would like to be.  Should I take a caffiene pill?  Does drinking coffee with milk defeat the purpose of the empty stomach cardio?  It bothers me that I don't do it, even tho I seem to find it much easier to do cardio later in the day.  

Today.... hmm.  Either back or shoulders/bis.  I don't really follow a set schedule.  I go by how I am feeling that day.  Is that bad?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

BTW, that is my favorite pic of Mrs. NT.  I wanna look like that!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

thanks ... it's my favorite pic (that she'll let me post) as well. 

I'm sure some of the others can fill you in on cardio.  I'm one of those fortunate people who's metabolism is still kicking in high gear.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> As much as I loved my Baby Steps journal, it's time to move on. Eating has been cleaner, but now it's time to work on keeping it clean and controlling portions. I absolutely must do weights 4x a week, and cardio 5-6x minimum. I am committing to give this my all for the next three months to see where I will be at the end of this year and the beginning of the next. My goal is to at least achieve the body I had last year, in October, when I was my personal leanest. If I meet or surpass that goal, I will be stoked. However, even if I don't quite make it, I will not beat myself up for it. Any progress is GOOD and I will only be that much closer to my goal anyway. Still need to work on not beating myself up emotionally, I think that is the absolute key to my success.
> 
> I am very excited to be undertaking this great journey with all my lovely friends here at IM. I couldn't ask for a better support group
> 
> ...


Hi Nena Linda.....

I am so happy you are happy....I couldn't tell you how excited it made me to read that you are so ready for this.  You sound so happy and excited that I don't know what to tell you  
I can promise you nothing but the best from me.  I will always have your back even if I don't show up daily.  I will always be thinking of you and hope that your days are always beautiful...
Didn't I tell you that you had a spark?  Can't you feel it growing in you.  I can see it, everyone can.  This is really a great day...
By the way, know this, I am always proud of you.  Just like if you were my own kid.  It doesn't matter if you stumble, I will always be proud of you and I believe that everyone else feels the same pride to see you overcome your problems, whether you stumble or not.
Keep the spark going and don't let it extinguish....That is what will show you the way when it gets darkest.... 

Te quiero mucho (look that one up), 

Tio Tony


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

If i do cardio on an empty stomach-which is only 1-2 a week, I have a big coffee and take a caffeine pill. No more e. The only thing is I find that i sometimes get heartburn late from that combo. Try with just a big coffee first. I dont think coffee defeats empty tummy cardio.

Why not try this. 

Eat first-wait about 30 mins
Weight Train
Cardio

This works great for me. Im in the gym for about 2 hours though. Its great cause the weight training has depleted glycogen stores, so by the time you begin cardio you are already in fat burning mode.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Jilly, I was asking in particular about the milk in the coffee.  But I find I am not really awake until I eat something, and even then...

I usually do my cardio after weight training, but I think empty stomach would be even better 

Why no more E?


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

First-clear your pm box!!!

Occasionally e-1x a week if that. Gives me a headache. Cjest pains sometimes too. Plus just in case i get preggo by accident I dont want any bad defects etc...

I dont think a tiny bit of milk in the coffee makes a diff.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Greeky ... I think you should firsts get into a routine of going on a consistent basis and then fine tune that as well.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok Jilly, I cleaned it out a lil bit! I am thinking *maybe* a bit of cream would be better cuz there would be no sugar to spike insulin???

NT, I only ask because one of my main problems is energy.  I am tired a lot and testing shows nothing.  I know, just make myself go.. but just looking for ways to make that a little easier, ya know?


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ok Jilly, I cleaned it out a lil bit! I am thinking *maybe* a bit of cream would be better cuz there would be no sugar to spike insulin???



Use powdered creamer/whitner then. Thats what i use. Or skim milk


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT, I only ask because one of my main problems is energy.  I am tired a lot and testing shows nothing.  I know, just make myself go.. but just looking for ways to make that a little easier, ya know?



I hear ya Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

*sigh* I am a bit frustrated right now.  I went out for a short walk to enjoy the beautiful weather, and I was dragging along, I can't figure out why I am so exhausted and out of it, I slept well last night.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

while you're trying to figure that out, head to the gym, workout hard and then you'll understand then why you're tired.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

I actually just ate so I will be going in about an hour or two.  It is probably a combination of the weather and only having worked out ONCE in a WEEK.  Damn I need to get off my ass.  6pm, when the cuties are all there 

I might do back.. if I can work up the energy.  During legs last week I had this one guy watching me do stiff-legged deads


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> while you're trying to figure that out, head to the gym, workout hard and then you'll understand then why you're tired.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> During legs last week I had this one guy watching me do stiff-legged deads



I tried to be inconspicous ...


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

Good post about cardio in this thread
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=37132


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

NT, next time I'll wear shorts 

Thanks for the link Jilly! Makes me feel better about not doing it 

I feel much better now after my workout: Shoulder's and bi's and 1 hr cardio (biking)

And I am going dancing tonight with Lis


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey Greeky? How did the rest of your meals look? Do you find it harder to eat healthy during the weekend? Good job on yesterdays workout!  Hope you had fun dancing last ngiht


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's yesterdays meals, sorry I didnt update last night, I was going out

m1: 1/2c oats, lc yogurt w handful lc spc k, coffee w 1/2c lc milk
m2: 2 slices lt mg brd, turkey, 6 straws, coffee w 1/2c lc milk
m3: 1c all bran 1.5c lc milk, 1/3 trioplex bar (i had to try it..)

gym: shoulder's bi's 1 hr cardio

m4: 1/2c oats, a few slices turkey, yogurt w spc k mixed in
m5: rest of trioplex bar coffee w milk
(then on drive home, coffee w milk and a bit of cream)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

Jenny, I dont really find it harder to eat well on the weekends bc I don't work full time, and I do work Sundays, so I don't have a good weekday/weekend schedule.  It's going to be a little hard to not drink when I go out. 

Last night the place we went to sucked!  We hardly danced cuz the music and crowd were bad.  But Lis is a totally cool person and I liked hanging out with her.  Definately somebody I can learn from!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 2, 2004)

Morning!  I don't think we will be going back to Bamboo anytime soon


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

I agree


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

m1: 1/2c oats, 1/2c all bran 3/4c lc milk
m2: roast chix, salad, cherry tomatos, straws, 2 coffees w milk
m3: lc granola bar, handful lc spc k
m4: pork souvlaki, salad
m5: chix ceaser drss/side (sick now  ) coffee w milk

I went to costco today, it's great  but I didn't buy fish oils yet, I am waiting to get approvals of any supps I take when I finally get on accutane (sometime this century) Cuz I want to stress my kidney n liver as little as possible!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

i'm so pissed my gym closes in half an hour, not enough time to go and i just finished cleaning


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Good luck with the new journal GBC!  

Like I said I am definitely going to have to make a trip to NJ in the near future. What gym do you train at? 

By the way, if you don't mind, what's your first name?


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2004)

Gym tomorrow is a must girlie!!!!

What did u buy from Costco??? I was just there the other day and bought tonnes of gum and splenda.  3 boxes of it Extra bubblemint is my new fav


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks Monstar! I train at a New York Sports Club, will tell you in PM the town if you wanna know.  My first name is Vivian.

Jilly, Sundays tend to be a problem as well.  I usually get home from work around 4:30-5.  So sometimes I make it, and sometimes I don't, but I am still mad I didn't go today. 

Also mad that I agreed to go to Friday's with my friends again even tho their food always makes me sick.  I'm just an angry girl today


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh and at costco I bought romaine hearts, fancy mixed greens, celery, cherry tomatos, sparkling ice low carb drinks <very yummy, chicken, turkey, shrimp, venus divine razor, thermasilk, splenda

I wish they had all bran


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 3, 2004)

Sparking ice low-carb drinks? They sound good! How many calories are in each? How's the training going so far Vivian?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

6 cals/bottle, my fave flavor is orange mango 

As for training, I just got home from work, waiting for my lunch to digest a bit and going to go workout even tho I just want to be lazy.  I might do back, or I might just do cardio.  My muscles are looking bigger but I know there's a thick layer of fat on top so I'm tryin not to worry about it.  Still get upset about how far I am from where I used to be, but I will only get there by eating right, lifting, and tons of cardio so... I better stop complaining and start working!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

m1: 1/2c oats, lc yogurt
m2: lc granola bar, coffee w milk
m3: same as m2
m4: chix salad coffee w milk
m5: turkey, salad, straws
m6: coffee w milk, coffee w hh, chix ceasar salad, used too much dressing


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah Vivian I have to agree there, being negative isn't going to get you anywhere. Except feeling bad about yourself, or sorry for yourself. Stay positive, think about how far you have come, and focus on the future! I know you can do this, you show great dedication and commitment in your journals, no doubt about it. 

Maybe one of these days I'll have to drive up and train with you.


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

Post pics!

Im all about 'the pics'


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

Monstar, if you make such a long trip up, we'd probably end up just hanging out, I mean we could train, but then I'd have to go home and take a shower, yadda yadda.  We'll see when the time comes 

Jilly, you're obsessed lol.


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

Im sooooooooooooooo bored. You going to the gym soon?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

Pic of me ready for the gym (just for Jilly)

Be back soon!


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

HOT HOT HOT!!! U r cute!!! Look AT the camera next time. Do u curl your hair with a curling iron?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

It never looks right if I look at the camera, seriously.  BTW Thank you, and no I never curl it with a curling iron.  It's not really curly, moreso wavy.  It helps when I wear it in a bun cuz when I take it out it looks nice

Just did 55mins cardio


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2004)

Cuuute pic!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Just did 55mins cardio



 Everyday that goes by you are getting into a better routine of eating clean and working out. I am very proud of you twinnie!

How long has it been since you had icecream??? _Just a reminder that its been a while and you dont *'need'* it._ Good stuff Keep it up.


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, I agree with Jill!!! You doing Great hon! keep up the good work


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Jenny! 

I know, I am trying Jilly! I am glad ur proud of me, it feels good.  I don't remember when I had ice cream last, my guess is at least 2 weeks.  I was actually thinking about it cuz there was a dairy queen open and i was hungry but i got a chicken ceasar salad instead lol and then I went to walmart and I wanted to buy sugarfree chocolate but I bought three shirts instead 

I'm not really into walmart clothes but they had some cute shirts I can wear to work..

thanks sara


----------



## gr81 (Oct 3, 2004)

HI sexy


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

Heyyyy


----------



## gr81 (Oct 3, 2004)

some tips for you to remember for your squat form:

-Keep your lower back arched tightly, and keep your shoulder blades pulled back and together. you wanna keep your head forward, but not necessarily pointed up. You want your elbows pushed forward while remembering to keep those shoulder blades pulled together tight. Keeping the elbows forward is going to facilitate keeping the arch in your lower back and help prevent your torso from bending forward during the squat. If you bring your elbows back then its easier to bend your torso forward which is bad.

-Keep the stance semi wide (shoulder width or more) and feet forward or slightly pointed out. The movement that you want to focus on is bringing the hips back, not down. its similar to sitting back like you would a chair or something like that, make sense? The upward motion is begun by driving your traps into the bar. Obviously the first thing that needs to come up when you are at the bottom is your head, and the rest will follow. 
you want to push your feet out to the sides of the souls of your shoes, like you are trying to spread the floor apart during ascent. This will keep your knee flexors out. keep your stomach pushed out as well.... I know this is alot to remember but just try and take it step by step and remember the keys points. if ya need help then let me know missy. GL and happy squatting


----------



## gr81 (Oct 3, 2004)

oh yeah and one more thing... SMILE babe


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

thanks for the rundown sweetie 

i just ate a shitload of low carb special k, i need to start goin to bed before i get hungry again after my last meal


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats, 1c all bran 1 n 1/4c lc milk straws
m2 big salad w cherry tomatos, white choc pb detour bar  (almost fulfilled my craving except it didnt quite taste like chocolate lol)
m3 chix salad ff dress. coffee w milk

workout: back, 40min cardio

m4 1/2c oats, a bit of lambchop
m5 light frap at starbucks (i didnt want it but i thought i was going to pass out) chicken vege soup (im sick) and lc cereal w lc milk


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT, next time I'll wear shorts


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks Jenny!
> 
> I know, I am trying Jilly! I am glad ur proud of me, it feels good.  I don't remember when I had ice cream last, my guess is at least 2 weeks.  I was actually thinking about it cuz there was a dairy queen open and i was hungry but i got a chicken ceasar salad instead lol and then I went to walmart and I wanted to buy sugarfree chocolate but I bought three shirts instead
> 
> I'm not really into walmart clothes but they had some cute shirts I can wear to work..



When you're not eating ice cream like you used to, when you ordering chicken salad at Dairy Queen and buying shirts instead of chocolate, you're not trying, YOU'RE DOING!  Keep it up miss Vivian and you'll be breaking down your goals and setting new ones!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Viv, 

How's it goin? I spent a hell of a lot of money yesterday shopping for clothes. Today I have all kinds of stuff to do then I'm gonna hit the books to study for my test. How was the rest of your weekend? No alcohol for me again until after my test. But you'll have to come out for my birthday next month so we can celebrate


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

What kinda shirts did you buy from wallymart? 

I agree with NT, you sure are trying. keep it up!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for the words of encouragement NT!  

Hey Lis! The rest of my weekend was kinda quiet, went to see a movie saturday and worked on sunday.  If you want to hang out and do something other than a club/bar, that is fine with me.  We can go shopping!  Sure I'll come out for your bday but hopefully we can do something before then.  BTW hows your tire doing 

Jilly, I bought a vneck sweater, and a button down, and one kind-of button down except it has a zipper.  All cute and cheap enough that I can wear it to work and not worry about ruining it by getting a stain on it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

My brother actually tried to tell me yesterday at wallymart that the buttondown.. "makes me look big on top" I am still trying to figure out why that's a bad thing?!  brothers!


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

You have a brother how old?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My brother actually tried to tell me yesterday at wallymart that the buttondown.. "makes me look big on top" I am still trying to figure out why that's a bad thing?!  brothers!



He's your brother ... 

I can't speak for others, but a buttondown shirt can never go wrong.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes I do Jilly, he turns 20 this week.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm upset with a friend.  I had a big fight with my mom last night again, and I asked my friend to have a coffee with me (today) because I do not want to be home when my mom gets home.  First she tells me sure, then immediately after, I haven't showered yet, I'm broke.  I'm like look, I don't care I'm all bummed out in sweats and I'll buy your coffee.  And then she's like well I'm sick.  So I'm like ok, you should've said so before.  I just feel like every single time I need her support she is never there for me and this girl is supposed to be one of my best friends.  The fact that she needs to shower or is broke shouldn't even be a thought in her head.  If it was her that needed me I'd drop everything.  Do I ask for that much?


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

No-IMO if she didnt want to go she should have just said so, instead of making excuses. But, she is your friend so she _should_ be there for you.

Go train instead of coffee


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm upset with a friend.  I had a big fight with my mom last night again, and I asked my friend to have a coffee with me (today) because I do not want to be home when my mom gets home.  First she tells me sure, then immediately after, I haven't showered yet, I'm broke.  I'm like look, I don't care I'm all bummed out in sweats and I'll buy your coffee.  And then she's like well I'm sick.  So I'm like ok, you should've said so before.  I just feel like every single time I need her support she is never there for me and this girl is supposed to be one of my best friends.  The fact that she needs to shower or is broke shouldn't even be a thought in her head.  If it was her that needed me I'd drop everything.  Do I ask for that much?



That's too bad about the fight with your mum and your friend not being there for you Greeky, I'd go for coffee with ya.   
Hey what movie did you go and see on the weekend?  
We rented Man On Fire... it's was awesome!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> During legs last week I had this one guy watching me do stiff-legged deads



One guy???  I'm sure there were MANY guys..you just didn't notice     Catching up in here..didn't realize you started a new journal..so far it looks awesome Greeky!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Go train instead of coffee



nice one Jill


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> nice one Jill


I know  With you and me on here she has nooooooooo excuses!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

I had a talk with my friend, we are ok now.  I saw Shaun of the dead..horrible!

Gym today was back and 40mins cardio.  This one guy started talkin to me during deads.  What's it with guys paying attention to me during deads? lol And I had the bar on the floor w/ 25lbs on each side, so 95lbs total, and this other guy walked by and mumbled "thats heavy" haha yeah ok. 

I had a light frap.  I was at the bookstore with starbucks in it.  I got there ok, but when I sat down, I suddenly wanted to sleep.  I couldn't drive anywhere, I knew I had to eat something and soon.  I weighed the options, I figured the light frap had enough sugar to bring my levels back up without being overkill, but I am still mad I had it, I didn't even want it, seriously.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

So this is where you are off to!  I need to read some


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

Oops, you found me.  Now you go hide and I'll find you.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Good morning Greeky...sounds like you were at Chapters?  Get any good books?


----------



## dalila (Oct 5, 2004)

Viv what do you like to read? And those deads do sound very heavy!! you are very strong gilrl! Way to go!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

Velvet, here the bookstores that have the Starbucks in them are called Barnes and Noble.  I don't usually buy anything, I like to sit and read the fitness mag's 

Dalila, so many years of school kinda turned me off to reading.  I want to get back into it, I like self help books and girly books.    As for being strong? I never really thought I was, but I guess I don't really have anything to compare myself to 

My back is soooore today! 

m1: 1/2c oats 1c all bran 1c lf milk coffee w milk, straws
m2 turkey on 2 slices lt mg 
m3 trioplex bar
m4 chix salad, coffee w milk
m5 F1 w lc milk

i hate how PMS makes my appetite crazy


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I know  With you and me on here she has nooooooooo excuses!



a two punch combo


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Viv. 

Hey I know you had called me yesterday. I was running around and had to drive my grandmother all over God's creation! If I would have known I definitely would have went for coffee. Any time you need to do something like that gimme a call. Just leave me a message if you get my voicemail that you wanna talk. I'll definitely work it out to come out with ya. I'm a good listener and give good advice. About the mom issues, I've been there. I did not talk to my parents for a while growing up, more than once over some things. Although we are way passed that, I can still give some advice.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Lis.. When I left that message I was still in an ok mood and I was just asking to hang out, but it is really sweet of you to offer to be there for me even though we just met.  I will keep your offer in mind, thanks sweetheart.   BTW, the same goes for you as well, if you ever need anything just call, I can give advice even though I'm really bad at taking my own


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

I need coffee so bad   My lower back is really sore, but not my upper back.  Ever since I introduced deadlifts, I can't really do much in the rest of my back workout.  I guess that's normal, but I dunno.  I have these bruise type marks above my knees.  Well, they are more like broken blood vessels-like a hickey type mark.  I must've hit my knees with the bar a little too hard, as I try to keep the bar as close to my legs as possible (how I was taught..hope it's correct) 

I have hickeys above my knees from my date at the gym


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I need coffee so bad   My lower back is really sore, but not my upper back.  Ever since I introduced deadlifts, I can't really do much in the rest of my back workout.  I guess that's normal, but I dunno.  I have these bruise type marks above my knees.  Well, they are more like broken blood vessels-like a hickey type mark.  I must've hit my knees with the bar a little too hard, as I try to keep the bar as close to my legs as possible (how I was taught..hope it's correct)
> 
> I have hickeys above my knees from my date at the gym



I think a sore lower back is normal when doing deads ... good work Miss Greeky.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

LoL, NT, I guess my point was is, I expect my whole back to be sore after back day.  My lower back is really sore, and my upper back is only starting to feel a little sore.  I was trying to figure out if my upper back is not getting worked enough bc I am tired by the time I get to it


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

your back might be sore ... but you're like me, when I do deads, I really feel it in my lower back.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Viv, I've noticed you always feel like eating more for meal 1, that you always seem hungry still .Why don't you add like 6 egg whites so you'll get some protein, I bet that will help


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

Maybe your lower back is sore-er because you've just began training it. And you have always been training your upper back.

Steve was playing around last night and gave me this tiny hicky on my neck. I was PISSED when I noticed it this mornin. He was just playing, but still.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Viv, I've noticed you always feel like eating more for meal 1, that you always seem hungry still .Why don't you add like 6 egg whites so you'll get some protein, I bet that will help


I agree


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

All good points! Thanks everyone.  In the morning I tend to shy away from eggs because they require preparation, cooking, etc.  I'm lazy in the morning!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

When you stand up with the weight, do you poke your chest out/bring your shoulders back?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh, almost forgot.  Did 50mins cardio earlier today.  Eating was decent, getting easier by the day, except that I want to eat a lot even of good foods.  I hope it's just the pms hunger and going to go away soon.  Avoiding mirror due to bloatedness, trying not to think about how fat I look/feel.  Can't wait to return to a better body.  Going through the motions, just gotta keep it consistent.  The waiting period between when you start eating clean and when you start losing weight is the hardest part.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes premi, I stick my chest out.  Is that good or bad?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Thats good.  And I always scuff my knees/shins when I did deads.  Sounds like you are doing them good   Someone mentioned that your lower back may just not be used to them, and thats probably it.  Keep it up babydoll, your doin great.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks sweetheart! I always worry about my form because the back is one of the worst places to hurt yourself.  How far apart should my feet be, and straight or angled out? I have mine about a bit wider than shoulder width apart, a tiny bit angled out.  You should come show me in person.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

I keep toes pointed straight forward, and they are shoulder width apart or a bit more.  Just keep your back straight, and your head up, and I am sure that you'll be just fine.

Maybe someday I will take you up on that offer


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Good morning Greeky


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Meals are looking lots better Greeky  What about adding some protein overall? You're really working hard Greeky and I'm so happy to see you improve, this is the beginning of something great


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Oh, almost forgot.  Did 50mins cardio earlier today.  Eating was decent, getting easier by the day, except that I want to eat a lot even of good foods.  I hope it's just the pms hunger and going to go away soon.  Avoiding mirror due to bloatedness, trying not to think about how fat I look/feel.  Can't wait to return to a better body.  Going through the motions, just gotta keep it consistent.  The waiting period between when you start eating clean and when you start losing weight is the hardest part.


Hey hun, you're doing great!
I know what you mean about wanting to eat a lot even of good foods.  But we gotta be strong!
You'll be in great shape in no time, just stay focused!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Viv!!     Your doing so good hun! I love the pic you posted for Jill! Very Pretty


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 6, 2004)

Ok, thanks Premi!

GM Velvet! 

TY Jenny, I don't even feel like I deserve any praise, I dunno why, but thank you.  I am eating some choc eggies right now thanks to you! Now if only I had some pb mmmm!!!

Katia right now my weakness is Fiber 1 and/or All bran with low carb chocolate milk, I can't get enough!!!!

Ty ncgirl you should post some new pics too 

(Add to yesterday's meals: straws and another coffee w lf milk)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 6, 2004)

m1: 1/2c oats, F1 w lc milk, straws, EW
m2: lc yogurt, salad
m3: trioplex, coffee w milk
m4: chix salad, coffee w milk, sf jello
m5: F1 and lc spc k w lc milk

no gym today.  tomorrow


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks Premi!
> 
> GM Velvet!
> 
> ...



Good morning???      What time is it over there..it's 2:00 in the afternoon here in the Arctic!


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

I was thinking something in reagards to the text-and what Jenny mentioned. Have you though of dropping the bran and lc milk all together and having something totally differnet for breakfast? Like *protein panckakes*? Just oats and ew's???  Making some protein type muffins or something? Just an idea I know whan I have ANY cereal and milk I can consume  A LOT at once. Maybe try it for a day or so.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 6, 2004)

Velvet, I got up really late.. a quarter to one!!! 

Maybe Jilly.  The problem is the F1 and all bran seem to be the only type of fiber that helps me and that my body can handle.  I also don't want a breakfast that requires much preparation.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 6, 2004)

My mom gave me two chocolates, those wrapped up ferre roche something like thats, and I am TOM and I told her no, I don't want them, take them back! 

I wanted cheesecake and ice cream earlier didn't have any of that either


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 6, 2004)

Ok.  I'm going to ask a stupid question, everybody brace themselves.

I have heard you can not bulk and cut at the same time.  That you can not simultaneously pack on muscle and lose fat.  WHY? True? False?  Please somebody explain.  I am putting on muscle but don't appear to be losing any fat.  This sucks.


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ok.  I'm going to ask a stupid question, everybody brace themselves.
> 
> I have heard you can not bulk and cut at the same time.  That you can not simultaneously pack on muscle and lose fat.  WHY? True? False?  Please somebody explain.  I am putting on muscle but don't appear to be losing any fat.  This sucks.


WHat makes up think you are putting on muscle?

You might infact be loosing fat, therefore you can see your muscle tone better.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

hey hun, 
I'm no expert at this but from what I've read I think it's because...
In order to build muscle you need to eat more then you burn, which is totally the opposite from what you need to do in order to loose fat. So when you eat less then you burn, your body is loosing weight and just doesn't have enough calories to build anything.  That's why when body builders go on a cut, sometimes they also loose a  bit of muscle from that.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Greeky! GREAT job staying away from the chocolate and cheese cake!!  You're doing so great!!
The thing you say about putting on muscle/losing fat is not necessarily true for beginners. Now I know you're NOT a beginner, but you're getting back in weighttraining after a long break, so I don't think you need to worry about this. What Katia said is right  Just continue eating in calorie deficit and you'll be fine hun  Every pound of muscle you gain speeds up your metabolism you know


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I was thinking something in reagards to the text-and what Jenny mentioned. Have you though of dropping the bran and lc milk all together and having something totally differnet for breakfast? Like *protein panckakes*? Just oats and ew's???  Making some protein type muffins or something? Just an idea I know whan I have ANY cereal and milk I can consume  A LOT at once. Maybe try it for a day or so.



Great Idea Jilly..I alternate my breakys with oats and egg whites (made pancake style with 2 tb sf jam on top) with cereal/berries and egg whites...keeps things interesting anyway...

Protein Muffins:
3/4c Oats
3/4c Whites
cinnamon
splenda

Blend in blender, pour into 4 muffin cups (the tin) and put in 350 degree oven for 12 minutes...yum yum...dip in ss ff syrup or slice each in half and add sf jam


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

Morning Viv    Your diet looks so good.  Good job on passing up those treats.  Try mixing Fiber one with LF cottage cheese and a LC yogurt and about 1/2 cup of frozen mixed berries- taste kinda like cheesecake


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Viv    Your diet looks so good.  Good job on passing up those treats.  Try mixing Fiber one with LF cottage cheese and a LC yogurt and about 1/2 cup of frozen mixed berries- taste kinda like cheesecake



mm..ya, i have that alot..yum yum..and for fun i'll use grape nuts sometimes instead of the fibre 1...much crunchier


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

Jilly, I do look and feel bigger 

That's right Katia..thanks! 

Thanks Jenny, we have a lot of desserts at work and I was looking at them like mmmm.. and then my brother stopped in for coffee and I almost made him get ice cream at Dairy Queen so I could have some  I still cant believe I turned down those chocolates from my mom.  My cravings arent as strong as they used to be and every time I'm craving I just have F1/allbran w choc lc milk and I also notice the cravings pop up when I'm hungry so I try to eat food instead.  It's not that I haven't been weight lifting, I just am lifting heavier and more consistently now.  Which is another reason I'm pretty sure I put on muscle.  I don't want more tho, I already border on manly looking!

Velvet, those muffins look good and easy! BTW is grape nuts an acceptable cereal for daily use or only sometimes?  What's other good daily cereals? Ughh,, bad question probably lol. 

Ncgirl that also sounds yummy  Dunno if ill be buying more cottage cheese..my tummy doesnt like it much!

m1: 1/2c oats, lc yogurt
m2 trioplex
m3 chix ceasar salad
m4 roast beef, salad, straws
m5


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey hun, how are you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

Im good honey! How are you??

I was busy all day, and when I finally got home, finally.  I was sick, and therefore did not work out.  I hate being female, I hate stomach problems, I hate it I hate it I hate it.  So yeah, I didn't want to puke so I didn't go to the gym.  Nice fricking excuse.  At least I didn't have any junk food.  GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! So mad.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 7, 2004)

well.. you did a lot better then me today lol  I need to quit this and get my ass togather.

Are you still having the same stomach problems?  I'm actually sooooo much better now (not 100% but MUCH better), maybe I can help?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm better than my worst, but I still struggle with them.


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm better than my worst, but I still struggle with them.


Atleast you didnt eat crap I had a dream last night I was searching around this 'fair/exhibition' looking for a mini donut stand.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

Having a bad night right now.  Wanting to bury my face in a tub of ice cream, but I'm not.  Wish I could train in my parents for new ones.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

Good night ladies and gentlemen.  I made it though a rough night without using food as my crutch and I thought that was worthy of noting. 

How do you guys develop a thicker skin and not let people get to you?  That is one of my biggest problems other than negative self-talk


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

If I was closer, I would beat them down for you 

Thats what I do for my lil sis anyway lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good night ladies and gentlemen.  I made it though a rough night without using food as my crutch and I thought that was worthy of noting.
> 
> How do you guys develop a thicker skin and not let people get to you?  That is one of my biggest problems other than negative self-talk



Hey Greeky - proud of you for not using food to make you feel better   ... you're gonna have to teach me a thing or two, I just had myself a very crappy day too and ate accordingly!


----------



## dalila (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi GBC, you're doing such a wonderful job with your diet lately, I am really impressed!! The first few weeks are always the hardest, after that when you forget how your fave indulging treats taste, you won't even crave them any more.

As to how do you grow a thicker skin, I am sorry to say you can't. But what you can do, is immediately deal with these comments. Ask yourself, why is this comment getting to me? Am I trying to make everyone like me?  The faster you realise that you can't please everyone, and therefore should only please yourself ( as in being the person that makes YOU happy), the sooner you are gonna bounce back. 

It used to bug me for days when my mom said something undeserving, or people talked bad about me, now I still get angry or depressed, but 15 min later I am thinking, hell if they think I am like that they don't even know me, so why should I care what people who don't know me talk about me. And in my mom's case, I've given up long ago, I just say to myself, she is oldfashioned, let her be.... and I am fine! 

Take care gorgeous!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Greeky, great job not using food to cope.. You've really taken some BIG STEPS lately  I'm sorry you're having troubles getting along with the parents  Has it always been like this? Don't let that be a reason for you to over-eat.. It's not going to help anything. Just think about what they'll say when you're the hottie with a six- pack 
We always love you here, and we won't be critical  Let Jill and me be your new parents


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning Greeky, way to go on the 'staying outta da ice cream' girl!  Wish I was as good as you last night


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Aww thanks Premi lol

Britchick I always say there's two kinds of people in this world: The kind that when theyre upset eat, and the kind that don't.  I am guessing a majority of thin and or fit people are do-not eaters.  Emotional overstarving lol.  I dunno, it's almost like, I knew it was only going to numb me for a very short short time and then make me feel ten times worse.  I also called a friend, I dunno if that had any effect, probably.  I got to cry my heart out to him again (he's practically used to it by now) and it probably helped me deal with it and "get over it" not in the sense of really get over it.  But the worst moment past and I was ok. Try doing that Britchick, maybe itll help.  

TY dalila, I def think I let what people say get to me tooooo much. but it's hardest not to when its your parents.  *sigh* I really should go back to therapy!  My therapist said when people say something it bothers me bc of what I take it to imply about me.  I think that's true.  Ex, if someone yells at me about not having found a good job yet then I assume theyre saying I'm lazy and or stupid and incapable and nobody wants to hire me.  I think Greek parents are crazy and you have to be a really strong person to not let it bother you which I obviously am not.  My friend says I need the "Greek Parent Filter" = in one ear out the other 

TY Jenny, as much as this is going to sound wrong, your posts in my journal remind me I'm doing well even though I don't feel like I am bc you don't really post here much when I'm bad  That's good but I just dunno, I feel I am not trying hard enough.  I guess bc I missed the gym two days in a row and bc I eat too much.  I will weigh myself in a few days to see where I stand and adjust accordingly tho I guess.  I kinda like not measuring my foods   Jilly and you as my parents  Jilly is my twinnie and you are younger than me! But sure, Id love to have you guys as my family.  I need the support anywhere I can get it from.  And yeah, its always been bad, but it cycles from ok, to not so good, to bad, to really bad.  I need to change and not let if affect me the way it does tho.  Everytime something happens now its like a volcano errupting from all the stuff thats built up.  

Good Morning BabsieWabsie! I am awake since 8 since I had to do something and I am now up, but still need cofffeeee!!!!!!

P.S.  Why do I think I am not doing well at all?  Have to be positive before I screw it up again.  Hate the mirror tho.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Velvet good morning hon, WHAT FLAVOR lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good Morning BabsieWabsie! I am awake since 8 since I had to do something and I am now up, but still need cofffeeee!!!!!!
> 
> P.S.  Why do I think I am not doing well at all?  Have to be positive before I screw it up again.  Hate the mirror tho.



Hi chicadooodles 

Well get you some COFFEE woman!!!

What do you mean?  What do you think you're not doing well at?


YES................BE POSITIVE..

Remember:  "Believe in the healing power of POSITIVE thinking "    My dad says this to me all the time. 

Mind over matter baby!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Babsie, I feel like my big steps are really a joke.  I feel like I am not trying hard enough at all, especially compared to the other ladies here.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

Okay.  The ONE thing you SHOULDN'T DO is............compare yourself to other women.  Not every woman is the same, holds the same amount of fat, stores it in the rights spots etc....EVERYONE IS DIFFF......DO NOT COMPARE.

I know it's hard not to do...but you have to get over that!!  Seriously.  You can do it...you already recognise what you need to change...................The biggest part lacking change..........is your way of thinking! 

Think positive, be positive.........stay positive.

You're going to do this or I'm gonna kick your lil hiney


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Thats right-stay positive, you can do it.

You have a huge support system to fall back on here. Thats what we are here for. 

Keep it up Every day you resist the crap, binges etc... the easier it is. Most of the time


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Viv- you are doing good hun, just keep your head up   .  People are going to upset you everyday for the rest of your life, whether it's your parents, friends, co-workers, strangers, boyfriend, etc.  It's just a part of life.  My feelings get hurt WAY easy too.  I'll cry over anything, I usually take stuff the wrong way and I am an emotional eater, I've just gotten use to controlling that one most of the time.  Keep up with your diet and your workouts and before long it's just a part of your life.  You don't have to make any person in this world happy but you- so start smiling baby doll- you've got a lot going for you!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

Greeky ... I'm with Babsie - don't compare yourself to others.  You do your thing and give 100% and life will be good.  If you don't feel you're giving this your best effort, maybe you're not and could step it up.  What you put in is what you get back.  The more consistent you are with the diet and gym, the faster you'll achieve your desired results.  

Props to you for not going to food ... a few weeks ago you would have had some kind of comfort food to help you through the tough times ... yesterday you didn't   That's a big step for sure.  Like you and most know, diet is the biggest part of sculpting our bodies.  The less 'junk food' you eat, the better off you are - so no junk last night was a big step.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I know I should not compare but it is hard not to Babsie.  The problem is I get upset even when I compare to myself a year ago.  
Jilly.. I am almost in disbelief that I didnt eat anything to feel better lol
Andrea, I want everyone to like me and thats not possible lol
NT you are soo right! 

Think positive be positive think positive be positive think positive be positive think positive be positive think positive be positive think positive be positive think positive be positive

If only my skin was as thick as my skull!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

If I were to compare myself to the monsters here, I'd turn to icecream to.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> If I were to compare myself to the monsters here, I'd turn to icecream to.





When I first read that I thought it said, I'd turn INTO ice cream too


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

You two are silly 

Greeky - You started a new journal.  Don't look back at the person you once was.........look at the person you are and want to be.  I agree, easier said than done BUT - once you do it and get into a routine, it's smooth sailing   ...things are only as hard as YOU make them.  We (in general) are our own worst critic!!!  Think about it!

Don't look back!!!  Don't compare!!!  Just do it!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning Greeky.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Babsiegirl, one way I have of making myself feel better is telling myself that some of the weight I gained is muscle 

Good morning Britty!

m1 1/2c oats, all bran w lc milk, EW, straws
m2 coffee w milk, baby shrimpies scrambled w 1 egg and 1 ew on 2 lt mg w hot sauce
m3 all bran w lc milk and lf milk, straws
m4
m5


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Shrimpies and eggies?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

I had chocolate eggies this morning.  

Shrimpies and eggies is good.  High in protein


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Viv, you shouldn't compare yourself to others. You need to remember where you've been and work on improving that. You say no to sweets, you don't binge, those are all great things! If you feel like you can work harder, then push yourself up a notch and work harder. But the important thing is that you compare yourself with yourself and not with others. I've done that a lot before too, feeling like I'm sooooo far from perfect and all of that, but then I remember where I was a year ago and I do feel better.
You can do this 
You're right, I didn't post much before because I felt that you were self destructive and were hurting yourself. I felt frustrated because there was nothing I could say to help you change. That's the number one thing in behavior change, you have to want it yourself or it won't happen.

Have a great weekend


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

The problem is when I look back to a year ago, I get upset cuz I was in better shape then!

I am still too self-destructive.  Right now not as much in my behaviors, but definately in my thoughts.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Well don't compare yourself to what you were a year ago, compare it to your lowest point. Mine was a year ago, that's why I said that. Changing your behaviors is one step, your thoughts is a tough one. I'm still struggling with my self destructive thoughts that tell me I'm not pretty enough, need to work harder and that I'm just not good enough. Keep exploring, read everything you can get your hands on that can benefit you. But most importantly, remember that you are beautiful inside and out  Ms Greek Godess!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you sweet Jenny.  I have so many low points I don't know which one to pick  I think I'd be better off just thinking about the future  Eight months til summer, better get a move on.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thank you sweet Jenny.  I have so many low points I don't know which one to pick  I think I'd be better off just thinking about the future  Eight months til summer, better get a move on.



That's the spirit    YOU GO GIRL


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm going to keep a monthly written down calendar so I can see what I have done and what cheats Ive had when.  I am realizing that I do NOT get in enough weight workouts per week.  I think I usually get two a week, which is half my workouts 

No wonder I always have newbie gains.. I operate on a two week cycle  

If I lift today and tomorrow I can get 3 out of 4, unless I break up one of the workouts and do 1.5 today and 1.5 tomorrow.  

I know weights are more important for raising metabolism but I tend to place more importance on cardio.  Should I skip the cardio in favor of weights?  I know I should do both, but I am trying to figure out which my priority should be.

Well, bi's and shoulders is EASY.  So I can add one of those to chest/tri day and one to leg day.  I don't think my bi's and tri's need any work.  They are DEF big enough.  Maybe Ill do chest and shoulders, lol.  I am rambling.  My calendar says Monday I had that light frap.  I guess I'll allow a small cheat this weekend.  I've been really wanting ice cream.  Ugh, hate seeing my Oct 1st weight.  Havent weighed since. Maybe tomorrow.  Scared what itll say.  Hopefully Ill have dropped a bit of water.  On Oct 1st I was 19lbs from goal, scary. And thats only my end of the year goal..not my goal goal.  Hope that number is down by 3 tomorrow.  When it is down to 14 I'll start feeling better.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Don't weigh yourself until the first of november. That might be a stressor you don't need right now  I don't step on a scale unless the doctor makes me  
Have you had any cheats this week?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

I hate scales... they never make me happy.  And for some reason the scales at the Dr's office always add like 10 extra pounds.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, dont stress yourself about the scale. IF you do weigh yourself make sure its is the same scale and the same time of day each weigh in


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Ohh boy Jenny I dont think I can wait that long!!!! I am anxious to see if I dropped anything, but you may be right.  I had a light frappuccino on Monday.

Katia I hear you on the doctor's scale adding 10lbs.  I was like  

Jilly.. always! In the morning before I eat anything 

Went to do legs and it SUCKED! I just couldn't.  After squats and weighted walking lunges, I went up to go some cardio for 25mins and then went home.  Disappointing.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ohh boy Jenny I dont think I can wait that long!!!! I am anxious to see if I dropped anything, but you may be right.  I had a light frappuccino on Monday.
> 
> Katia I hear you on the doctor's scale adding 10lbs.  I was like
> 
> ...



i notice this, at doc's scales i always weigh more than on any other scale 

dont worry about the workout, it sounds good enough


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

I didn't have the energy.  I was having trouble with the squats, and then something in my left quad didn't feel right during lunges.  Like a tear right in the middle of it or something, decided not to worsen it.  So I went to do cardio, and my frickin arch hurt from stepping on something earlier today and my foot bending more than it should. 

I'd say that I did ok tho, I got the main aspects of legs covered with squats, lunges good for my butt, and I did ok cardio plus a walk earlier in the day.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Lunges are my least fav leg exercise

I ate candy tonight too. Boredom


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

How many do you do? I do 10 sets of 10, is that too much?

rest of yesterdays meals

after workout: 3/4c oats, salad, tuna, handful popcorn
snack: 1/2 lc protein bar (only 100cals)
last meal at diner: egg beaters w mush and tomatos, ketchup, 1 big slice "wheat" coffee w hh


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

I weigh the same


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

What did I tell you about the scale?  don't let that get in your way! Just keep working, results WILL follow!


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes greeky, be patient


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

Why dont ya just throw your scale away?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

I was telling my mom that I was kind of upset that I weigh the same and she goes "Yeah you have a belly now and you didn't have one before" Thanks mom


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry Jill, I emptied out my PM box a bunch more


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Sorry Jill, I emptied out my PM box a bunch more


Did you  get my pm?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

No sweetie, I didn't.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

I hate how dead IM is on weekends.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I hate how dead IM is on weekends.


I know Im at work and bored as hell!!! 2 more hours left  

I cant believe you didnt get my pm


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

What are you doing today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

Try looking for it in your sent pm's box?

I cleaned house..and I dunno.  Not really in the mood to do anything


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

Its not in there Stoopid pm, it was long too

Did you go to the gym today??? I didnt Ive went for almost 2 weeks in a row, I think its time for a day off.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey girls  
Greeky, if you're bored you should go to the gym


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Greeky, if you're bored you should go to the gym


Good idea


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

My gym closes early on the weekends


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

I just posted again and it didn't show up, weird.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My gym closes early on the weekends


Like what time?? Mine is open till 8 sat and sun.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

6pm


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2004)

Why don't you go running/powerwalking outside then?


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Why don't you go running/powerwalking outside then?


Smart


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

I am going to hope that my PMS water weight hasn't dropped bc my water intake has been unusually low these past few days.  Yeah.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am going to hope that my PMS water weight hasn't dropped bc my water intake has been unusually low these past few days.  Yeah.



How much water HAVE you been drinking?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

Ugh..less than half gallon! I usually avg a gallon or so.  I been so tired I been filling up on coffee   That probably makes it worse tho!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats all bran w lf milk
m2 burger on 2 lt mg straws salad coffee w milk
m3 all bran lf milk
m4 pork chops salad straws 
m5 lc granola bar coffee milk


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

I drank a total of about 5 coffees today


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

With what in them?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

The chinese buffet Im goin to doesnt have any great desserts, my biggest weaknesses there are these weird fruit things they are like peeled pitted pickled grapes or something! and sugar coated nuts.   sugar coated nuts!!!! 

So yeah I dont want to waste my cheat on stupid stuff


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> With what in them?


Ff fake powdered cream and splenda

ARe you going for chineese tomorrow? I myself would not waste a cheat on chineese. JMO


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> m1 1/2c oats all bran w lf milk
> m2 burger on 2 lt mg straws salad coffee w milk
> m3 all bran lf milk
> m4 pork chops salad straws
> m5 lc granola bar coffee milk


What are the macros on this bread? I see an aweful lot of carbies, not enough protein. Maybe thats why you are holding water?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

I am going to eat stir fried veggies and meat.  It's for my brother's birthday, he just turned 20


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

i cant remember anything except it has 40cals per slice


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

usually i have low carb milk which has a lot of protein


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am going to eat stir fried veggies and meat.  It's for my brother's birthday, he just turned 20


Good. You can wait till next week to have a 'treat' meal. Just a meal not a binge.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok well, good night twinnie! SLeepyhead has to work tomorrow so!! BYE! Sweet dreams princess!


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> usually i have low carb milk which has a lot of protein


Oh. Okay. How about the bran. How much do you have at once?


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ok well, good night twinnie! SLeepyhead has to work tomorrow so!! BYE! Sweet dreams princess!


Nighty night darlin!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh. Okay. How about the bran. How much do you have at once?



 

About 3/4-1c per meal I suppose


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

m1 lc granola bar 1/2 trioplex
m2 rest of trioplex coffee w milk
m3 chix salad
m4 all bran w lf milk
m5 chinese: various meats, veggies, 1 slice sweet potato in butter omg, then these weird grape things, a few pieces pineapple, small piece watermelon,straws, coffee w cream

I am always tired and always hungry lately.  I overslept today even though I went to bed early.  Whats wrong with me?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey hun, 
I had the same thing (no energy for ANYTHING).  Turned out it was B-12 deficiency, so I get B-12 shots now and it helps a lot.  Not saying that this is the same thing that's going on with you though, just something you might want to check out.  It could also be coming from lack of sleep, not enough activity, or stress.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, I've been working out when I can muster up the energy, and I actually got pretty good sleep the last two nights.  It is really frustrating because I used to have TONS of energy.  A little over two years ago, I dont know what happened.  I got a chest cold or something with chest pains, I stopped working out, I haven't had enough energy since but I could always blame it on not eating enough or not enough sleep.  I had been tested for mono, but didn't have that.  Been tested for thyroid (TSH) dont have that.  Been tested for anemia dont have that.  I do think there is something wrong, but I feel like when I miss workouts most people on here just think I'm lazy.  I dunno, right now all I wanna do is lie down and nap.  How did you find out what deficiency you have? Why cant you just take B12 orally?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 10, 2004)

I also had really bad back aches so I was just searching to what was causing it and came upon this article http://www.animatedmedical.com/Pernanem/pernanem.html 
and it descirbed EXACTLY what was going on with me.  So I asked my Dr if it was OK for me to take it and he aproved it.
I'm pretty sure you can take B-12 oraly too, but I think it's less eficient then a shot (shots goes striegnt into your blood stream).  I can feel it right away, like   the next day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

I have back aches too   What kind of doc were you seeing again?  Wish I had more $$$ for doctors.  

Tummy hurts sooooooo bad after chinese food even tho I didnt eat anything fried and didn't eat too much.  Oh yeah, had like 4-5 crackers forgot to add that, didn't help tho


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 10, 2004)

it's all my naturapath Dr... he's truely AMAZING.  Honestly I dont think B-12 would hurt anyone, unless you're allergic to it. They tested me for allergies to it, but maybe it's just because I'm allergic to sooooo many things.  B-12 also helps the nurvouse system, and if you're constantly stressing, there's a chance your nurvouse system could be weak.

Chinese food always made my tummy hurt too. I wonder what in the world they put in it   When your tummy hurts it's best not to eat anything (especially crackers).. drink some mint tea that should help.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 10, 2004)

I dont want this to sound bad or anything
but viv., your journal makes me depressed

You put up with so much in your life, and you always sound unhappy

and your parents piss me off very much...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

Katia, I want to go to one but I dont want to waste my time jumping from one to another but I dont know how to pick a good local one.  

Sorry mycat


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Katia, I want to go to one but I dont want to waste my time jumping from one to another but I dont know how to pick a good local one.
> 
> Sorry mycat




it's not your fault, lil sista...

its that you sound so miserable all the time, and i want you to be happy
and i want your life to be in better order so to speak
Not saying that your life is in chaos or anything
but i mean
that your life should be more ful-filling, you know?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah, that's a hard one  
Did you ever write to that lady on curezone I told you about?  She has helped me A LOT.  I ask her about everything if I can't get to my Dr.  She's great.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah but just readin that makes me upset.  I miss the old happy energetic me, but I cant seem to get her back  

KAtia sweetie I saved her email somewhere but I cant find it.. can you PM it to me? thanks hon..


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

I went for a 30min walk today cuz my mom made me lol.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 10, 2004)

LOL my parents make me do that too lol.  Walking seems like such a waist of time to me.. especially as slow as they walk.
BTW... did you get my PM? just sent it to you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes I got it hon, sorry im slow to reply.  

She made me walk saying it would help my tummy feel better.. lol


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 10, 2004)

oh well yeah.. shes right about that.. activity does help the tummy.  It's actually recomended to walk around after eating.  I wish I live in NY so that I had somewhere to "walk around" to lol Where I live there's nowhere to go to.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

Also add F1/all bran w lf milk.  I felt like eating


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

Morning Greeky!! Good job resisting the chinese yummies!! That's my ALL TIME FAVORITE treat food.  I love Chinese!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Morning


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

Ncgirl do you think my meal qualified as a cheat even tho I ate pretty well?

Good morning babsie 

I ate the F1 and all bran w milk last night because I was getting cravings.  I seem to have cravings for bad stuff when I am hungry, and I try to eat clean foods instead of whatever I am craving.  I feel this is a good strategy for avoiding bad foods..but not a good strategy for controlling calories! Any suggestions/input?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ncgirl do you think my meal qualified as a cheat even tho I ate pretty well?
> 
> Good morning babsie
> 
> I ate the F1 and all bran w milk last night because I was getting cravings.  I seem to have cravings for bad stuff when I am hungry, and I try to eat clean foods instead of whatever I am craving.  I feel this is a good strategy for avoiding bad foods..but not a good strategy for controlling calories! Any suggestions/input?




No, I wouldn't consider what you had a cheat, it looks pretty healthy to me.  I usually cheat when I'm there, it's hard not to, I have a little of everything and then A LOT of a few things!! LOL!! 

About the calories thing- why don't you make up a menu and follow it for a few days, the first day is the hardest but after that it's pretty easy, that way you know how many calories your having and you know whether or not your eating to loose or to maintain.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good morning babsie
> 
> I seem to have cravings for bad stuff when I am hungry, and I try to eat clean foods instead of whatever I am craving.



Afternoon Greeky!!!  

you're craving because you're lacking something in your current diet.  Send me a PM of what you eat on a weekly basis.  I'll try to help out. (I'll need your stats if you don't mind.)

Thanks,
Babs


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> ...you're craving because you're lacking something in your current diet...


 Sorry to jump in on this one... I'm curious.

 Are you serious? That's a cause for cravings for stuff like chocolate?

 I've noticed that this whole week I spent eating no starchy carbs, that i had no cravings for anything really. Not those ravenous cravings I had before. I don't know if it's out of complacency, or just that my body didn't really need anything.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm serious yes.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I'm serious yes.


 Cool!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Cravings are usually a serotonin (mood controlling chemical in your body) fix.

Greeky could also suffer from food addictions..

Here, I found this.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/08/25/earlyshow/health/main638441.shtml

I'm going to see what else is out there.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

http://weightloss.about.com/cs/cravings/a/cravingclues.htm


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

My cravings aren't really strong anymore   Just thought it was interesting to note, I almost only get them now when I feel hungry.  Or upset, but thats a different story


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats, all bran w lf milk, straws
m2 turkey on 2 lt mg, snow peas, 1/2 pomengrate, coffee w milk
m3 1/2 lc protein bar (more like snack-100cals)
m4 all bran w lf milk
workout: chest tris and 45min cardio
m5 1/2c oats, straws, roast chix, salad


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My cravings aren't really strong anymore   Just thought it was interesting to note, I almost only get them now when I feel hungry.  Or upset, but thats a different story




I would say you have an awful bad habit to break (we've all been there.)  I'd also recommend you get whatever is tempting, out of your kitchen.  This way, when you're hungry - you have no choice but to eat clean.  After a while of doing this, you'll be MUCH better at making better food choices when you are hungry.

Emotional eating will just make you even more upset/depressed about your appearance.  Greeky, you're doing well with your diet (per your posts) just keep positive and you'll be alright.  Think, every time you put something bad into your mouth ask youself - "How am I going to feel AFTER I eat this and will it cause me to eat more of it?"

Get the junk out of the kitchen, point blank!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

I am doing very well with avoiding the junk food right now, I am happy about that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> ...I'd also recommend you get whatever is tempting, out of your kitchen. This way, when you're hungry - you have no choice but to eat clean...


 So true. Oh my god. Worked for me.



> Emotional eating will just make you even more upset/depressed about your appearance.


 True again.



> Greeky, you're doing well with your diet (per your posts) just keep positive and you'll be alright. Think, every time you put something bad into your mouth ask youself - "How am I going to feel AFTER I eat this and will it cause me to eat more of it?"
> 
> Get the junk out of the kitchen, point blank!


 Damn, Babs. I am so with  you on this. GREAT advice. Every word of it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Good for you


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks honey.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

No problemo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So true. Oh my god. Worked for me.
> 
> 
> True again.
> ...



Only because I've been there done that and am helping clients get over this hump.  It's tough!!!

Thanks GG!!!!!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm cravings things like crazy too..was fighting it all week and just decided to go and get some dark chcolate today  because it was getting rediculouse... damn hormones!


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2004)

Great meals AND training today. Good stuff sexy.  Keep it up


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

Not enough protein in m1 and m4 due to being out of LC milk, but thanks sweetheart.  I am kinda hungry right now but trying to not eat..eating at night is a bad habit..


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2004)

I always eat at night If Im hungry I eat. I just ate turkey and lean ground beef.


----------



## dalila (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi greeky, just wanted to say hi, life's been so hectic on my side. It looks like you are doign very well with your diet and workuots! Just be proud of yourself, please!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 11, 2004)

> I always eat at night If Im hungry I eat. I just ate turkey and lean ground beef


I just started eating late too and now I'm up till like 2AM (can't sleep after eating)... I think I need to stop this just so that I can sleep.


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2004)

No no no not THAT late. Like 9-10pm


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 11, 2004)

> No no no not THAT late. Like 9-10pm


yup, I eat at like 9 and then can't sleep till 1 or 2.  I used to not eat after 6 and then I slept like a baby by 10


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

Jilly how do you prepare your meats and how much do you make at once? I have a problem..large family that eats anything and everything! So I cant really cook much at a time.. My problem is I always want to eat all bran with milk.  

Thanks dalila welcome back from ur little break, yeah I'd say I'm improving  

Katia, eating keeps me up late too sometimes but I am up til 1,2,3 am anyway and I should not be eating but my body automatically gets hungry every three hours!

Right now I am having a coffee w/ a bit of lf milk to help me not eat..damnit I'm too well programmed to eat often!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 11, 2004)

yup... my body is hungry every 3 hrs too no matter what I eat, unless I totally stuff myself ofcourse  lol... sometimes I wonder if it's just from boredom though.


----------



## dalila (Oct 11, 2004)

BGC eating often is fine, sometimes I eat every 2 hours, but when I do I reallly watch the portions... in the end the macors turn out to be the same. and No harm done.


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2004)

Turkey, chix or lean ground beef-cook ground and add taco spice or make turkey meat balls. I usually cook $30-40 at once-both STeve and I eat it so it is always in the fridge ready to eat. Or I bake my chix. It its their READY to eat you have no excuse to eat bran.

Just put a post it on your food with your name on it. I used to do that when i lived at home.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Viv,
Sorry but I was studying today. I have that test Sat and I'm pretty nervous. Hope everything is cool. I am thinking of a nice outting to celebrate after and you are definitely welcome.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

Jilly, I just might!

NP Lis, just let me know, good luck with your test! Don't worry, you will do fine!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 11, 2004)

How's that for a sig... LOL I know that's your kind of man cause we have the same taste


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

He's hot  

Yeah it's weird, none of my other friends like the same type of guy as me, so now I have competition 

But actually this guy in your sig would be hotter if he had dark hair..not much into blondes!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

morning Jill 

thought I'd be the first to say good morning since I'm up taking a late night page.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

why dont you say good morning to me in my own journal?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

see what late night oncall shifts do to you ... sorry Greeky.  But since you're up, good evening (or is it morning to you already?)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

It's 1:18AM here NT. I am a night person


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

then a good morning to your fine Greeky self 

It's 11:22 here and about 2 hours pasts my bedtime.   Being oncall really sucks.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well Viv ... I've done my good deed for the company and now I will lay my head down to rest.  Hope you have a good night.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

I should hit the sheets so I can workout before the career fair before work.  Good night all


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

Good nite Viv... I was just stopping by before I hit the sack myself.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Greeky! Good morning!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

Morning Viv! Have fun at the career fair


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning Greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning ladies! 


I did a bad thing I weighed myself again.  Not only did none of my pms water weight lbs go away, I am UP another 2lbs


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good morning ladies!
> 
> 
> I did a bad thing I weighed myself again.  Not only did none of my pms water weight lbs go away, I am UP another 2lbs


 Stop doing that to yourself!!!  Throw out the scale, like RIGHT NOW, missy.

 If you've been eating right, and doing everything consistently, then it's just water (or new LBM!?).


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes but I dunno..I really expected a few lbs to drop after my period went away and they didn't and I am even up some after being good for two weeks straight.  I'd like to see some results eventually to keep me on track, you know?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats, 6 ew 
m2 3/4c oats, coffee w milk, 1 egg w shrimpies
m3 2/3 protein bar
m4 1/2 protein bar
m5 chix salad, coffee w milk, 2 straws


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

Try upping your protein and dropping the carbs a *bit* FINALLY-try using fitday. Knowing what your cals are at is really important. JMHO


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh yes-4L of water MINIMUM!!!! (I think thats a gallon for you)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

But Jilly, I guess that means I have to measure portions..grrrr

How do I know how many calories are in say my coffee w/ milk?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I am just being a whiny baby because I hate measuring but moreso I hate weighing my cooked meats.


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

Measure the milk with a measuring spoon. Then calculate totals at the end of the day. I think I used to put 1/4C in when I used milk. MEASURING is fun. Invest in a good digital scale, I did 

If you measure EVRYTHING today I can figure out the totals for you tonight if you like.


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am just being a whiny baby because I hate measuring but moreso I hate weighing my cooked meats.


Why


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Measure the milk with a measuring spoon. Then calculate totals at the end of the day. I think I used to put 1/4C in when I used milk. MEASURING is fun. Invest in a good digital scale, I did
> 
> If you measure EVRYTHING today I can figure out the totals for you tonight if you like.


 i need a digi scale. my little cheapy scale from walgreens is about to go.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I am putting my nice warm meat on a cold plastic thing and playing with it til it reads 4 or 5oz, I'd rather just eat it, lol


The above sounds so dirty


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

I like weighing my food. People underestimate food portions.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I drink big coffee's, but I cant measure how much milk is in them because I buy them while I'm out, I guess I will estimate ~1/2c = 75 cals for regular milk in my Dunkin Donuts coffees, and actually measure out when I make it at home.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

One thing I've been consistent about measuring is my oaties.  Lord knows how much I'd eat if I didn't measure it out!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I drink big coffee's, but I cant measure how much milk is in them because I buy them while I'm out, I guess I will estimate ~1/2c = 75 cals for regular milk in my Dunkin Donuts coffees, and actually measure out when I make it at home.




what about sugar?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like weighing my food. People underestimate food portions.....



This happens frequently.......underestimating food portions. Nice AVI Jilly billy  

Greeky - You should try doing this, until you're more experienced in "eye balling" your meal sizes.  Just a thought.  Purchase a scale and measuring devices.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I use splenda or equal depending on what they have.


This little piggy's gone to gym, be back later!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I have them, just dont like using them

I need plates and bowls and cups with all the measuring marked so I can just measure it out as I prepare to eat it 

Like a cereal bowl I can have lines on for each cereal "fill to this line" I should do that but I dunno how

Does anybody know if they make/sell this stuff????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Stop doing that to yourself!!!  Throw out the scale, like RIGHT NOW, missy.
> 
> If you've been eating right, and doing everything consistently, then it's just water (or new LBM!?).




Greeky - women thrive off the scale.  it'll either feed or weaken your depression.  Only weigh in monthly (if you must.)

Like GG said, if you've been eating right and doing everying consistenly - I believe it could be water......I don't know how you're "hitting" it in the gym, so I cannot say that you've put on LBM.

Are you taking medication?  Anti-depressants? Not eating enough?  Be honest to yourself hon because it's YOU you're hurting..............Man, I wish I lived close to you!


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

You can weigh your meat when its on the plate you know I do.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll make you a deal.

Want a challenge Greeky??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You can weigh your meat when its on the plate you know I do.




I never do that...but if it works for you   Everything that goes into my mouth is weighed and measured BEFORE it hits the plate.  I'm anal


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have them, just dont like using them
> 
> I need plates and bowls and cups with all the measuring marked so I can just measure it out as I prepare to eat it
> 
> ...



Greeky, they're called measuring cups, spoons and food scales.  You're silly.  Now, there are cups out there with oz markings.  Read the serving size on the packaging label, cook the food and before it hits your plate MEASURE/WEIGH it.....seriously, it doesn't take that long.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/kitchenhome/kitcookprogi.html


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

http://www.baystate.com/Page.asp?Page=Listing&Version=listing&Category=Measuring Utensils


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I have one of these

http://topnotchscales.com/s/index.html?loadfile=catalog0_0.html


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Different designs of food scales

http://www.toplinedigitalscales.com/catalog.php?action=110&cat_id=2


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

More of a selection
http://www.everythinghome.com/allkisc.html


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

No..but it's an extra step and an extra thing to wash..

Jilly how do you weigh it when its on your plate? Did you weigh the plate separately and just subtract?

I am upset.  Another workout cut short.. I am fckn stubborn and I hurt myself.  I said, if I could deadlift 95lbs last time I am going to do it again this time when I knew I didn't have it in me today.  My form was off, and sure enough on my last rep at 95lbs, I felt a sharp pain in my lower back spine area.  I immediately stopped, went over and did some lat pulldowns bc they felt ok, hurt through a 5 min cooldown, and came home.  I can barely bend over bc it hurts and I dunno if it'll go away or if I did some damage.  I am so mad at myself


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I want to cry.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

why is that?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

Did you read above post?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Greeky, why do you want to cry?  Because you're hurting, or because you pushed yourself too much and hurt yourself?

Pointer:  Always listen to your body.......

If you're not in pain...get over it - learn from it and never do it again.  You can't possibly feel sorry for yourself all the time, or you'll get no where.  If anything, turn into some positive energy.  Again, probably easier said than done.  You can do this Greeky!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I am in pain, but moreso I want to cry because I'm afraid I damaged something.  I have lower back pains as it is, now I have this and I guess I'm afraid what if it doesn't heal.  I dunno


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I know I am acting like a baby.  I am more scared of a back injury than any other type injury.  

On a lighter note, the ice pack I'm wearing in my pants waistband looks kind of funny.  

Might skip the career fair.. Dunno how I can pull off wearing a dress with an ice pack on my lower back


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am in pain, but moreso I want to cry because I'm afraid I damaged something.  I have lower back pains as it is, now I have this and I guess I'm afraid what if it doesn't heal.  I dunno




I would ice and stay off it for a while.  Lay down and take it easy.    It'll heal with time.  Just take it easy and it'll be alright.  No more lower back training for a while.  Seriously 

For the pain, I'd take aleve or advil.  I'm not a big fan of Tylenol.  That's just me thought


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I never do that...but if it works for you   Everything that goes into my mouth is weighed and measured BEFORE it hits the plate.  I'm anal


Mine you put the plate on the scale, reset the scale _then_ add the meat. Its just as accurate.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not talking about it being inaccurate, it's just redundant to do things twice vs. once.   That's the difference between the way you do things and the way I do.  It's all preference.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I am icing it, and have discovered I can still bend over sideways.  I hope I feel better soon, I feel like an old lady! Went to the job fair.. sooo small tho, only handed out one resume.  Funny thing is the guy was like let me ask you an odd question do you work out at NYSC and I was like yeah.. he says "I thought you looked familiar"


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

Jilly, I need to get a digital scale then, sounds like it'd be a LOT easier, but I dunno how cheap I will be able to find one for they seem to be $$$$$


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Funny thing is the guy was like let me ask you an odd question do you work out at NYSC and I was like yeah.. he says "I thought you looked familiar"



uh huh....he's been checkin you out MISSY!!!!  Was he cute?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I need to get a digital scale then, sounds like it'd be a LOT easier, but I dunno how cheap I will be able to find one for they seem to be $$$$$




They're really not that expensive.  You can put it on your x-mas list and give it to ma and pa 

Anyway - you didn't answer me.  Are you up for a challenge?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

He wasn't bad

What kind of challenge? I dont lose weight quickly no matter what Ive tried so..

I thought I was ok, but I am really hurting now.  Getting up off the couch has me in tears, but I don't want to go to the doc and I don't wanna call out of work.  Hopefully I'll feel better soon just took some tylenol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm thinking about sponsoring you with some product for 30-days.  In 30-days between you and I (or who ever else wants to join in) we'll see who meets the 30-Day goal.  If you win, I'll give you another month supply............it'll be motivating for you and for me.  Keep in mind, I'm paying for the product out of my own pocket (which is expensive) so you'll have to stick with it.

I'd stay off your feet for a bit.  Can anyone rub your back?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

What kind of product babsie?  If my back feels better I will def consider

My mom offered, but I don't think it's a muscle that I hurt so I didn't see how it would help.  Unfortunately I am working tonight and tomorrow night (walking around)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

BTW I've been recommended to take 500mg magnesium to relax my muscles.  Should I? I'm afraid its going to give me D lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

What's D?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

Diarrhea


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> What kind of product babsie?  If my back feels better I will def consider



Nutrition product, multi-Vitamin and meal planner.  i wouldn't be able to ship anything to you until Friday so you have til then.  That and I get paid on Friday.

it's high protein, mod carb and low fat

you'll also have my support along the way. 24/7


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Diarrhea



OH!!!!!  I understand

I'd listen to the dr.  mag will relax the muscle and help keep tremors to a minimum


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

She's not a doc she's a BB, but still 500mg seems like a lot to take at once since I only usually take 200mg, I'll take some and see.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

What exactly would my challenge be?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Losing inches + 5 to 8lbs in 30-Days.  Losing temptation/cravings


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Losing inches + 5 to 8lbs in 30-Days.  Losing temptation/cravings




I want to know about this too!!   

Get better soon Greekie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I want to know about this too!!
> 
> Get better soon Greekie




I cannot afford to purchase 2.  If Greeky says no, then I'll try you.  I'm only asking Greeky to try because I know it'll cut her cravings down 100%


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

PM me more details hon. BTW is this something I can easily hide from the parents?  They are so anti protein powders its not funny!

My back hurt all day, but now my mom rubbed some cream kinda like icy hot and it helped.  I guess that's a good sign that it's only a muscle right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning GG


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning Greeky..that challenge sounds intriguing!  How's the back this morning?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey velvet GM hon, the back is a bit worse than last night due to not moving around all night and trying to get out of bed, but I took motrin, need to take magnesium, and have my mom rub it a bit with that cream and I should be able to get out of my chair a little easier lol, I guess I am skippin the gym today, shucks!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey velvet GM hon, the back is a bit worse than last night due to not moving around all night and trying to get out of bed, but I took motrin, need to take magnesium, and have my mom rub it a bit with that cream and I should be able to get out of my chair a little easier lol, I guess I am skippin the gym today, shucks!



Good plan hon, take it easy...get your mommy to take care of you


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

ahhh, she rubbed it like halfway up my back this time.. it tingles!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> ahhh, she rubbed it like halfway up my back this time.. it tingles!!!




I love that stuff... I find that Rub A5-35 works really well too...if you don't mind smelling like yer Grandma ( a.k.a  eau de ben gay)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

The one we have is called Biofreeze but I don't think they sell it in the stores and we are almost out so I dunno which one to get


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

I doubt you'd be able to hide it from your parents.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

How were your meals yesterday??? Did you weigh/measure anything? Try fitday? Just checkin on ya


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

babsie, depends.. i can put stuff in baggies and hide it in my closet lol

yesterdays meals
m1 1/2c oats, 6 ew 
m2 3/4c oats, coffee w milk, 1 egg w shrimpies
m3 2/3 protein bar
m4 1/2 protein bar
m5 chix salad, coffee w milk, 2 straws

i ate the chix salad at work, the rest i can guesstimate pretty accurately if i try


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

Meals are looking good Viv.  Have you ever tried Oat Bran?  I had it for the first time this morning and I LOVE it!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes Andrea, I used to use it all the time, til I discovered if I use more water with oats and cook them longer, they are just as filling.  Oaties are cheaper.  I have a box of cream of wheat somewhere I haven't tried it yet tho.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

OMG, I just had an apple and it was yummy.  I eat so many strawberries I forgot what other fruits taste like  

But damnit, I am still hungry


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> babsie, depends.. i can put stuff in baggies and hide it in my closet lol



I wouldn't feel comfortable giving you something you'd need to hide.  I don't want to cause complications with your parents...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok. I guess ncgirl will be your project


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Maybe not.......not all plans are for everyone.  I just thought you'd be perfect because you have too much temptation, etc.

Talk to you mother and see what she has to say.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Well it really depends on what exactly i'd be taking


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

I can send you some information.  PM me your address.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

email or physical?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats, 6 ew 1 yolk
m2 large apple, coffee w milk, 1 egg, 1c shrimpies, hot sauce
m3 1/2 kong protein bar (similar sort of to trioplex-huge)
m4 other half
m5 chix salad coffee w milk
m6 1 big bowl F1 w some lc choc milk


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> email or physical?




home address


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

OK.  My face is starting to look thinner, as are my wrists.  My gut looks a teensy bit less huge, and my ribs are starting to come through.  I am practically notorious for saying "I think Im starting to lose fat, I think Im starting to lose fat" THEN when I am sure I am starting to lose fat, I end up binging or overeating for days on end, til I have regained the fat I just worked so hard to lose!!! I ALWAYS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!! Frustrating as hell, have read it's a psychological thing, that the brain is trying to get you back to your self as it is in your brain, and physically losing weight makes the brain uncomfortable and confused like, wtf is going on here, this is not Vivian, let's fix her.  I am well aware that I do this and I have to REALLY be careful right now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh I have the beginnings of definition in my shoulders too


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

way to go Greeky, keep it up!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

TY Velvet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> way to go Greeky, keep it up!



 wtg


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Oh I have the beginnings of definition in my shoulders too


 Right on, chickie!


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

*Scale*

To keep myself on track I weigh in daily. THIS way I can see flucuations due to water/etc... Just an idea to track progress

Jill


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

BTW    CONGRATS ON THE PROGRESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> To keep myself on track I weigh in daily. THIS way I can see flucuations due to water/etc... Just an idea to track progress
> 
> Jill


This was supposed to be a pm  silly me


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

> OK. My face is starting to look thinner, as are my wrists. My gut looks a teensy bit less huge, and my ribs are starting to come through. I am practically notorious for saying "I think Im starting to lose fat, I think Im starting to lose fat" THEN when I am sure I am starting to lose fat, I end up binging or overeating for days on end, til I have regained the fat I just worked so hard to lose!!! I ALWAYS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!! Frustrating as hell, have read it's a psychological thing, that the brain is trying to get you back to your self as it is in your brain, and physically losing weight makes the brain uncomfortable and confused like, wtf is going on here, this is not Vivian, let's fix her. I am well aware that I do this and I have to REALLY be careful right now.


Don't slip Vivian! You can do this, don't let us down!


----------



## sara (Oct 13, 2004)

Great News Greeky  
As you see more progress, you will want to stick more to your clean eating


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Thaaaaank you everyone! I made that above post about my recurring problem so y'all can keep an eye on me and help me get through it.  I have to be positive tho, so this goes as planned! NOOOO FALLBACKS! summer is coming and I want it to be the best summer yet! I cant wait to go crazy shopping! 

I am really wanting some sugar free chocolate right now.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am really wanting some sugar free chocolate right now.


Dont


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am really wanting some sugar free chocolate right now.


 two words: laxative effect (or negative reinforcement hahhahahha!)

 Don't do it woman! The sugar alcohols will make you feel bloated and you'll be running to the bathroom in a hurry.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

LoL @ you ladies.  I don't have any here but as for sugar alcohols, I've been getting more than my share from my protein bars.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

I had some fiber one with chocolate milk instead, and only allowed myself one bowl.  I wish I could eat that stuff totally guilt free!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 13, 2004)

You can't cheat b/c I am only within driving distance and will be @ your house @ 5:00am like a vicious drill instructor!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

LoL, sure... come wake my lazy ass up!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Add to meals about 7 straws, 1 fig, and a diet hot choc


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> two words: laxative effect (or negative reinforcement hahhahahha!)
> 
> Don't do it woman! The sugar alcohols will make you feel bloated and you'll be running to the bathroom in a hurry.




exactly and it gives you BAD gas!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning Greeky


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Viv!  How's it this morning?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> exactly and it gives you BAD gas!!!!!


 Seriously... And i'm no "delicate flower" if I've gotta let one rip. Farting is comedy, as it should be. But damn... there is a fine line between comedy and the need for hospitalization.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning Greeky!! Congratulations on your progress girlie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Seriously... And i'm no "delicate flower" if I've gotta let one rip. Farting is comedy, as it should be. But damn... there is a fine line between comedy and the need for hospitalization.




  Yep yep


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

morning Miss Greeky.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Good morning Greeky, hope your day is off to a good start.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Goood morning babsie GG ncgirl Jilly Brit NT

I have the day off today, so I'm not sure yet what I will be doing.  Right now I'm eating   Mmmmm foooood! 

I am feeling alright, still hurtin, weight down 1lb from original, woo-frickinin-hoo.  Oh well, at least I feel better in my own skin now that I am *starting* to see changes.

M1: 1/2c oats 3/4c F1, 3/4c lc milk, straws
m2 coffee w reg milk, lc yogurt, salad w about 1 tbsp sun dried tomato drs
m3 1c F1 1c lc milk, coffee w lc milk
m4 chix, salad, coffee w lc milk 3 figs 4 almonds 
m5 2 shots soco/lime 1 stoli vanilla w club, a lil chix, coffee w lc milk


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

Greeky, did you see the pic I posted of Mrs.NT and baby Nt?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Just saw and commented NT, very pretty, but isn't your daughter a little young to get her hair done  My mom wouldnt even let me paint my nails for the LONGEST time..


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

It's only hair ... she's been colouring it for probably 2 years now.  It's been blue, green, pink ... now it's a dark red with the ends dyed black.  Of course the Grandmother's questioned it as well, but my response was the same ... it's only hair.  It will grow out. 

thanks for the nice comments


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

If anybody knows of a good cheap health insurance that covers new jersey, let me know.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Athem??


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Is that an insurance or did you typo ahem? lol

Can I pm ya babs?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, you can PM me anytime hon 

That's correct....Athem blue cross/shield.  When I was self employed (only), I had to take out my own private insurance.  It's expensive Greeky.......

For the record....I'm still self employed however, I dropped my private health insurance because the company I also work for, has employee benefits.  I mainly work for the benefits.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

I am considering getting some insurance short term just so I can go to doctors and get some tests.  I will pm you now thank you hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

One thing to keep in mind greeky.

Say your health insurance runs you $200 a month....this means you still have co-pays and those are awful expensive as well.....like $50 per visit and to be paid up front.  You should read up on Private Health Insurance.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you think I am better off without insurance and just paying for the doctors and bloodwork myself?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

In short, yes.  But call and find out how much the labs fees are.

your PM has been answered


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

We ran out of Biofreeze, so my mom rubbed Vicks on my back, and I slapped a paper towel on top so I don't ruin my clothes.    I gotta go to wallymart!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thank you.




Cheer up.  Even though it seems like the end....it truly isn't unless you give in to yourself and don't put forth the fighting effort to achieve!!!  You CAN do this......


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok well, let me get tests run first.  I don't want to start thinking I have anything til I really know.  


Doing well on the diet today even though I am cranky and would like to take my frustrations out on a half gallon of ice cream.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ok well, let me get tests run first. I don't want to start thinking I have anything til I really know.
> 
> 
> Doing well on the diet today even though I am cranky and would like to take my frustrations out on a half gallon of ice cream.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't have any within the vicinity, so I am safe.  I still have that lonely Ferre Rocher chocolate sitting on my desk too, lol


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)

Health care is wayyyyy different here. You HAVE to pay for it monthly-$45 is the average.(what I pay) EVERYTHING is basically covered. Well, with the exception of plastic surgey and stuff.

Oh BTW dont even think about touching the icecream


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

I wish we had that here Jilly!

No ice cream for me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Dried figs are sooooooo good, but I only had one, and like 4 almonds. 

I have been an emotional rollercoaster and not turning to food.  I am staying strong, and frankly I am quite surprised and happy with that.  I am drinking more water too.  Coffee with milk is probably my biggest downfall right now.  

I may attempt to go for a walk tomorrow.  That should be ok.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Dried figs are sooooooo good, but I only had one, and like 4 almonds.
> 
> I have been an emotional rollercoaster and not turning to food.  I am staying strong, and frankly I am quite surprised and happy with that.  I am drinking more water too.  Coffee with milk is probably my biggest downfall right now.
> 
> I may attempt to go for a walk tomorrow.  That should be ok.



Viv, you are so strong with not turning to food lately... I think it's awesome.
Keep it up!


----------



## dalila (Oct 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Dried figs are sooooooo good, but I only had one, and like 4 almonds.
> 
> I have been an emotional rollercoaster and not turning to food.  I am staying strong, and frankly I am quite surprised and happy with that.  I am drinking more water too.  Coffee with milk is probably my biggest downfall right now.
> 
> I may attempt to go for a walk tomorrow.  That should be ok.



hi greeky, how many cups of coffee do you have a day? I am sure it's not too much? And if coffee is your worst food vice right now, you are safe! 
Have a great weekend hun!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Britchick!!! Keep that eye on me, this is the rough part. 

Dalila, more than I can count.  My concern is over the added calories from milk, not the caffiene 

I ended up drinking tonight, friend kept buyin me drinks even though I said no!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Gooood morning Viv! Bikini shopping for SURE today.  What do you have planned for this lovely friday (and by lovely, I mean horrible, since it's POURING here).


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> In short, yes.  But call and find out how much the labs fees are.
> 
> your PM has been answered



Ya know, I never really appreciated my free health insurance until I met all you american's on this board..you really take things for granted until you see that others don't have what they need     I live in ONtario Canada..and actually work for our ontario health insurance system...come move here girls..we'll take care of ya!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh and good morning our lovely Greek Goddess!  Walk sounds like a great plan Greeky..a good walk, especially in nature..alone...is always good for soothing the soul!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning GG! I plan on going to a career fair at my school today, hopefully someone will like me and want to hire me and give me instant benefits lol 

Good morning VE..yes you Canadians are lucky! But what can I do, I have to find a way..

Walk.. well I'll try  Yesterday I could actually bend over to brush my teeth! Can't today but hey, all signs of improvement are good

BTW.. top of tummy starting to look leaner. I am worried I will mess up.  NOT this time! 

I want to go bikini shopping


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

morning Miss Greeky 

bikini shopping


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 15, 2004)

m1 1/4c oats 3/4c F1 3/4 lc milk, 1 dried fig
m2 chicken coffee w milk
m3 chicken, salad, straws
m4 F1 w lc milk (unmeasured..but not a crazy amount) coffee w milk (good)
m5 egg beaters w shrooms and ketchup, "wheat" toast 1 packet jam (bad)
m6 bowl oatmeal w sf syrup, coffee w milk, another piece of "wheat" (ugly)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 15, 2004)

Good evening NT!  

I went to the career fair.. I am getting better and better at those  
Now if only I could get an actual job!

No bikini shopping for me..YET! Love how my ribs showing again, and my back felt less fat as i was washing it in the shower.  I am so nervous cuz this is always when i screw up.  Right when the ribs come out, lol.  I want to see the hipbones next!!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> No bikini shopping for me..YET! Love how my ribs showing again, and my back felt less fat as i was washing it in the shower.  I am so nervous cuz this is always when i screw up.  Right when the ribs come out, lol.  I want to see the hipbones next!!!



You're doing great Viv, don't be nervous, just stay focused you're doing awesome!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

TY Britty! Yesterday's meals updated, feeling guilty today mainly bc of m6.  Will call yesterday a cheat.  And the drinks from the day before.  So no cheating again for a week or more. 

m1 1c F1 1c lc milk coffee w lc milk
m2 1 burger patty grilled, salad lc bbq sauce mustard
m3 coffee w milk, 1c all bran 3/4c lc milk 1/4c lf milk, lc yogurt
m4 nice big bowl chicken soup (no noodles)  1 dried fig
m5 coffee w milk, box tic tacs, lc yogurt w all bran mixed in


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 16, 2004)

> No bikini shopping for me..YET! Love how my ribs showing again, and my back felt less fat as i was washing it in the shower. I am so nervous cuz this is always when i screw up. Right when the ribs come out, lol. I want to see the hipbones next!!!


Hang in there Vivian! We're all pulling for you, don't screw up! Keep up the hard work and you'll do great.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

Monstar, I feel like it's almost subconscious..the increased eating for a few days immediately following visible progress.  I am worried about yesterday and determined not to let it happen again today


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 16, 2004)

Tisk Tisk Viv... I have been eating very clean for days now. My buddy Sarah is dieting hard so it's got me in diet mode again. I am obviously still consuming lots of cals but no junk


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey I saw you called..but my mom's on the other phone and my cell has horrible service here...whats up?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

I am frickin' cold and it's only October.  It was really hard for me to handle the cold last winter, I was soooo cold.  But I wasn't really eating enough then, so what the F gives?  This is gonna suck...


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah GBC it's cold here too!! I HATE it!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

Let's move somewhere nice and warm and tropical Sapphy.


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Let's move somewhere nice and warm and tropical Sapphy.


Im in!

We arent going to be able to play on the internet at work here sonn. I may just quit 

How are your meals today missy??? WHat did you cheat on last night? I couldnt find it


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

My meals today are going well, went a bit lower on carbs.  

My cheat was: Thursday night I had alcohol and Friday night I had an extra meal of oatmeal and "wheat toast" which was unnecessary but I was hungry.


----------



## jstar (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Greeky 

It's been too long since I popped in to say hi 

I can relate to what you are saying about when you start to see results you want to cheat and start to think you will mess up. I do that too. Just keep at it though and go try on some bikinis in the store. Even if you don't buy one at least it will keep you honest  

How is the job hunt going? 

Keep up the good work


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey jstar! It used to always be with bad junk foods, but the past couple times that happened with excess amounts of "clean" foods.  So I am watching and trying to be careful.

Not trying bikinis on yet 

Job hunt is..eh.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

The back is sometimes better sometimes not.  What scares me though is feeling like I am going to pee my pants


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

You all should move down here, to get away from the cold!  Our winters last just a few days  Can't do anything about the hurricanes though.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

I loved Miami.. it's like a different world down there


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I loved Miami.. it's like a different world down there


 Oh that's right! YOu've been here! 

 Yeah i have a friend that loves to say: "I love miami! It's so close to the United States!"


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

Yes, I have a few pics from my trip in my gallery Ivy.

I went to wallymart and bought equate (storebrand) muscle cream. wearable heating pads, and medicated ben gay pads.  

Also sick today, just my luck.  Off to bed early, work tomorrow.  Feel pretty good about today's meals, no real extreme overeating.


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> box tic tacs



 Im a sucker for fruit flavored certs....Ive been know to eat the entire pack at once Were they orange tic tacs atleast?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My meals today are going well, went a bit lower on carbs.
> 
> My cheat was: Thursday night I had alcohol and Friday night I had an extra meal of oatmeal and "wheat toast" which was unnecessary but I was hungry.


Alcohol is a CHEAT!!??    J/K
Hi Pretty girl   going to any halloween parties???


----------



## jstar (Oct 17, 2004)

Greeky - just read your whole journal now (it's hard to keep up with all the new posts since you are so popular   

Sorry you hurt your back doing DLs. I just started doing them again a couple months ago except I guess they are more like bent-leg deadlifts. I feel it in my lower back way more but also in my hammies and glutes  Sounds like you were doing them right before just make sure you do them controlled. I know sometimes I see guys who do them w/ tons of weight and they are doing a jerking motion, pulling the bar up really fast...I just use less wt. (but still heavy enough) and do them slow & controlled.

Sorry about the job fair and health insurance situation. I am in the same situation myself - haven't had health ins. in 6 mos. I could've kept on Cobra longer after my last job but it was $320/mo. and I still had copays  Damn we need to move to Canada! ...Anyways I knew I wasn't going to get insurance for a long time so I paid $85 for a visit to the dermatologist to check out some moles, mostly for piece of mind. If I did have insurance I would still have to pay $20 for the copay plus my monthly payments, so it just wasn't worth it. If you go see a doc or 2 just for a visit then I would guess it would be around $75-$85 too. At least you could do it for piece of mind, ya know? BTW - can you get on your parent's insurance for now? I think you can if you are under 25 (or maybe that was just if you are in school FT as a student and under 25?) --I hope you get a job soon dear. 

Until then at least take advantage of the free time to work out and cook some new recipes. Keep it up - you are doing great!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

Jilly: Lime 

Sapphy..I stick to alcohol mixed with no-cal mixers like club or diet soda, but I still feel there are extra empty calories, plus I think alcohol makes you stop losing fat for a day or two.. And I just got invited to a Halloween party today which I don't care for, so I am not sure yet if I will be going to a party or to a club or something.  I am still deciding what to be, I was going to be "Miss Greece" but now I think that's kinda corny.. What do u think?

Jstar.. unfortunately my parents are covered by a state program which I was kicked off of when I turned 19.  I had insurance through school for the school health center, and so it wasn't really a problem until now that I've graduated.  I want to get my back looked at just bc I want peace of mind, my embarrassing symtom is worrying me..

I KNEW I was going to hurt myself, I'm psychic.  I worried about my form, had it shown to me 3 times, and yes, I hurt myself.  Sucks.

BTW, I dont mind payin for the derm, its my back and my hormones and bloodwork and so on that will cost me.  And I have a lot of moles too, a part of bein Greek..


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

m1: 1/2c oats, lc yogurt
m2: 2/3 detour bar, coffee w milk, tea w honey
m3: chicken soup coffee w milk
snack: rest of detour, coffee w milk 
m4  steak, salad, straws, 1 dried fig
m5  lots of all bran w lf milk  waited too long for this meal, hence why i overate


----------



## jstar (Oct 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jilly: Lime
> 
> Sapphy..I stick to alcohol mixed with no-cal mixers like club or diet soda, but I still feel there are extra empty calories, plus I think alcohol makes you stop losing fat for a day or two.. And I just got invited to a Halloween party today which I don't care for, so I am not sure yet if I will be going to a party or to a club or something.  I am still deciding what to be, I was going to be "Miss Greece" but now I think that's kinda corny.. What do u think?
> 
> ...




I have alot too greekie. Yeah you really can't get any procedures or bloodwork etc., but if you go for just 1 visit for now at least you can have them tell you what, if anything, is wrong. They want to remove 2 of my moles but I told them I don't have insurance & was it ok to wait 3-6 mos and they said it would be ok. Still I worry though 

Don't worry about the form - you psyched yourself out. If you are worried at all just find a cute hottie in your gym to show you how to execute properly.


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

Ive never seen lime tic tacks here before


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

I may actually go to the hospital tomorrow to see if I can get checked out for free.  I got a new pain in my upper back (Did I mention this? My cold is making me stupid and forgetful) and the whole day was torture.  It was like I need to crack it but can't.  Feel like somebody took my spine apart and put the pieces back in the wrong way.

In other news, can't breathe and I smell like a combo of Vicks and Ben-Gay! 

On the plus side, I couldn't smell the smoke as much as usual at work, and I bought really cute light brown knee high boots for CHEAP!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

Jstar.. I dunno if I will be doing deadlifts again... Plus if I go on accutane (even more scared to now that my back already hurts) I will probably be limited in the types of workouts I can do.

Jilly, I'll trade ya lime tic tacs for health insurance lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

I ate ~ 2 big bowls all bran with 2% milk at my last meal 

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eat less!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I ate ~ 2 big bowls all bran with 2% milk at my last meal
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eat less!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 At least it was AllBran, and not Frosted Flakes or cinnamon toast crunch or one of those! Just think it could have been worse


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I ate ~ 2 big bowls all bran with 2% milk at my last meal
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eat less!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

good morning Greeky


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

morning Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Ohh GG, Cinnamon toast crunch used to be my worst enemy.  Seriously.  I binged on it like it was going out of style ALL the time.  Now, I easily bypass it to get to my healthy cereal and don't spend a second thinking about it. 

Good afternoon Babsie! Yes, that was bad, but I waited too long to eat and I was hungry.. MY mistake!  I was on the phone  BTW..your packet came but it had busted open in the envelope and my mom threw it out 

Good afternoon NT! I was considering going to the hospital to see if I can get my back looked at for free, but I decided to stay home instead and spend a bit of time with my dad before he leaves for greece, I might still go tomorrow tho.  

Oddly enough, my brother has sort-of similar problems, he went to the doc today for his hernia, which he will be getting operated on after the semester ends.

It's sunny outside and for that I am grateful.  The sun has this way of lifting my spirits.  I also went tanning yesterday, maybe I should go more regularly for the mood-lifting benefits.  Back is the same, still icing and ben-gaying it.  

I'm happy  My face is looking thinner, and I am looking leaner somewhat, even tho I refused to get on the scale today.  I have the feeling it'll read the same thing and I'd be disappointed even tho I am definately seeing changes.  Go me! What sucks is I am still out of the gym.  I def need to start walking until I can do anything else.  I wish I never hurt myself, but I learned my lesson.  Don't let my ego get in the way of lifting safely!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Babsie! Yes, that was bad, but I waited too long to eat and I was hungry.. MY mistake!  I was on the phone  BTW..your packet came but it had busted open in the envelope and my mom threw it out



I was worried about it busting open...but what can ya do?  Not-a-thing...but hope postal workers are cautious with packages, etc....Sorry your mom threw them out.  Oh well. 

Congrats on noticing the changes you're making!!!!!!  Keep up the good work and stay away from the scales.....


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

Good goin on the changes girl. What you see in the mirror and how your clothes fit are most important.

Can you not just go power walking for cardio??? Lift weights for your armies? WHat do you think happened to your back??? Just a possible 'pull of a muscle?' How much weight were you using?


----------



## jstar (Oct 18, 2004)

Afternoon Greekie

Is it nice out today - enjoy it for 4 me then since I am stuck at work til 5:30.

don't worry about the cereal tho. ever try to eat it like this:

all bran/fiber one with
frozen unsweetened blueberries on top
use All whites instead of milk

It's good!

sometimes I would put a scoop or 1/2 scoop of protein powder on top.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey nena,


I haven't forgotten about you, things have been more than hectic this month for me...and the worse is yet to come, since I have to go to Germany next mont for a medical convention.
Enough about me.  I am so happy that you are noticing your changes.  That's literally the most exciting moment.  Forget about the scale, when your lying eyes (which is what I call mine) begin to notice a change, that's bigger than anything you can think of....
How's your back hon?  
Just know that I am always thinking of you and just because I haven't posted here doesn't mean that I am not reading..

Love ya......

Tio T.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Babsie..oh well, thanks anyway tho!!

Jilly, I mentionned that the only thing keeping me worried is slight loss of bladder control.  I feel somewhat better today tho.  I want to walk outside but it is brrrrr, cold! As for armies, basically all lifting movements put stress on your back and I want to wait til it does feel mostly better.  This whole week it's mostly felt the same without real improvements.  It was only an embarrassing 95lbs.

Jstar, I cant fathom eating liquid raw egg whites...ehhh

Tio, I know you haven't forgotten about me, don't you worry! You just worry about being happy and making your family happy and getting better!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats, 1/2c all bran, lc yogurt diet hc
m2 coffee w milk chicken soup (no rice)
m3 2/3ish oat whey bar, 1/2c oats, 1 fig, straws
m4 chicken, a lil brown rice, salad, 1 fig (addicted)
m5 coffee w milk (this is too much!) 1/2c all bran 1/2c lc milk

im still hungry 

m6 handful f1, 1/2c lc milk, big bowl broccoli


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> m3 2/3ish oat whey bar


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/next/kong.html


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

Are they good atleast?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

I like them but they are too big for one meal..


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes-alot of cals for one bar. 
Protein seems a little low for today dont ya think? M3 seems very carbish. Just watchin


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Jilly, yeah I suppose.  I needed warm food after that bar, I was so cold, that's why I had the oats.  I will be switching around my diet a bit soon, to help get rid of some acidity.


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I will be switching around my diet a bit soon, to help get rid of some acidity.


how so?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

7 pages in a week!?!? *Pulls hair out*  

I have a bit of reading to do


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am just being a whiny baby because I hate measuring but moreso I hate weighing my cooked meats.



Yes, get a DIGITAL scale.  Like Jill said.  I bought a cheapo one, and found that 6lbs of meat weighed 4lbs on it  

I got a 30$ one from Walmart that works well.

EDIT: It was great chatting


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Jilly, by eating more alkaline foods.  I will explain more as I learn more 

Premi, I agree! Was fun, sorry if I bored u


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

You didnt bore me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Good I am glad, I was definately in a silly mood! Musta been all the Cauuffeee.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

greeky sorry to ask again, but what did you do to your back, and is it better? Please be careful, I didn't even have a very serious njury and it still threw me out for quite long. 

What's Greece like in October? Cold? I am going back in january, when the temperatures are like -20! God help me!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning Greeky


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

dalila, I hurt it trying to deadlift but i am finally starting to show signs of improvement yayy greece should be nice now, my dad didnt pack too many winter clothes

january 

Good morning velvet! Good morning Babsie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't like cold weather!!!  brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Me neither! Can't stand it babs! We are all moving to some tropical island, wanna come?


----------



## jstar (Oct 19, 2004)

I want to come

Howaya greekie? 
Yeah, raw eggwhites are gross but the fake eggwhites ("All Whites") taste ok as a substitute (or maybe I am just weird?) 

Are you a Yankees fan? (GOOO SOOOXXX!!!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Well pack your bags jstar and come along!!! 

Hey.. I eat choc eggies, that's pretty weird  BTW, I don't follow sports.  I'd say I'm a yankees fan by default (local team) BUT the radio stations play SOOO many yankees songs I can't take it.  

Gosh I'm happy today and it's great.  I have been talking to some more IM members on the phone and it's great, I love it.  Anybody else want to, I'm down


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

I have realized that I do not really think Accutane is worth its risks for me right now.  I am not well to begin with, don't wanna make that worse.  Gonna go with my gut, and look for causes before treating symptoms with harsh drugs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Me neither! Can't stand it babs! We are all moving to some tropical island, wanna come?




Heck yeah!!!!!  

When and where


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Personally, I'm thinking Hawaii.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Greeky, would you be taking Accutane for acne?

If you don't want to take that...how about changing your eating habbit.  Cut out greasy foods, ice cream, etc........

do you have oily skin in your T-zone area?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm thinking Hawaii.




The place where hello and goodbye are the same word







WORD


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Babsie, I do not eat greasy foods.  It has also been a few weeks to a month since I've had ice cream.  Please do not assume I am eating those, especially when I post my diet here daily.  My skin is combination, oil/dry.  Most of my acne is on my cheeks, not on my T zone.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Tell me about your new diet......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Babsie, I do not eat greasy foods.  It has also been a few weeks to a month since I've had ice cream.  Please do not assume I am eating those, especially when I post my diet here daily.  My skin is combination, oil/dry.  Most of my acne is on my cheeks, not on my T zone.




Those were general comments, not personally directed at you.  Diet plays role with your skin.  Typically, those are the things you cut out first when trying to rid yourself of acne. Please don't assume, when I make comments that they're direct at you.  All we have here on IM, are our words.  If I make direct comments, they're submitted via PM.  I'm not that rude.

try using dial soap.  it helps me and my husband


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

*I did a quick search*

The very ROOT cause of acne is 2 things and 2 things only... 

Hormonal imbalance combined with very particular congesting toxins that buildup in your blood and lymph fluid. 

Let me explain... 

Hormones are chemical messengers your body uses to send messages back and forth between organs and cells telling them what to do. 

In regards your acne, androgenic hormones tell your skin's oil glands just how much sebum or skin oil to be "spitting out". 

If you get too many of these androgenic hormones floating around then your skin's oil glands go into overdrive producing way too much sebum. 

But, that's certainly isn't the whole story... 

Don't you know people with oily skin yet do NOT have acne? 

That's because you won't get acne until you mix excess sebum or skin oil with a particular kind of highly congesting blood and lymph toxins. 

This mixture of excess skin oil and sebum and highly congesting blood toxins creates the perfect "breeding environment" in and on your skin for acne bacteria to grow like crazy...causing redness, inflammation, swelling, puss, clogged pores, and finally full blown acne. 

You see it's not bacteria that cause acne, but the environment that's created in and on your skin that causes the trouble. And no matter how many acne bacteria killers you try acne bacteria will always return until you correct the underlying cause of acne. 

It's the combination of androgenic hormonal imbalance and these particular blood toxins that are the cause of acne. 




The MISSING piece to the acne mystery
But that's not the whole story...here is where it gets interesting... 
Your body has regulatory mechanisms to keep everything in balance. When something gets out of balance (homeostasis) these regulatory mechanisms kick in to bring everything back into balance. 

Well, your body has the same mechanisms to keep hormones in balance. 

If your hormones get out of balance then they kick in...quickly clearing any excess hormones from your blood and lymph tissues IF they are working efficiently...

preventing the root cause of acne from ever developing.

How does this happen? 

Great question... 

What actually happens is your blood and lymph fluid carries these excess hormones to your liver. Your liver "deactivates" them by adding another piece to them. 

Think of hormones as keys and hormone receptors as key holes. Your liver deactivates excess hormones by adding another piece to them so they don't "fit" into any hormone receptors "key holes". 

After they are deactivated then they are excreted from your system. 

In addition to that, it's also you're liver's job to "cleanse" your blood of toxins. It's kinda like the oil filter on a car. It filters all the bad gunk out of your blood. 

So you can begin to see why this liver/hormonal regulatory mechanism is so important for the understanding of the cause of acne. 




The difference between someone who suffers from acne and someone who does not
The difference between you and your friend with perfect skin isn't because they eat a different diet, or take different vitamins, or have a different skin care regimen...nothing like that. 
The difference is they are never "overflowing" their system with excess androgenic hormones and blood toxins. 

Their liver is quickly deactivating and clearing from their blood any excess and/or previously "used" androgenic hormones and blood toxins. They have much stronger liver function in this regard. 




Why you get acne most during puberty
Think about it... 
Why do you get acne most during puberty...? 

Your liver only has so much capacity to deactivate and clear excess and previously used hormones and blood toxins from your system at any one time. 

And while growing up you can weaken your liver in this aspect. Then what happens when you hit puberty?...A SURGE of androgenic hormones course through your system all at once. 

This would be o.k. if your liver function was strong. It would quickly clear excess and previously used hormones from your system. 

But if it's not working up to par, then it gets overwhelmed...kinda like overflowing a bucket. Once your "liver bucket" overflows your blood becomes loaded with excess and used androgenic hormones and blood toxins...the cause of acne. 




Why women get acne most during their monthly cycle
This is why women get acne most during their monthly cycle... 
During your monthly cycle for you who are women your body is producing all kinds of extra hormones at this time. Yet your liver still only has so much ability to deactivate and clear any excess and used hormones from your system. 

So your cycle roles around and your liver gets flooded with all these extra hormones at one time...it can't keep up. The end result is the same...androgenic hormones get out of balance causing the skin's oil glands to produce way too much sebum and when combined with congesting blood toxins acne flares. 




Adult acne...What's going on here?
O.k. then Mr. Smarty Pants...If hormones and blood toxins are the cause of acne then why do adults get acne? 
Good question... 

The root cause of acne, be it teenage acne, acne that flares during women's monthly cycles, or adult acne are all the same...hormonal imbalance and excess blood toxins. 

But the major difference with adult acne is that it isn't so much a surge of hormones overwhelming the liver all at once, but more so it's that the liver's ability to deactivate "used" and excess hormones from the blood and purify the blood of toxins becomes severely compromised...or slowed down. 

The end result is still the same, the liver gets overwhelmed, which leads to excess androgenic hormones and blood toxins which leads to adult acne. 




The secret to stopping the ROOT cause of acne
So how do we get rid of, once and for all, the root cause of acne? 
Boy isn't that the million dollar question. And until now NO one has figured out how to do that effectively. 

But luckily I have, and OH MY GOD did it take YEARS of research and testing and an exhausting effort before I finally "cracked the code" to this mystery. 

I reveal EXACTLY how to get rid of the cause of acne in the breakthrough program, Your LAST Acne Solution. If you suffer from acne then you simply MUST check it out. 

So now you know what no doctor, dermatologist, or N.P. knows...you now know the very root cause of acne. Don't waste your time with any acne medications, drugs, or topical acne treatments because they do NOTHING to directly address and correct the actual cause of acne. 





© Copyright 2003 natural-acne-treatments.com


http://www.natural-acne-treatments.com/cause-of-acne.html


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Let me know if, or when you want me to delete the above


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Jilly, I haven't changed anything yet.  Mostly I am going to try to cut back on coffee first and foremost.  

Babsie, you can leave it.. I have thought all along that my acne is caused by a hormonal imbalance and a bad/allergic reaction to something, just don't know what.  That article pretty much confirms that, but I doubt I would be interested in their miracle cure product/book..that site is very commercial


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

it does seem to be commercial.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

My daddy got to Greece safe and sound


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats, 1/2c all bran 1/2c lc milk, coffee w milk
m2 1c all bran 1c lc milk
m3 1c all bran 1c lc milk (i'm starting to see a pattern here..   )
m4 1/3 kong bar
m5 chix salad
m6 all bran lc milk, straws, grapes (thats what i get for undereating..)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you guys think stealing my sister's idea for a halloween costume (she doesn't mind) and being Miss Greece with a long dress, sash, and tiara would be corny or cute? 

If I'm not going to be that then I need to take my ass shopping for a costume!


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

What are the macros for 1C of the bran?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

That's a good costume.  As long as you have fun when you go out, it really doesn't matter what your costume is.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

1c all bran = 160 cals, 2g fat, 46g carb (20= fiber, 12= sugar 14=other), 8g protein

It has quite a bit of sugar, but I want to see if I can take aspartame out of my diet (F1 has aspartame)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks NT, the only problem I can think of, is I'll probably get hot wearing a long dress and dancing


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks NT, the only problem I can think of, is I'll probably get hot wearing a long dress and dancing



I shall keep my thoughts to myself


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Naughty priest.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

LoL NT! I am not taking the dress off!

Hi premi!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

I am cranky now.  I hate coming home from work to be asked a million questions, just leave me alone.  Sheesh.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Greeky!  5th degree by parents?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning Viv!! I think your Halloween Costume sounds pretty!


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

Everything ok??? DONT slip now......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning Greeky


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Naughty priest.




my thoughts were wholesome and clean my son ...


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

Good morning Greeky, how are ya?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm sorry everyone.  Yesterday I got up, ate breakfast, fell back asleep, got up went to work, and didn't come home again til 4:15am

Yesterdays meals to best of my ability
m1 1/2c oats, lc spc k w lc milk
m2 a lot of lc special k
m3 1/2c oats lc yogurt
m4 lc protein bar coffee w milk
m5 chix salad
m6 crackers and coffee w milk

every time i eat well, my weight goes down. except this time.  why?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

todays meals

m1 1/2c oats, 3/4c all bran 3/4c lc milk, 1 dried fig
m2 2 mg, turkey, salad
m3 all bran lc milk, coffee w milk
m4 apple, chix, dandelions
m5 coffee w milk, lc yogurt w all bran mixed in, was gonna eat more all bran but decided i should switch to chix, so more chix


----------



## sara (Oct 21, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm sorry everyone.  Yesterday I got up, ate breakfast, fell back asleep, got up went to work, and didn't come home again til 4:15am
> 
> Yesterdays meals to best of my ability
> m1 1/2c oats, lc spc k w lc milk
> ...



Maybe too much low carb food.. that makes you hold water weight


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont know sara, I considered that but I've been eating lots of low carb foods all along.  I was thinking maybe I carry more water cuz I eat more fiber now.. I probably also put on a couple pounds LBM.  

The good news:  I told my mom that I wasn't losing weight and she said I look like I lost some (much better than her response last time)

The bad news:  Last night while parking I swiped my neighbors van's bumper bc it was OUT in the street (far from the curb).  I hadn't been drinking at all, just a late night after work and consoling my friend.  I haven't said anything because at night I couldn't see anything, and now in the daytime I can see the marks on my car but his isn't home to check it out (discreetly) Fuck, fuck fuck.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

it shouldn't matter ... you should make sure the owner knows what happened.


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry about the bumper I know how it feels

As for the weight loss I agree with sara-I think it has something to do with the amount of carbs you take in. You may have lost some fat, but am still retaining lots of water from all the carbies.


----------



## jstar (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Greeky

Just wanted to check in with you before I head home from work. Hope you are doing well. Yes, Hawaii sounds great!!!!

Man, I did the same thing last friday driving home. I wasn't paying attention and tapped someone's bumper..she pulled over and we xchanged info but she was like don't worry, it wasn't even an accident. But still, it botherered me. Was there damage to your neighbor's car? If not I would say nothing. 

How are your workouts going?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

NT, I will tell him tomorrow, I didn't see him again today

Jilly.. I know! I totally thought of you..sucks! As for retaining water, yeah probably..

Jstar, I have no idea if there is damage or not bc I haven't been able to look at it in the daylight yet.  I think mainly the damage is on my car, he might have a scratch


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

Jstar..almost didnt see your last question.  I am not back in the gym yet, babying my back. But I did walk today, I will be in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## dalila (Oct 21, 2004)

Greeky, you asked me earlier how long I thought you'd  need to rest your back.... it all depends how bad it feels. If it is not bad but is still nagging please rest it a while longer. Sometimes you can have a slipped disk and it doesn't even hurt much since it's not impacting the nerv at that stage, but at this stage it's really easy to make it worse. So do some light exercises and watch how ur back feels afterwards.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks dalila, it's weird bc it was bad for a week, and then it suddenly started improving..now I feel moreso a bit stiff than a lot of pain, but I understand what u mean about it being really easy to hurt it right now.  I will take it easy, avoid lower back work and probably squats too, and anything else that doesn't feel right.  Probably will have to keep off the elliptical, again depends.  I am SO happy to finally feel better, I was worried for a week.  I still think it was more than a muscle, just because it was a different kind of pain, but oh well.  BTW how are you doing?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey Viv! Good morning!


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2004)

Have you though about going to see a chiro for your back??? Have you been taking advil or ibuprofen? Thats what I was recommened.

What r you doing all day sunshine???


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning Andrea, GG, and Jilly!

Jilly I haven't been to the doc..no insurance! I am better enough that I don't think I need to go, but I will still be careful.  

Today! I am halloween costume shopping and GOING TO THE GYM  YAY!!!! I am going out at night too, but not sure where yet! Hopefully dancing, I miss it


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

m1: 1/2c oats, 1/2c all bran 1/2c lc milk, straws, 1 dried fig
m2: tuna and spinach, coffee w milk
workout: chest tris 30cardio
m3 1/2c oats 1c lc spc k 1/2c all bran 1.5c lc milk
m4 chicken ceasar salad
m5 lc spc k coffee w milk *****BAD: all bran, lc milk*****


m5 was unnecessary.  i come home from a night out hungry, what should i do? I guess have plain protein or veggies is the answer.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

I feel good dudududududududu I knew that would now dudududududu I feeeeeellll goodd!!!!!!!!!!

Just got back from the gym.  Ah how I love it.  Did chest and tri's.  Went light, and only did a few exercises.  Ended up on the treadmill.  Well, I can not just walk on the treadmill, I always get the itch to run (even when I shouldn't) Started jogging.. arches felt and still feel FINE Hallelujah!!!!!!!!! I am so happy! I haven't ran in months.  I'm so excited.  Ended up about 20mins jogging, 10min walking (warmup cooldown)


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2004)

Are you sure running is good for your lower back missy????


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

No, I'm not, but I couldn't resist... and it felt fine...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

Jilly..between running and wearing heels yesterday.. my back is sore and stiff today! I should've known better.

I am avoiding the scale due to overeating last night.  That shouldn't be the case.  I hate my body 

m1 1/2c oats 3/4c all bran 1c lc milk, bunch grapes
m2 beets, a few slices turkey and ham 2/3 piece mg bread coffee w milk
m3 1c all bran 1.25 c lc milk, huge apple
m4 roast beef, salad, coffee w milk
m5 1c kashi go lean (a lot of protein and fiber), 1/2c all bran 1.5 lc milk

went for walk today


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> m5 was unnecessary.  i come home from a night out hungry, what should i do? I guess have plain protein or veggies is the answer.



That probaby would have been a better option.

 Im thinking that you eat a lot of all bran. WOuld it be easier to maybe just not buy it?? JMO


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

It *helps* me..


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

Jilly, I was thinking I should either cap my daily amount, or only allow it in say the first 3 meals of the day.  I don't tend to overeat it except at night when I've already gotten too hungry.


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2004)

*I* would limit the carbs to your first 3 meals. Can you not eat more veggies for carbs, rather than so much starch??? Im just thinking... Meal 1 has probably upwards of what, 70-80 carbs? Not even sure it could be higher cause of the grapes. JMO

If you are hungy why not up the veggies and try more protein???


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

I guess I tend to think of all bran as more of a fiber source than a carb source.  I can look into it more tomorrow.  But def not as many as you are thinking.

Me + veggies = problems.  I am going to buy the Udo's enzymes when I can find them..


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> *m1 1/2c oats 3/4c all bran 1c lc milk, bunch grapes*



1/2C oats=30C
Bran 3/4C=36C
Milk?? a few carbs?????
Grapes 1C (isnt many)=29C
=Thats 95C

If veggies hurt your tummy wouldnt all that bran???
Remember: Just cause something has a lot of fiber in it doesnt me it doesnt have calories too


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

Hrmm, I guess.  Honestly, all bran and fiber one seem to be the only fibers I can tolerate, a friend tells me it's because it's insoluble fiber and not soluble fiber (like in veggies) I don't really know


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2004)

Hmmmmm why not carrots or peppers-or cukes??? WHich veggies do you have the most probs with??


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

Problems with: cucumbers, peppers, onions, broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, asparagus, garlic, tomatos, broccoli rabe, some other leafy greens I dont know the english name for, cabbage, any kind of beans, that's all i can think of for now

Not sure about celery.  Most of the time I just eat romaine lettuce. Gets boring


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

The sad part is I actually love veggies.  I miss broccoli and brussel sprouts


----------



## sara (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice back Greeky


----------



## jstar (Oct 24, 2004)

I think Jilly is right about too many carbs in m1. If All-Bran works for you then I would say keep having it. It has lots of fiber anyways. Too bad the veggies hurt your tummy..how about salads?? For extra fiber I used to buy plain bran at the health food store and put it in my shakes. 1/4c = 30cal and I think 10g fiber!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Problems with: cucumbers, peppers, onions, broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, asparagus, garlic, tomatos, broccoli rabe, some other leafy greens I dont know the english name for, cabbage, any kind of beans, that's all i can think of for now
> 
> Not sure about celery.  Most of the time I just eat romaine lettuce. Gets boring


  Greeky, what exactly are the problems that these veggies cause? My mother has diverticulosis and she can't eat ANY of those. Nothing with seeds, no leafy greens either. If it's never been discussed with your doctor, maybe you should ask. I don't know if this might be helpful, and for all I know you're too young to get this kind of thing. Just throwing it out there...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 24, 2004)

Ty sara! 

Jstar..first off..hot new avi!!! secondly thanks for the suggestion!!! I am going to go buy plain bran.  I will see if I can limit my cereals to earlier meals, but if I still have trouble, I will stick to plain bran only in my oaties.  I eat a lot of salads, but there's only so many times a day you feel like eating salad.

GG, ty for the link. I've been diagnosed with IBS in the past and basically control it now thru food choices.  When I eat something really fiberous like broccoli, either later that day or the next day I get these CRAMPS.  Bloating and C too, but the worst part is the cramps, and sometimes heartburn that goes all the way up my neck.  I actually got jealous when I saw you eating broccoli like it was lettuce.. so jealous! I have no idea about this diverticulosis, sounds like a lot of the same symptoms as IBS-C except for the age factor.  I found it kind of weird that your mom can't eat the same veggies that the link recommends, but you really have to find what works for you.  My doc insisted on Metamucil.. well psyllium husk fiber is about my stomach's worst nightmare.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 24, 2004)

In honor of Jilly's watchful eye, I declared today "No cereals allowed day" and am sticking to it, despite how much I want them!

m1 1/2c oats lc yogurt
m2 1/2 detour bar, coffee w milk
m3 chix salad 3 olives 
snack: lotsa straws, coffee w lc milk
m4: lamb, celery, spinach
m5 straws, *unprocessed bran* mixed w sfff pudding mix and lc milk 

found this bran stuff in the supermarket.  not bad, kinda bitter but i used a lot


----------



## dalila (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi greeky!!  Nice new avi, you look really good!!How's back? 
Mine wasn't happy with all nite dancing session on saturday, I was quite stiff yesterday.... spent some time lying on the floor with my legs on a chair and today am better.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 24, 2004)

very cute new avi, gbc


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 24, 2004)

Dalila, very stiff/sore after running.. but overall not so bad.  Wore heels the other day, not so smart.  I haven't gone out for a full night of dancing yet tho.  It's been so long.. sheesh.  Thanks for the compliment 

Thanks mycat


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 24, 2004)

I stuck to my no cereal day..yay!

I found a new source of fiber..yay! 

I didn't work out..boo!

I have a bad headache..boo!

I got to talk to sara on instant messenger..yay!

I am drinking a low carb mocha..yay!

I am still sick..boo!

I still don't have a halloween costume..boo!

I love strawberries..yay!

I'm corny..yay!


----------



## dalila (Oct 24, 2004)

and you are so cute ... yay!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 24, 2004)

TY dalila..so are you!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good Morning Viv!!  Love the new avi!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> GG, ty for the link. I've been diagnosed with IBS in the past and basically control it now thru food choice.


 OH! wow ok. I never remember about IBS. 



> I found it kind of weird that your mom can't eat the same veggies that the link recommends, but you really have to find what works for you. My doc insisted on Metamucil.. well psyllium husk fiber is about my stomach's worst nightmare.


 I was showing her the link yesterday because she arrived as i was typing out my reply on here. I was like, "Mom, why do you say you can't eat any of thsi stuff! Says here it's been determined that you can!" She said her doctor told her not to, and that so far what she's doing is working for her, but that she'll bring up this info with him next time she goes.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Good morning Greeky


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

morning Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 25, 2004)

TY andrea

GG..again she may be different, but for me personally, i hope getting some good enzymes like the udo's jilly was talking about will work for me.  

hello velvet and NT.  it was a good morning.  I got a voicemail from a (seemingly) great potential employer.  but my phone-stalker has resurfaced.  it wouldnt really scare me except he only calls when i am home alone and i am a nervous wreck right now.


----------



## jstar (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment on my avi. If you squint you can make out some upper pec definition  I am so happy I have a bit of that going on now!

Glad you found the bran. It is kinda blah but if you mix it up in your yogurt or protein shakes it thickens them up and you won't taste it too much.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 25, 2004)

jstar.. i dont even taste it in my oaties! plus, i can control my oaties wayyyyy better cuz i dont usually eat them raw!

btw, u look great, i had no idea

m1 1c kashi golean 1c lc milk straws coffee w lc milk
m2 chix, salad w italian dressing
m3 (cheat) light frap, a little (maybe 1/2c) kashi
workout: legs, 15min cardio
m4 1/2 oats, EW 
m5 1/2 detour bar
m6 chix, broccoli, kashi (way too fricking much)

I got udo's enzymes and B5 today at Vitamin shoppe yay! my friend got me to go to lunch with her so i wouldnt be home alone

no squats, just butt blaster, good girl, bad girl, walking lunges, leg press.  saw a hottie vin diesel lookalike  mmmmmm


----------



## dalila (Oct 25, 2004)

that's it, I am moving to the US now!!! No Vin Diesel lookalikes here! 
Also no digestive enzymes!
Also no Splenda... you get the picture! LOL 

what's a butt blaster??


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2004)

Glad you did leggies today My chiro said I dont need to do my legs cause they are already in such great shape.(liar)

Glad you got the enzymes-shit I could have sent you a couple in the mail to try first. Let me know how they work out for ya.


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh-did I forget to mention how proud I am of you???? Your meals are getting better everyday-you really are on track this time girlie.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 25, 2004)

dalila! come stay with me..im sure u can teach me a few things.. the butt blaster is this machine where u rest one knee on a pad and use the other leg to kick back 

I'm surprised nobody asked about the good girl bad girl 

jilly, i was nervous but i did them light and my back seems to be fine.. dunno when i can do squats again tho, i guess a while after i feel completely healed, whenever that happens!

my meals today *were* better.  but i just ate a lot a lot of kashi. and im pissed.  i wanted a *little* something sweet, and plus i needed the starches to settle my tummy (i hate this) but i totally overdid it and im pissed at myself.  i guess today the light frap and the kashi overload qualify as a cheat.  i just can not have any kind of cereal whatsoever at nighttime bc it becomes a problem, sugary or not 

as of tomorrow, no nighttime cereals at all.  not even to taste.  when i finish the boxes, i wont buy anymore if this continues to be a problem


----------



## dalila (Oct 26, 2004)

So greeky what's this with good girl-bad girl??  

My tummy is really unhappy today, started right after lunch! Damn, I knew those strong spices must've been hiding the smell of food gone bad!! 

Good idea about not buying any cereals for a while if you can't say no to them, at least until you forget how they  taste, then you don't crave any more. I had the same problem with this stinky local fruit durian, had to avoid places where they sold it, like a true-blood addict!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> as of tomorrow, no nighttime cereals at all. not even to taste. when i finish the boxes, i wont buy anymore if this continues to be a problem


 That's not a bad idea. That was my solution to anything I couldn't control myself with when eating. Cereal? Gone. Peanut butter? Gone. (Diet)Ice cream/frozen treats? Gone. Hahahaha!

 If I want cereal, I stop on the way home, and buy a single serving of shredded wheat for that one time. And if I want ice cream, i'll go to tasti d-lite and get a 4 oz cup.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

No Splenda or Udo's Dalila?  Where do you live girl? 

Good morning Greeky, nice diet!  I just bought that Kashi Go Lean stuff..tastes too good so I gave it to my son...it would be dangerous in my possession lol


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2004)

Im like GG-We currently have no.....cereal, peanut butter, any kind of candies, chips, rice cakes, icecream in the house. Geeze my list is longer when I think about it But really-if you dont have it in the house you can not eat it


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im like GG-We currently have no.....cereal, peanut butter, any kind of candies, chips, rice cakes, icecream in the house. Geeze my list is longer when I think about it But really-if you dont have it in the house you can not eat it


*
EXACTLY!*


----------



## Jenny (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im like GG-We currently have no.....cereal, peanut butter, any kind of candies, chips, rice cakes, icecream in the house. Geeze my list is longer when I think about it But really-if you dont have it in the house you can not eat it



I would love to have my house like that too  Too bad my roomies wouldn't appreciate if I threw all their stuff out  You guys should see all the shit they got for Halloween


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 26, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> So greeky what's this with good girl-bad girl??



 hip abductor and adductor.  the one where u close your legs is the good girl, the one where u open them is the bad girl.  i heard it from someone else and its easier to type out.  nooo squats for me yet! hope ur tummy is feeling better!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 26, 2004)

GG.  I absolutely can not have ice cream in my house.  The sugary cereals I am totally over, but ice cream...well let's just say I'm not willing to test myself!!!

velvet, I like how it has all different textures, but my fav r the sweet puff things!

Jilly you were the inspiration for me to throw out my peanut butter back in the day lol

HI Jenny!  Yeah that is hard, I had a lot of trouble getting my mom to stop buying certain things even tho she's my FAMILY and I had a real big problem.  Can't really tell your roommates what to do, but seeing how great you look it is just obvious how strong you are.  I really hope to one day be in as awesome shape as you! 

Todays diet: Much better YAY!

m1 1/2c oats, 1/2 lc yogurt (threw away didnt taste right) 1/4c all bran and 1/2c lc milk (all bran is now done)
m2 roast chix, salad, coffee w milk, coffee w lc milk
m3 1/2 kong bar (big protein and oats bar)
m4 other half, a few mints (ok bad bad!)
m5 chix salad, a bit dressing (this is bad also but I was afraid of splattering my beige sweater with balsamic lol) coffee w milk, blues, 1 chestnut


----------



## dalila (Oct 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> hip abductor and adductor.  the one where u close your legs is the good girl, the one where u open them is the bad girl.  i heard it from someone else and its easier to type out.  nooo squats for me yet! hope ur tummy is feeling better!



o my gosh greeky I think I am gonna die laughing RIGHT NOW!!   

I haven't done  those in a while actually, cuz when I do them heavier (60lbs or so) I feel that although I try only to move the leg, my back twists as well, and then it starts hurting...

Velvet- I am in Malaysia, it's kinda a totally different planet over here. I was suckered into moving 13 years ago as I heard it was a tropical country, with beautiful climate and vegetation, and good nature people... now we have none of that( in addition to not having Udo's, Splenda and Vin Diesel lookalikes!!!)!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 26, 2004)

*Oops I did it again..*

m6: pork chop, salad, drum roll please..... lots of kashi

i'm stupid  when will i learn, it the garbage it goes

dalila, you missed something even funnier

i was sitting on my chair, with my leg in the air trying to show off my brand new boots when my chair tipped all the way back and i fell on the floor. me and my friends died laughing, it was the funniest thing ever!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Greeky  Did you get the Kashi go lean crunch? I love the crunch  I've had 2 cups in one day before, but that was my only carb source so it wasn't too bad  I'm now on a 31 days of no junk and I'm going back to more natural carbs as oats and brown rice. My roomies are pissed that I won't drink for a month  
Why don't you sign up at Fitday.com? It is soooo motivating to track, I would NOT be where I am right now if it wasn't for Fitday! It gives you a stronger sense of control and you don't wonder "how much did I eat today?? " Please give it a try for a week sweets, it's really really easy!

I'll stop by more often


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Im a fitday Junkie.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im a fitday Junkie.....


 I LOVE fitday. I hated it at first... but now that i have all my stuff in there, customized and all, it's a dream. I can't imagine not using it.

 Good morning, Viv!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> o my gosh greeky I think I am gonna die laughing RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> I haven't done  those in a while actually, cuz when I do them heavier (60lbs or so) I feel that although I try only to move the leg, my back twists as well, and then it starts hurting...
> 
> Velvet- I am in Malaysia, it's kinda a totally different planet over here. I was suckered into moving 13 years ago as I heard it was a tropical country, with beautiful climate and vegetation, and good nature people... now we have none of that( in addition to not having Udo's, Splenda and Vin Diesel lookalikes!!!)!!



wow Dalila, you are far away   We could probably ship the stuff to you couldn't we?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Good morning Greeky


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Morning Greekie!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey-just wanted to chime in and give you my opinion on something. I think you should nix the bars-reason being is last year at this time, I was like "Yum" bars!!! I was eating 2 a day (sometimes only 1) and they only were like 200-280 cals each-I was substituting them for meals. They were low carb too. I put on 5 pound in a short period of time-and had changed NOTHING but using the bars as a meal replacement. IMO bars are crap, and SHOULD only be used in emergency situations. Then again, thats JMHO


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey-just wanted to chime in and give you my opinion on something. I think you should nix the bars-reason being is last year at this time, I was like "Yum" bars!!! I was eating 2 a day (sometimes only 1) and they only were like 200-280 cals each-I was substituting them for meals. They were low carb too. I put on 5 pound in a short period of time-and had changed NOTHING but using the bars as a meal replacement. IMO bars are crap, and SHOULD only be used in emergency situations. Then again, thats JMHO


 GREAT advice. I did the same thing at the beginning of my BFL. I substituted some meals with bars. As soon as I dropped the bars from the diet, changes came faster.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Ya, I agree with the girls...eat bars only as a treat once in a blue moon..besides they are loaded with additives a.k.a chemicals     But some of them taste awesome I must admit


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I agree with the girls...eat bars only as a treat once in a blue moon..besides they are loaded with additives a.k.a chemicals    But some of them taste awesome I must admit


 plus - at least to me -- they give me gas.

 but yeah... yummy ones: trioplex. mmmmmm.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 27, 2004)

Jenny no I got the regular golean (less sugar than the crunch) but now its in the trash..plus I'm afraid I would've liked the crunch one even more!!

I will try fitday.. 

BTW Good morning Jenny GG Jilly Velvet Dalila Andrea, how are my ladies doing today?

My reason for using bars is having something I can discretely eat in the bathroom at work.  Gross as that sounds, I'd rather hide out than get yelled at.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 27, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats 3/4 c lc spc k, 3/4c lc milk, plain bran mixed in
m2 small pork chop, coffee w lc milk, big apple
m3 1/2 kong bar coffee w milk mints
m4 same as m4
m5 chix salad, straws w choc syrup, coffee w milk


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jenny no I got the regular golean (less sugar than the crunch) but now its in the trash..plus I'm afraid I would've liked the crunch one even more!!
> 
> I will try fitday..
> 
> ...


 Fitday.com 

 Good morning! Doing great! Happy the week is half over!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jenny no I got the regular golean (less sugar than the crunch) but now its in the trash..plus I'm afraid I would've liked the crunch one even more!!
> 
> I will try fitday..
> 
> ...



OMG!  I was JUST at Tara's (our natural food store) Had the golean Crunch in my basket...looked at it again to check the sugar content...14g!     So I put it back lol..dam, cause it looked way yummy   

Where do you work that they don't let you eat except at lunch?  I'm eat all the time..they even provide us with a kitchen..i even have my  own cupboard


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

Hola 
I think I may end up at the same bar I have been going to for Halloween for the last few years now. It has sort of become a ritual. I still have no costume. I might just borrow cuffs and some accesories from my buddy who is a C.O. 

How are you doing? My sister gets her staples taken out today and then on top of it my grandmother had to go to the doctor today cause she was having dizzy spells and stuff. When it rains it pours dammit  

In any case, I started PCT lastnight. I feel different already off the M1T. Although I didn't take the M1t yesterday I had some wicked pumps. I am debating when to take follow up pics. I know I will take some with my girlfriend for New Years but I need to tan for those. She is going to be in competition shape and me... well bulking as we like to call it... (fat ass shape) 

In brighter news I only talked to that date from the other week once or twice since the date was a flop. But have no fear I have a dinner date in the works with a new man  How cool is this... for our first date he offered to train with me and go out to dinner. :bounce: Any man that can stand my blabbing about bb all through dinner is okay with me  Only reason I hesitate is that he is an IFBB pro and I just went through that whole mess recently.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

You could keep a chicken breast in a ziplock in your pocket at work


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You could keep a chicken breast in a ziplock in your pocket at work


That sounds messy


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Not really. Ive went out for the day before and carried a chix breast in a baggie in my purse. You dont even need a fork to eat. Just chomp away! Well Greeky-you would need some bigger pockets-maybe in like a long sweater or something.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

Greeky ... maybe you should check into the labour laws.  I know here, you are entitled to a break for every X hours and then a lunch break if you work XX hours.  Sounds like a very strange place that doesn't allow it's workers time to eat.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Viv....I'm sorry you get yelled at for eating at lunch.....I wish you could work here at Cooper.....they are so wonderful about foods and eating when you need to.   

They even provide bagels, juices, peanuts, peanut butter/jellies, trail mix bars and stuff like that for us!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You could keep a chicken breast in a ziplock in your pocket at work



  the things we do


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> the things we do




I took a chicken breast in my purse Saturday night to a bar!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

ha ha, I took a spice bottle (yes it's small but I had a small purse   ) with protein powder and a smidge of water out on a date... for later ya know just in case I didn't go home before meal #6    ..he thought I was a tard!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, I took a spice bottle (yes it's small but I had a small purse   ) with protein powder and a smidge of water out on a date... for later ya know just in case I didn't go home before meal #6    ..he thought I was a tard!


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA! I've done this kind of thing so many times, people just shake their heads and stay quiet now.   i wil go as far as taking a lunch box to a family party if i know in advance that there is nothign there i could possibly eat and stay on my diet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> GG. I absolutely can not have ice cream in my house. The sugary cereals I am totally over, but ice cream...well let's just say I'm not willing to test myself!!!


 well that's why i don't have it! The slim-a-bear and toffutti incidents are proof that I am better off without those things in my house.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

You gals are certainly dediciated.    Glad I'm not in a position to have to do that ..


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 27, 2004)

I work in a diner, ironic that I can't eat right? 

Sorry about your sis and gramma Lis, I hope they are all better soon  As for halloween that is cool.. I got invited down to AC fri night and am debating whether or not I should go.. BTW, nice that u got a date.. that makes one of us!! 

Ok.. how is taking a chicken breast somewhere unrefridgerated safe??????? Just wondering 

NT I am hoping to get out of here as soon as possible. When I get a better job, I may even buy a protein powder to keep in my car (hidden from parents) for my in between meals.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Greeky-I think it is fine if its just in your purse for a few hours.


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT I am hoping to get out of here as soon as possible. When I get a better job, I may even buy a protein powder to keep in my car (hidden from parents) for my in between meals.


Same here   
Don't keep it in the car, it might get too warm


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Good morning Hon   

What's up for Thursday???


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Hmmm or maybe I can make my own protein bars...

Sara it is almost winter here 

Good morning velvet! Todays plans are work out of some sort and prepare for tomorrow's interview and maybe finally get to the store

BTW: Yesterday 45mins dancing in my room (was fun, need to do this more often)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> BTW: Yesterday 45mins dancing in my room (was fun, need to do this more often)


 I am ashamed to admit just how often this activity takes place in my apartment. hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

GG, I used to do it ALL the time. Much more fun than regular cardio!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi V 
How's it going? I have a feeling I'm going to end up not dressing up and going out for Halloween. Now my dog is sick.  When it rains it pours  

I got a joke for ya:

Why don't witches have kids?
Because their husbands have Holloweenies


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

LOL @ that joke  

BTW, sucks about halloween.  When things get better we will go out! Dont worry be happy


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a Mexican joke:

Why is it not a good idea to ever carjack a car of Mexicans?

Because by the time they get out of the car, YOU'RE SURROUNDED


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Baby Doll.....

Como estas?

I am doing much better. I am just checking in. You sound so happy and I am so proud of you for being happy. Dancing in your room for 45 minutes? That in my book is cardio. Boys normally don't do that, at least I don't, that's why my wife used to have a hard time dancing with me. That's until I got tired of seating at the table watching her dance with our friends...Don't get me wrong, I wasn't jealous.....but I was somewhat and learned.....
By the way, is that your new AVI?  You are skinniny....You need to put some meat in those bones  ...  You look great, congrats....
Be back in a bit.....
Chao.....

T.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

TIO! How I missed you! **huggles** I am so glad ur doing better and that hurricane season finally quieted down so you can relax a bit! Yeah, dancing is one of my favorite things in the world to do.. I dont get to do it nearly enough!!!! 

I have found that even tho my weight is the same in the past month, eating healthier makes me much more mentally/emotionally stable.  Plus I *think* I look a tad better too.  That pic in my avi was taken a while ago, it's actually part of a before picture but cut right off before the part that gets scary


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

I am a little piglet today!!!! So hungry! 

m1: 1/2c oats, 3/4c lc spc k (all done w this one now) 3/4c lc milk
m2: 1 cup baby shrimpies (frozen) 1 egg, 1 mg english muffin, salad
m3: apple, lc yogurt, coffee w lc milk
m4: (mini meal) 1/4c oaties 1 tsp flax EW (I had the EW first but I was huuungry still), dried cranberries
workout here: back and shoulders
m5: 1/2c oats, straws, 2 figs, ground beef (had oil in it ehh) coffee w milk


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

I was about to go to the gym, took off my sweatshirt, was horrified by what I saw in the mirror, and put it back on and sat back down.  VERY upsetting and unmotivating, I look fatter.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Dragged my ass to the gym for a very short workout, but all in all, I feel way better now. Only lat pulldowns for back, and three shoulder exercises.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi V
> I got a joke for ya:
> 
> Why don't witches have kids?
> Because their husbands have Holloweenies


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Dragged my ass to the gym for a very short workout, but all in all, I feel way better now. Only lat pulldowns for back, and three shoulder exercises.


Hey Better than nothing Hun!!  And nothing is exactly what 90% of Americans did today...  so ya know what that makes you???  INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Better than nothing Hun!!  And nothing is exactly what 90% of Americans did today...  so ya know what that makes you???  INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks sweetheart, I'm blushing.  Not as incredible as you..but I'll get there somebody..hopefully!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2004)

Aww honey, don't feel bad! You're working hard and that's good  
I think you could use some more protein and a little less carbs


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Jenny! 

Yeah.. More protein.. and more veggies... 

I am pmsing hardcore, luckily the bad moment passed


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, I'm pmsing too right now  It's a good thing I'm on a non-cheat, non-treat plan right now, makes me steer away from temptations


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

No cheats at all? Ever? Or just no mini treats here and there?


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi greeky, I was laughing and laughing reading about your new boots!!  Honestly, you could be my family - did I tell you about that one time when I wore 2 DIFFERENT shoes ( accidentally of course!!) to my own bday dinner?!?!  , and the rest of me was soooo done up! 

I am so proud to hear that, you went to the gym even if it was a short workout!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

ahahah @ two different shoes! 

once, a long time ago, my brother wore my jeans to school (when we weighed about the same..now he is much taller and heavier!) I still havent let him forget it and that was when he was in middle school! (he's a junior in college now)


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I was about to go to the gym, took off my sweatshirt, was horrified by what I saw in the mirror, and put it back on and sat back down. VERY upsetting and unmotivating, I look fatter.


Never believe your eyes when it comes to a mirror, no matter how beautiful you are, you'll always find a fault.  Don't break the mirror though, 7 years of bad luck....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks sweetheart, I'm blushing. Not as incredible as you..but I'll get there somebody..hopefully!


Oh, but you will, I know so....


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

greeky forgot to tell you - I tried the darn butt blaster, as you call it, the other day and it gave me sore ribs!! ,  Now am I weird or am I weird!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Tio all I can say is bloating really messes with your head!!! Ty for having faith in me even when I don't 

Dalila, thats funny, I get sore ribs when I don't sleep.. I won't even let anybody hug me


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/britneyspears/stronger.html


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> No cheats at all? Ever? Or just no mini treats here and there?


 
No treats or cheats at all until Thanksgiving. It's funny but it gives me a sort of peace because I don't need to debate wether I should allow myself a treat or not   I just know that I signed a contract (wrote it myself with my plan and how to do it) and that I will stick to it no matter what. My roomies are annoyed that I won't drink but I don't care  Halloween won't be hard because I already firmly made this decision not to have any crap, even though we have about 3 tonnes of candy EVERYWHERE in the apartment  Maybe you should try writing out a contract like that  I've been clean now for a while and it's amazing how soon I've been seing new changes 

I am going to say it again greeky, you NEED a fitday account! Have you signed up? It takes about thirty seconds  After a couple of days when you have your "last eaten meals" set up it will be SO easy. I think it will be good for you to track it all and hold yourself accountable for what you eat. When I've been cheating before I've MADE myself add EVERY little thing I've eaten and seeing all those numbers add up really does wonders to silent that urge to cheat  I really think that if you want further progress you should do this, at least for a while, to understand how much and what you should choose to eat 

You can do this


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> No treats or cheats at all until Thanksgiving. It's funny but it gives me a sort of peace because I don't need to debate wether I should allow myself a treat or not  I just know that I signed a contract (wrote it myself with my plan and how to do it) and that I will stick to it no matter what.


 AWESOME way to look at it. It works. For some reason reading that made me all happy for you! 



> My roomies are annoyed that I won't drink but I don't care  Halloween won't be hard because I already firmly made this decision not to have any crap, even though we have about 3 tonnes of candy EVERYWHERE in the apartment  Maybe you should try writing out a contract like that  I've been clean now for a while and it's amazing how soon I've been seing new changes


 Ain't that the truth! 



> I am going to say it again greeky, you NEED a fitday account! Have you signed up? It takes about thirty seconds  After a couple of days when you have your "last eaten meals" set up it will be SO easy. I think it will be good for you to track it all and hold yourself accountable for what you eat. When I've been cheating before I've MADE myself add EVERY little thing I've eaten and seeing all those numbers add up really does wonders to silent that urge to cheat  I really think that if you want further progress you should do this, at least for a while, to understand how much and what you should choose to eat


 Listen to her Greeky!  Fitday will help you stay on track like you can't imagine.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am a little piglet today!!!! So hungry!
> 
> m1: 1/2c oats, 3/4c lc spc k (all done w this one now) 3/4c lc milk
> m2: 1 cup baby shrimpies (frozen) 1 egg, 1 mg english muffin, salad
> ...




there was a time no so long ago when we would read that first line " ... little piglet" and find the meals filled with sf this ... ice cream that ... chocolate them.  Now ... you've made GREAT strides in what you're eating.  You're going to the gym a little more regularly   Keep this up, and before the next bikini season rolls around, you'll be where you want to be.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 29, 2004)

Jenny that contract is a really cool idea! Yeah..my friends used to bug me so much when I don't drink, but now they are pretty much used to it, and I only drink occassionally.  

GG.. Jenny knows her stuff and so do you.  My concern is how can I know what portion to plug in if I haven't weighed it out already first?

NT.. was def  pmsing and then, I had a bad night, I was not feeling right so unfortunately I had some light juice and dried figs and cereal (  ) in order to get my blood sugar back up, but lets not get into that.  

Interview today went fine, but they  are not deciding for another couple of weeks.

m1: 1/2c oats, 1.5c lc milk
m2: lc yogurt
m3: broth (40cal) a few peanuts, ground beef in olive oil, coffee w lc milk
m4: peanuts, straws, dried figs, chix salad
m5: big bowl veggies, lc yogurt, 1 bowl kashi w lc milk


----------



## sara (Oct 29, 2004)

How you feeling today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 29, 2004)

Better.. but still HUNGRY!


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Greeky

Where did you interview? (Good Luck BTW!!!)

I am sooooo happpppy it is the weekend. My friend went to the Red Sox parade today. I want to see the players but there is going to be way too many people there. I am going to the gym instead (somebody say get a life ) Haven't gone all week, gotta start back. Leggies today 

Have a great day hun!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 30, 2004)

I interviewed at a "marketing consulting company" 

Most of today sucked.. I literally spent the day lying down or napping, and being very very tired and headachy, and sick to my stomach/nauseous.  Not to mention cranky and sad and angry.  Uggggghhhh!!!!!! Finally starting to wake up a bit, now at almost 6pm!!!! Wtf, hate this.

m1 1/2c oats, ew coffee w milk
m2 1c all bran 1c lc milk, turkey and ham
m3 turkey, 1/2c oats, straws
m4 (snack) lc yogurt w all bran mixed in
m5
m6 maybe

I plan on drinking tonight


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)

rest of yesterday

m5: chix, salad
out: 2 small shots, coffee w milk

Had sooo much fun dancing! I looked super cute as a country girl, but I couldnt wear that outfit to work, sooo I came up with the clever idea of going to work as my boss, was really easy just borrowed my brother's shirt and tie and put a TON of gel in my hair and slick it back and voila, there I was.  I will post pics if I get any good ones back.

Soooo sleepy today! But overall in a much better mood.   

m1 1/2c oats, lc yogurt mixed w all bran
m2 almonds, mints, coffee w milk
m3 chix salad, dressing on side, straws, coffee w lc milk, bite size crunch bar
m4 all bran and kashi w lc milk
m5 (big cheat meal) chicken, salad, turkey, 1/4 of crossant pocket, several caramel kisses, 1/2 of this other mini chocolate bar, straws 
m6, all bran w lc milk, turkey
feel so sick to my stomach, even several hours later


----------



## sara (Oct 31, 2004)

greeky, do  you like cottage cheese? it would be great if you added cottage cheese or whey protein into meal 2


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)

My stomach and cottage cheese do not like each other sara


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Good morning Greeky..how come you are so tired?  Sorry if I missed the explanation somewhere in your journal..i don't get online on the weekends.  Have a good halloween?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey viv... Good morning!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet, I am honestly not sure.  Sometimes I need two naps a day, and I really have little energy to do the things I want to do.  

Goood morning GG! Goood morning V! Good morning everyone!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 1, 2004)

Recap of October:

Didn't lose any pounds, appear to be a teensy bit leaner, but I wanted to lose much more fat.  
Hurt my back, finally feeling I'd say 80-90% better.
I eat an awful lot but luckily, I seem to be at maintenance
I get hungry every 3 hours, which is a real problem at night.
Cereal is bad, bad, bad.
Real chocolate makes me ill.

I have pretty much stopped emotional eating 
I have pretty much contained my cheating to one day on the weekend, which is an improvement as well.
I appear to have put on a bit of mass in my legs and lower back.  Legs look leaner. 
If I can maintain by eating how I pretty much feel like, imagine what I can do if I actually tried.  

For November:

Slow but steady wins the race, and stay off the goddamn scale.

* I will commit to using fitday for one month, even if I have to approximate portions.

* I will hold myself accountable to doing all my weights sessions per week (even tho I still am going light and short) and 3.5 hours of cardio or activity per week. That comes out to 30 minutes a day.  That is just enough that I should be able to up my energy levels and lose some fat without feeling burned out.  I will include walking and dancing, but a night out of dancing cannot count for more than 1/2 to 1 hr (depending).  

I need a costco membership, and I need to start doing more of my own cooking ahead of time.  Going to experiment with veggies, maybe I can slowly become accustomed to them.  

I really need to try harder this time.  I did, and got off track fast when I hurt myself.  My eating is ok, but it can be better.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have pretty much stopped emotional eating


 AWESOME. Doesn't that feel great?



> I appear to have put on a bit of mass in my legs and lower back. Legs look leaner.


 Sexy legs!!! You go girl! 



> If I can maintain by eating how I pretty much feel like, imagine what I can do if I actually tried.


 So do it!  WOO HOO!



> ... and stay off the goddamn scale.





> * I will commit to using fitday for one month, even if I have to approximate portions.


 Excellent. You will be hooked.



> * I will hold myself accountable to doing all my weights sessions per week (even tho I still am going light and short) and 3.5 hours of cardio or activity per week. That comes out to 30 minutes a day. That is just enough that I should be able to up my energy levels and lose some fat without feeling burned out. I will include walking and dancing, but a night out of dancing cannot count for more than 1/2 to 1 hr (depending).


 Sounds like a good plan!



> I need a costco membership, and I need to start doing more of my own cooking ahead of time. Going to experiment with veggies, maybe I can slowly become accustomed to them.


 Costco is the best thing I've done for buying my lean proteins! Do it do it do it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks GG!!! I might have to wait til my dad comes back from greece.. we're kind of on a tight budget right now, but I can still buy stuff from a normal supermarket until then or drag my friend that has a membership to go with me.  

Fitday should be just fine once I have my custom foods done, til then it will be a hassle!

Should I include my veggies??


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks GG!!! I might have to wait til my dad comes back from greece.. we're kind of on a tight budget right now, but I can still buy stuff from a normal supermarket until then or drag my friend that has a membership to go with me.
> 
> Fitday should be just fine once I have my custom foods done, til then it will be a hassle!
> 
> Should I include my veggies??


 I include everything in fitday except my sugarless gum (5 cals a piece). I need the visual aids. Lists rule my world


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok well, veggies will have to be approximations... I refuse to measure them out!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 1, 2004)

I like the November plan, good job!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Jenny.   

m1 1/2c oats, 1c EW, straws
m2 tbone steak, salad, broccoli, 1/2 piece tiramisu cake, coffee w milk and h/h
m3 1/2c all bran, 1/4c kashi golean, 3/4c lc milk, apple, 2 caramel kisses, bite size mounds
m4 boiled chix, carrots celery, dandelions, lc bbq sauce

meals were not so great today: some cake and bite size chocolates. hate halloween!

activity: played tennis, managed to twist the same ankle twice, ouch! 

my friend gave me this whole big lecture that i have no energy bc i am depressed and inactive blah blah blah and so i went to play tennis with her and it was fun til i hurt my ankle.  why oh why do I ALWAYS hurt myself? 

i will continue playing tennis with her so i can get better at it, ive always liked tennis but i never really played much.  i have this problem where, if i am really bad at something i give up before i get a chance of actually improving.  same with rollerblading, but i need to keep trying bc its something i would like to be able to do and add to my list of activities.  after my ankle heals 

i guess my friend is right.  i used to bounce off the walls and i wont magically get that back just have to push through these tough times and hopefully my energy levels will rise, but i do have to keep my sleep, that was probably what led to my previous crash and burns in energy, too much activity on too little sleep and too little food.  i am rambling sorry..but just trying to figure myself out


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Your pics look really great-I think you are way too hard on yourself Post more

I agree strongly with Jenny-you should try a fitday account. I also think that a bit less carbies, and more protein may just help you pass this plateau. Have you got any fish oil yet??? I read yet ANOTHER article on the benefits of fat loss from the fishies. 

Thanks for the compliment in my journal


----------



## dalila (Nov 1, 2004)

hey greeky!  how are you gorgeous? I was reading your last post, and I really had to tell you that I am very much like you when it comes to picking up new stuff. Well, actually I am even worse, cuz I won't even try new activities in fear of embarrassing myself . I got my driver's licence when I was 25 ( pretty late huh?) just because of that!! I work on it daily tho, have no clue where that crap comes from... 

have a great day tomorrow dear!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 1, 2004)

Jilly, ty baby girl, but I think the pic from behind is deceiving, it hides my lovehandles  

I had a fitday account, just put in some custom foods..easier than i thought

Was waiting to clear fishies with the skin doctor but since Ive decided against going on accutane, I will go ahead and buy some

Hello dalila! I am going to try my best to learn rollerblading and not be too embarrassed when I fall down!

Fitday totals MINUS the candy and cake:

Calories: 1590
Fat = 57g Carbs = 130g Protein = 152g

Candy according to hersheys website = 50 cals for two kisses
Tiramisu approximation: 200 cals 

New totals: 1940cals, too much damn sugar and fat!


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

I find _some_ of fitdays totals not that accurate-that is why pretty much all my food is customized. 

You should also be getting _atleast_ 1g protein per pound of bw. You might want to add 30-50g of p


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 1, 2004)

How many carbies per day?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

I totally agree with Jilly, she's a smart chicka!  And yes, you look really good in those pics..I love your eyes, they are so unique and cool


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi viv!


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

The carbies are your call-I stay between 100-130. I may up mine a bit, after going to the O i think I might want to put on a little mass


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks velvet, I have big blue eyes...some people don't like it.. and to those people I say screw you if you don't like big blue eyes something's wrong with you 

Hey GG! 

Jillian, I will keep doing fitday and see where my carbies fall.  If it wasn't for cheats yesterday, I would've been within range.  I bet going to the O was soooooo motivating!! I went to one BB show once and I loved seeing the girls, nice kick in the butt for me!

m1: 1/2c oats, 1/2c all bran 3/4c lc milk, straws
m2 chicken soup (broth, chix, veggies) coffee w milk
m3 lc yogurt 1/2 kong bar
m4 other half kong bar, coffee w milk, mints, bite of cookie
m5 chix salad
m6 1/2c all bran 1/2c lc milk, 1/2c EW

activity: only 20min walk.  stupid ankle


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks velvet, I have big blue eyes...some people don't like it.. and to those people I say screw you if you don't like big blue eyes something's wrong with you
> 
> Hey GG!
> 
> ...



Why in god's name wouldn't people like big blue eyes?  Are they like retarded?    Jealousy I'm sure


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 2, 2004)

How do you account for Fiber and Sugar Alcohols on your fitday macro totals?? I think due to these my carb intake is misrepresented..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> How do you account for Fiber and Sugar Alcohols on your fitday macro totals?? I think due to these my carb intake is misrepresented..




I would just put it in my total carb count, but then subtract the fiber carbs from your total carbs when you see what they are.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 2, 2004)

i think people stress them selves out over counting ever little detail and IMO it holds you back from reaching your goals.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Come On Greeeeekkkkeyy..... Im Competition Time.

Fuq Big Steps, Time To Take Some Giant Leaps!


Im Here To Pump -u - Up


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

Yesterdays totals minus the mints:

Calories 1866, 54F 200C 163P + mints = lots of sugar

my protein and fat are about right but my carbs are astronomical.  

fiber: 35   sugar alcohols: 24   

carbs minus fiber and sugar alcohols = 141 

no more mints, period


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> How do you account for Fiber and Sugar Alcohols on your fitday macro totals?? I think due to these my carb intake is misrepresented..


I DONT add my fiber in my custom foods, or else the totals are not as accurate. The carb totals seem to minus any fiber g's.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks ncgirl, just did that! 

han I know, I am not trying to stress, just need to control my eating a little bit so i can go from maintaining to leaning out.. summers coming  

hey camaro! welcome to my journal and thanks for the little cheer 

today i am sick AGAIN, cant breathe thru my nose.  ankle sorer than yesterday, i mustve aggravated it at work but i cant call out, i have to go in.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

Jilly, REALLY????


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

protein could be a tad higher.

I am soooooooooooooo glad you are using fitday!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jilly, REALLY????


Yes


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yes


Thats what I find-its never 100% accurate. It also rounds. When i customize all I put in is the total cals, p, c, f.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

That sucks.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Where are yesterdays meals???


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

A couple posts before the totals, I didnt do totals til today cuz I came home late and tired


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

K. Good stuff. Kinda low on the veggies

have you been drinking your water??? I just read the other day drinking I think it was 4, or maybe 8 glasses of water helps you burn an extra 100 cals a day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes baby girl I have been drinking my water  I am always thirsty too!


----------



## jstar (Nov 3, 2004)

Go Greeky!

I like your November goals. I think using fitday is going to help alot. Then you will know exactly how much of everything you eat and where to make changes when things stall. 

Hear back from the job?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

Nope not yet. 

I am just upset, the beginning of both months now I have an injury.  Thankfully this one is not nearly as bad but I can't really do much for the rest of the week (hopefully will be fine by then) except for upper body weights.  I hate this


----------



## jstar (Nov 3, 2004)

Don't worry. I bet your ankle will feel better in a few days not a few weeks like your back.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats, 1c lc milk, apple
m2 pork chop, salad, 2 caramel kisses
m3 1/2c oats, 6ew
m4 almonds, tea w/ 1/2 oz honey packet
m5 chix salad, coffee w milk
m6 coffee w lc milk, 1 caramel kiss 15 grapes 2 figs 6 EW

calories: 1825 
64F 145C 161P

no mints, yay


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Almonds for a meal


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

At work I have to eat something I can hide in my purse and eat in the bathroom.


----------



## dalila (Nov 3, 2004)

hey greeky!! sorry babe, I missed that bit about your ankle..what happened?? you can still do seated exercises right? even for your legs you can do seated leg curls, and extensions? 

While at work why don't you sneak a bag of almonds in one pocket and a bad with 3 boiled eggs in the other?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

I am definately NOT carrying boiled eggs to work! You people are impossible to please, I'm not trying to be perfect, stop picking on me 

I sprained it playing tennis, no big deal.  Should be better in a few days.


----------



## dalila (Nov 3, 2004)

hey girl, I am not picking on you, please cheer up, I was just trying to make you laugh!  I dont know anyone who would in their right mind carry eggs in the pockets


----------



## jstar (Nov 4, 2004)

greekblondechic  	At work I have to eat something I can hide in my purse and eat in the bathroom.

I've done that too 

Here are some other options:
* a protein RTD (ready to drink) shake..you know the ones in the refrigerated section of the health-food store.
* 1/2 your Kong bar 
*  fat free cheese 
* a chicken breast (hahaha just kidding) 

I hate it when you have to go somewhere and sneak food in your bag, but you have to do what you have to do. At least w/ the almonds you kept full while at work by eating some good fats instead of not bringing anything, getting hungry and eating bad later. (which I have done too). 

We have to do what we have to do  

Good Luck!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> greekblondechic     At work I have to eat something I can hide in my purse and eat in the bathroom.
> 
> I've done that too
> 
> ...


 Coincidentally i had to do that yesterday.

 I was sneaking fish and BROCCOLI in the bathroom and it fell on the floor. Sadly the 3-second rule does not apply in bathrooms. Too bad. Broccoli gone. hahahaha!

 By the way, WTF is a Kong Bar?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Morning Viv!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

Ladies, excuse me for my ignorance, but what kind of work do you do that you have to sneak food?  To me this is very strange.  It is because of ridicule of what/how you eat?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

My bosses will and have made snide remarks about how often I eat and I really don't want to hear it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Ladies, excuse me for my ignorance, but what kind of work do you do that you have to sneak food? To me this is very strange. It is because of ridicule of what/how you eat?


 In my case it's because my broccoli STINKS and there's no way around it and i'm not gonna stop eating it. At htis point if someone DARES to complain about a bad smell IN THE BATHROOM they can totally kiss my ass.


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

I take 2 or 3 lunch breaks in an 8 hour shift if they dont like it they can kiss my   -mind you ech break is only like 10-15 mins.

Why does your broccoli stink gg??? I eat mine raw, and it doesnt smell


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I take 2 or 3 lunch breaks in an 8 hour shift if they dont like it they can kiss my   -mind you ech break is only like 10-15 mins.
> 
> Why does your broccoli stink gg??? I eat mine raw, and it doesnt smell


 HOnestly, when i microwave it at work, it stinks somethin' awful. But now i've been microwaving it at home, and just bringing it to work cooked. (no time to be steaming it in the morning!). Anyway, the other day i bust out my pre-cooked broccoli, which was already cold and wilted (ick) and SOMEONE STILL COMPLAINED that they coudl smell it! I was floored.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

Jilly, I am looking forward to having a job with actual breaks, and maybe even an office fridge to put food in! 

I've been an emotional rollercoaster these past few days.  Sick and TOMing.  I am seriously considering birth control pills.  

I must note, every single time I try to type "birth control" {even just now} I accidentally type bitch control first and I have to backspace and fix it 

I've been very hungry today and all the gum and water isn't making much difference.  Good thing it's sugar free gum at least. 

m1: 1/2c oats. 1/4c all bran 1/2c lc milk, i think I had 6 ew too 
m2: chix, salad, coffee w milk, 3 dried figs, 15-20 grapes
m3: 1/2c oats, 7 EW coffee w lc milk, fun size packet peanut m&ms. maybe 10?
m4 2oz chix, spinach (lost appetite)
m5 1.5c all bran 1.5c lc milk (got it back  ) coffee w milk

Totals minus m&m's (cant find appropriate info)

cals: 1681
34F 206C (minus at least 35g Fiber from all bran alone) 169P


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey greeky! have you tried eating Yams, sweet potatoes? they really fill you up


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

Sara sweet potatos are soooooooo yummy but they seem to make my tummy hurt.  I will try them again sometime soon, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

for a while everytime I would eat yams I start to get these wierd rashes in my hands and face... I stopped eating yams and the rashes were gone.. and started eating yams again and the rashes came back and decided to continue eating yams and see what happens.. the rashes are gone now  
Sometimes you gotta let your body adapt to the "new" food that its not used to eating


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

Ohh.rashes are not good, maybe you are allergic??

My calories seem ok, my carbs are kind of high.  I actually ate all bran (carbs) at night to bring me back to "consciousness" I am so sick of zoning out.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

Just wanted to note my hips and jawline look slimmer 

Ankle is healing, but cold is not passing.  Anybody know the max amount of Vitamin C it is safe to take in one day?  I am developing a sore throat!


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Anybody know the max amount of Vitamin C it is safe to take in one day? I am developing a sore throat!


From http://www.acu-cell.com/vitc.html :

[font=Arial,sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial,sans-serif]However, questions on what daily amounts of Vitamin C could be considered to be an "overdose" still
come up on a regular basis, to which unfortunately, there is no universal answer applicable to everyone,
because [/font][font=Arial,sans-serif]*Overdosing on Vitamin C - just like overdosing on any other nutrient - is RELATIVE*
[/font][font=Arial,sans-serif]*to the level of those elements that interact with Vitamin C**[/font][font=Arial,sans-serif]*. In other words, it all depends on their
[/font][font=Arial,sans-serif]ratio to Vitamin C.


I hope that helps. [/font]


----------



## dalila (Nov 4, 2004)

Isn't vitamin C water-soluble and therefore not dangerous in any amount? When I am ill I take 1000mg in the morning, and 1000mg in the evening greeky.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> cals: 1681
> 34F 206C (minus at least 35g Fiber from all bran alone) 169P



  YEAY! I see fitday is up and running, great job!! 
There actually is the exact info for m&m's on fitday, but don't ask me how I know   

When I write down my totals I always subtract the fiber from the carbs to get the exact amount of carbs I eat 

It's FRIDAY


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Du and dalila.  I have 1500mg tablets, I take one daily but have been taking 2 or 3 now that I am sick.  

LoL, thanks Jenny! I finally found them! I'm glad to know I can subtract fiber!   

Fun size packet of peanut M&M's = 108 cal, 5.5F 12.7C 2P 

Can I use these as a source of protein????  JK I Wish!


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Just wanted to note my hips and jawline look slimmer


Thats my GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep it up


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

Jillian, I think I will more or less stick to the way I've been eating and HOPEFULLY not injure myself again and get some workouts in.  My current diet appears to be maintenance to slight deficit, so adding workouts in should make me lean out more, but I don't want to drastically cut carbs til I feel I need to 

I wanted to note I went to bed with apple cider vinegar on my face last night...smelled like salad!   It's supposed to help fade red marks..we'll see!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thats my GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep it up



Thank you


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

Do you guys think I need another "competition" journal.  I don't think I can keep up with two, and I like this one..


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats, 1/2c all bran, 2/3c lc milk
m2 2oz chix, spinach, coffee w milk and lc milk, 3 dried figs
m3 1c all bran 1c lc milk
m4 ~5oz salmon in oil, salad, bite size piece of cheese
m5 halls and coffee w milk

Totals minus hall defense, I couldn't find these

calories: 1375 46F 159C (-25g Fiber) 114P

Low on cals and protein, I just ended up not having a real last meal..and I wasn't even hungry!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

You're weighing your chix now??


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

Ahhh yes the good old food scale. Do you use a digital one?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

Good job on the food scale  
What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

Dont forget to update your meals for us

Have you weighed yourself or done measurements lately?


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Greekie 

Are you in on the IM competition? (I am so excited for you!)

LOL @ GG and the broccoli...I have a funny story about how I put tuna in the microwave at my last job and it reeked up the whole place ..everyone was complaining but no one knew what the smell was or that it was ME! I had it mixed w/veggies & rice in a tupperware container so I didn't realize it would stink so bad. 

I can't believe ppl actually criticize you and say you are "always eating" while at work. Screw them! They probably eat WAY more than you do and it's all junk! 
Still, I can understand wanting to eat out of sight from jokers like that...

Good job on the fat loss BTW


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)

Ladies I have to say I do have a food scale, the cheap kind.  I haven't been weighing, just eyeballing.

Jstar..my bosses are jerks but I will put up with it until I find something better. 

Jilly, I weighed today, I am about 2lbs down (only) I haven't measured, I'm afraid to.  I actually am starting to feel more comfortable in my own skin again, but I wish I could lose a lot more and a lot faster.  I also feel like I weigh ~5lbs less than the scale is telling me, but I dunno. 

I went dancing last night and had a great time, but my back has been bothering me again and today I am even worse.  It's not too much bad pain as it is limited movement, like I just can't bend.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)

m1: 1/2c oats, 1/2c all bran 3/4c lc milk
m2: ~3oz salmon, a bit of salad, fig (lost my appetite again right in the middle of meal..strange)
m3 1c all bran 1c lc milk 3-4figs
m4 steak, salad
m5 1c all bran 1c lc milk, coffee w milk


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

Down 2 nice job sunshine!!!!! KEEP IT UP!!!!!!!

Hmmmm you dont usually eat salmon do you???? Wonder why you lost your appetite


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks Jillian.  

I don't eat salmon often but I do like it.  The same thing happened the other day when I was eating chicken and spinach tho.   All of a sudden I just didn't want to eat.  I think it's probably cuz I'm sick and trying to eat and breathe at the same time is impossible, so eating actually gets me out of breath lol.  Who knew it could be hard work!


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

Where you been hottie??


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 7, 2004)

Hello sweetheart! I am here! I was at work today..it sucked.. I lost my voice! It's mostly back now, if I don't talk much 

Yesterday's total minus cough drops:

Cals 1466, 42F, 191C (-60g fiber) 127P


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 7, 2004)

My hipbones are playing peekaboo on me, but I can tell they are going to be sticking out soon, YAY!!!!!!

todays meals

m1: 1/2c oats (i didnt have time nor the appetite for anything else)
m2: almonds and raisins and cough drops (SO MUCH SUGAR GRR!!!!)
m3: chix, salad, fig
m4: coffee w 3/4c lc milk 1c all bran 1 c lc milk, figs
m5 chix salad, coffee w milk
m6: lc yogurt, lc milk (almost forgot this one!)

totals minus cough drops
cals 1774 61F 124C 165P


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> 127P


Protein missy!!!!!!!!  

I like hipbones! Seeeeeeeeeee patience....


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Do you have  Loblaw's near you Greeky?  Cuase it would be really worth it to pick up a digital scale..those cheapies are very inaccurate and the cool digi one at loblaws is only $30!

Oh and good morning!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Viv!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

Jilly, Today I have the line between my boobs but it is crooked  No hipbones yet.  Waist measurement corresponds to when I was about 5lbs lighter, does that mean I gained 5lbs of muscle? 

Velvet I have never heard of a Loblaw's but when I get a full-time job I'll see where I can pick up a cheap digital one! 

Good morning GG!

Ladies, how do you measure out meat that is attached to a bone.  Do you only use boneless meats?  I don't want to take it all off the bone, and then measure it and eat it, by then it will be cold!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ladies, how do you measure out meat that is attached to a bone. Do you only use boneless meats? I don't want to take it all off the bone, and then measure it and eat it, by then it will be cold!


 I only get boneless cuts.  But I'd venture a guess that you measure what you're gonna eat, so the bone would have to be removed. Sorry!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

todays meals

m1: 1/2c oats, 7 ew
m2 tuna, tsp sun tomato drs, 1/2c oats
m3 sirloin steak, broccoli
m4 chicken salad coffee w milk 
m5 coffee/lc milk, lc yogurt


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

That is the problem GG, I don't want to remove it before eating it.  Besides, the meat on the bone is my favorite part lol, I wonder how accurate the fitday macro's for meat with bone included are, I guess I could give that a try, otherwise I'll have to keep estimating.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> That is the problem GG, I don't want to remove it before eating it. Besides, the meat on the bone is my favorite part lol, I wonder how accurate the fitday macro's for meat with bone included are, I guess I could give that a try, otherwise I'll have to keep estimating.


 or you can remove it once, weigh it, just to have a number to go by, and from then on just eyeball it every time you eat meat with a bone.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

Good call, I will probably do that. Thanks GG.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

I only buy boneless meat

I dont *think* you gained 5lbs of muscle-most women dont make those gains in a year. Its hard to say-maybe 1 or 2 pounds. JMHO


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

I feel I have higher hormone levels and put on muscle quicker than the average woman


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

I am very upset about my back hurting again


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I feel I have higher hormone levels and put on muscle quicker than the average woman


Probably....But are you training that intesely, with heavy weight?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

I was training heavier before I hurt my back.  8-10reps.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Viv!


----------



## Novo (Nov 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> That is the problem GG, I don't want to remove it before eating it.  Besides, the meat on the bone is my favorite part lol, I wonder how accurate the fitday macro's for meat with bone included are, I guess I could give that a try, otherwise I'll have to keep estimating.


Hello again 

Greeky, try it this way to ensure accurate macros:
- weigh the meat (with bone) before eating it
- eat
- then weigh the bone that's left; the difference is excatly what you ate, and hence the weight you put into fitday to get your totals

Tha way you avoid the errors in an estimate, AND don't have to mess around cuttingout the bone/dinner going cold before you eat


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Hello again
> 
> Greeky, try it this way to ensure accurate macros:
> - weigh the meat (with bone) before eating it
> ...


 Derrrr. EXCELLENT idea. Damn novo.  Good call.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Premi! Got your text, will let you know when

Hi Novo! The sad thing is, I thought of that, and I deleted it cuz I didn't want to do so much work 

GG and Novo, you've caught me 

EDIT: Just noticed this is my 6,969th post


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hi Premi! Got your text, will let you know when
> 
> Hi Novo! The sad thing is, I thought of that, and I deleted it cuz I didn't want to do so much work
> 
> ...


 and i hit page 69 on my "she's a real..." journal today. hahahahaha!

 The number of the day: 69!


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

69


----------



## easton (Nov 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 69



i agree


----------



## dalila (Nov 8, 2004)

greeky, didn't I tell you back was a tricky pet to keep?  No seriously, please be careful, cuz it always does the same, tricks you into thinking you are better, and then bham! the pain is back. 

Seen a doc yet? I really hope it's not a disk! Does the pain travel or is it localised?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

Hehehe! At least this time I was invited! I am still mad about missing eat chocolate day  

Dalila, it is pretty localized to my lower back spinal area.  Sometimes I've been having upper back pain and neck pain, but I think that is either due to too much sitting around, or just a side effect but not caused by the injury itself.  Mostly it troubles me when I need to bend or sit down or get up, but it bothers me when I am just sitting too.  I don't know what it is, but I wish it would just go away.  I cannot even stand up as straight as I used to.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

I was just thinking something...since you are usually hungry in the am why not add a few yolks with your whites?


----------



## dalila (Nov 8, 2004)

greeky, pls pls see a good doctor, it might be just a weird muslce pull but it could be a disk too. pls find out which one it is before you continue with ur regular back and legs workouts.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

lately my mornings are ok, my appetite is so weird tho

dalila, what kind of doctor? chiro?


----------



## dalila (Nov 8, 2004)

For diagnosis I'd rather have you see an orthopedic surgeon, or a sports medicine doctor. I could be mistaken, but chiro's are good for treatment once you know your precise diagnosis, I am not sure if they themselves are good with diagnosing..


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

I wonder how expensive that will be


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Derrrr. EXCELLENT idea. Damn novo.  Good call.



 ya, kinda makes me feel stoopid for not thinking of that!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Morning Greeky!!


----------



## dalila (Nov 9, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> For diagnosis I'd rather have you see an orthopedic surgeon, or a sports medicine doctor. I could be mistaken, but chiro's are good for treatment once you know your precise diagnosis, I am not sure if they themselves are good with diagnosing..



Hi greeky 
I can't help you with pricing babes, anyone else who might know? What I can tell you that the dr. will charge only their normal consultation fee to see you and check your back,and that's not expensive, what is, is if they suspect a disk injury and ask you to do an MRI. So just go and see the doc first okie?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 9, 2004)

Hellooo Velvet!

Dalila, I hope they don't ask for an MRI! but I still think I will probably wait, I am not making a whole lot of $ right now..

m1: 1/2c oats 6 whites
m2: 2/3bag trail mix (this was a bad idea..eating on the run but shouldve made a better choice..SOO many calories and not filling enough)
m3: rest of trail mix, coffee w milk
m4 lc granola bar, taste of cheesecake
m5 chix salad coffee w milk
m6 1.25c all bran 1.5c lc milk (damn being hungry) 2 figs

today was a really bad food day due to the trail mix.

cals 2086  78F 199C 134P


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Morning Greeky..it's a NEW day!!

Won't your parents pay for the dr. appt and an MRI if it's necessary???  Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought you lived at home with the folks?


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

I wouldnt worry about yesterday, you were probably at mat cals anywase Trail mix USED to be a big weakness of mine-EVERYTIME I went to the grocery store Id get some from the bulk bin, it just tastes soooooooo good. But you are clever my girl-it is very calorie dense. I myself probably wouldnt be satisfied unless I ate 2-3 cups! I havent had trail mix in months,  I miss it.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Viv, just popping by to say hello.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet my parents cant afford to help me with that...

Jilly you're right, just recently I was eating more than that everyday and I appeared to be maintaining sooo.. but I was mad at myself bc I figured it'd be ok as part of my meals, and then I ended up eating the whole bag (960cals) and getting SOOO hungry later.  It's so not even worth it.  Next time if I have to run, protein bars.

GM Britty!


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

How ya doin sunshine????


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 11, 2004)

I am well Jillian! My cold is passing, my ankle is healing, and my back isn't hurting as badly.  How about you princess?

Yesterdays meals to the best of my ability:

m1: 1c all bran 1 c lcm (lc milk)
m2 3oz chix salad figs, outside skin of apple
m3 1c all b 1/2 lcm 1/2 2%
m4 lc protein bar
m5 chix salad coffee w m
m6 lc yogurt w all bran and lite syrup

today

m1 1/2c oats, 1/4c all bran 1/4c lcm, 4 ew, straws
m2 1c all bran 1c lc milk
m3 lc protein bar, 5 grapes, taste of cheesecake (craving this so bad)
m4 chix salad coffee w milk straws
m5 1/4c all bran 1/2c lcm turkey, fig


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

Morning Viv!


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

I see the bran made its way back into your house


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Morning Viv!! How have you been doing sweetie??


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 12, 2004)

Goood Morning Velvet!

Goood Morning Jilly! .. I can't help it.. I LOVE the stuff with low carb chocolate milk, and right now it doesn't seem to be a problem, I am measuring it out and not binging on it 

Goood Morning Andrea! I am doing better by the day sweetheart.  My friend made an interesting comment the other day.  I called him up and I was kinda in a giggly mood, and he goes "I like bubbly Vivian, can we keep her?"  So I have been kinda making an effort to be happier, and I think it is working.  I used to be like that, very crazy happy go lucky, I think I repressed it cuz of some cranky people who didn't like it and made fun of me, and also when depression started coming, but I want to be happy go lucky again.  Gosh I ramble a lot  So yeah, how are you??


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Goood Morning Velvet!
> 
> Goood Morning Jilly! .. I can't help it.. I LOVE the stuff with low carb chocolate milk, and right now it doesn't seem to be a problem, I am measuring it out and not binging on it
> 
> Goood Morning Andrea! I am doing better by the day sweetheart.  My friend made an interesting comment the other day.  I called him up and I was kinda in a giggly mood, and he goes "I like bubbly Vivian, can we keep her?"  So I have been kinda making an effort to be happier, and I think it is working.  I used to be like that, very crazy happy go lucky, I think I repressed it cuz of some cranky people who didn't like it and made fun of me, and also when depression started coming, but I want to be happy go lucky again.  Gosh I ramble a lot  So yeah, how are you??



Hey Viv, let the bubbly, crazy happy go lucky you shine and screw anyone who doesn't like you that way!  Oh and keep rambling... I can't relate! lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey britty brit brit! Thanks  How YOU doin?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm doing great thanks, a little sore from this weeks workouts but other than that awesome... and it's Friday even though I don't work I still love the weekends.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 12, 2004)

Fridays are the best, cuz I cant be out late Saturdays due to working Sundays.  But it's raining so my mom is going to give me ish for going out later.

I bought a cute hat! It's pink and fuzzy and cute 

Cheat meal today, ate at a chinese buffet for lunch.  Kinda upset, I can't really have cheesecake now.  I still might have some, I need to get rid of this craving!!! 

m1 2/3c oats 6 ew straws
m2 sauteed meats, veggies, grapes, a lil ice cream, peanuts, coffee w milk
m3 1/4c allbran 1/4c lcm 
m4 turkey, salad
m5 1.25c all bran 1.25c lcm coffee w m 

Calories: ????????????????


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/cerealbawks.php

This one is funny, I love it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 12, 2004)

What do y'all do when you're upset and you need to cheer yourself up?  Food is no longer an option, sometimes it's too late to call a friend, I don't know what else there is.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> What do y'all do when you're upset and you need to cheer yourself up? Food is no longer an option, sometimes it's too late to call a friend, I don't know what else there is.


 1. I go to a movie, or a show at the theater. I don't have an issue going alone, though some people do.  it's up to you I guess.

 2. Or I go to the bookstore and peruse.

 3. Or go to the mall and buy myself something purrty (not very often that I do this to cheer myself up, as I really prefer movies or theater!).

 4. Head out to South Beach and walk around like a tourist.


----------



## Jill (Nov 13, 2004)

I wish I had a beach to walk along. That damb Ivy

I would then play on the computer, watch Tv, shop or best of all sleep

Have you bought any sf jello for those cravings??? Try blending the jello when it is still in the liquid stage with yogurt or cottage cheese. It tastes like cheesecake!  

Oh ya, best of all is that you realize turning to food is NOT an option


----------



## sara (Nov 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/cerealbawks.php
> 
> This one is funny, I love it.



I love it too!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 14, 2004)

Ugh..I can not remember yesterday's meals.  I remember it was pretty much all good except for chocolate chips with meal 1

today

m1 1c all b 1c lcm
m2 lc protein bar, mints
m3 chix salad coffee w milk
m4 beef, pork chop, beets, bbq sauce straws
m5 1/2c all b 1/2c lc milk a few slices turkey

calories: 1650
57F 77C 177P ( i subtracted sugar alcohols)

my friend was complaining to me today she doesnt want to lift weights cuz of me, i have very muscular legs, and she's like "u can actually see ur thigh muscles eww"  

appear to sometimes look leaner w/o clothes on but still look just as bad in my clothes


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> What do y'all do when you're upset and you need to cheer yourself up?  Food is no longer an option, sometimes it's too late to call a friend, I don't know what else there is.



Morning Greeky..personally, I get out my journal and write write write until i have all my frustrations and issues out on paper..then I look at each problem decide if i have any control over it..if not..I forget about it..why worry if yu can't change it..but if I can change it, I make a plan to do just that...write down my plan and implement it the next day.  You'd be sooooooo surprised at how well this works..it gives you hope if you know you have made a plan to change the things you can...this is especially helpful if you can't fall asleep because you have too many things on your mind.  I'll just get out of bed, do what I wrote above, then go to sleep with an empty mind...seriously it works..I've gotten Lisa and my mom hooked on it too!  Food is used to mask a problem...deal with the symptoms..but if you really look at the problem and make a plan to deal with it..you are getting at the cause...and you don't need food to 'fix you'  you can do it yourself with action!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

hahahahaahah Jill: "that damb Ivy" hahahahahahahahahahahaha!

 Hey your hair looks GREAT in that Avi! 

 Greeky - so what'd ya do? Have we provided any good ideas? Or are we lame? hahaha! 

 Good morning!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Viv!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 15, 2004)

Sometimes I just get upset for no reason, and there is no one around to talk to and it's too late to go anywhere.  All of your suggestions are great, but they are pretty much related to being upset about something in particular or are not good for late nights.  

Hi David!

Forgot yesterday's sf merengues, had a bunch but they are only 3 calories each.

My weight is up.  This is really aggravating.  Dalila when you got back in the gym how did you work out?

I needs me some encouragements to go work out.  I am afraid of hurting myself further.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 15, 2004)

My fuzzy pink hat


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2004)

You are cute!!! Oh-the hat is too


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My fuzzy pink hat


----------



## sara (Nov 15, 2004)

is this the hat you were talking about last weekend?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Jilly and Premi! Yes it is sara 

Ughhhh cranky, my back and ankle hurt.  Make it go away!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 15, 2004)

m1: 1/2c oats 6 ew straws
m2 beef, salad sun dried tomato drs
m3 light frap coffe w m
m4 salad @ houlihans w chix pieces of mango and mandarin, peanuts, drs/side
m5 coffee wm 1c allb 1c lcm lc yogurt


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

I see you've mastered the art of acronyms my dear 

Good morning Greeky!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

I like your new hat  You're soo cute


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

You look so cute Greeky!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Viv, nice hat.


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> m4 salad @ houlihans
> m5 coffee wm 1c allb 1c lcm lc yogurt



You kneeeeeeeeeew I was gonna ask-what is houlihans?? I like to say that name, houlihans Houlihans, houlihans, houlihans!

How can you drink coffee before bed? (M5) Doesnt that keep you awake? Have you thought about ditching the complex carbies M5 and replacing them with protein? Just a thought. JMHO

Have a FAAAANNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTAAAAAAASSSTTTTIIICCCC day!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

Good Morning Velvet! ...It makes writing my meals down so much easier!!!!!  

Thanks Jenny Andrea and Britty!  You ladies all look good too, post more pics!

Jilly! It is a kind of cool sounding name..it's a restaurant that has a bar  in it, I know one of the waiters there... (he likes me, but it's not mutual) 

I can drink coffee and go to sleep  doesn't work for me much but i drink it anyway

I like my carbies for now.  I cant afford to buy lots of stuff and so I don't always have chicken around, nor am I always in a cooking mood  come to think of it, when am I ever in a cooking mood


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

Houlihans Houlihans Houlihans Houlihans Houlihans Houlihans


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I like my carbies for now.  I cant afford to buy lots of stuff and so I don't always have chicken around, nor am I always in a cooking mood  come to think of it, when am I ever in a cooking mood


No no no....dont get rid of em-just maybe switch the meals around


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

Call me a slacker, but I kind of like not worrying about it for now 

I can't always get my carbies in the earlier meals since my schedule is so discombobulated, so I just tend to get them when I am home.  If I was to eat a salad AND some type of carbies while at work or out, I would get a lot of weird looks and some mean comments   Plus eating all bran with low carb chocolate milk is practically my substitute for when I want junk food!!! I am always craving something or other!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

I am laughing at my own use of the word "discombobulated"


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

Okie dokie!

We dont have lc any kind of milk here


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm sorry sweetheart, I hope you get it soon, it is one of my favorite protein sources! 

Todays meals

m1 1.25c allb 1.5c lcm straws
m2 2 mg, turkey mustard coffee w milk
m3 lc protein bar, tastes of cheesecake 
m4 chix salad, coffee w m, MINTS
m5 coffee w h/h, ham, spinach, 1 fig, straws


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 19, 2004)

Goodness I dont remember the day before yesterday but it was clean.  

Yesterday:  I got up sooooo late, my mom woke me up at 2pm!!!!!!

m1 1/2c oats 1/2c allb 1c lcm straws
m2 chicken ceasar salad drs/side
m3 a little chicken, broccoli (Happy to report no cramps yet)
m4 a bit more chix, coffee w m, lite frap, bite of friends cheesecake to taste

calories: 1339 46F 103C 113P

Kind of underate bc I got up so late! Will definately do better today


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Greeky  Are you no longer using fitday?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 19, 2004)

I need to update more often! I also need to work out, I cannot believe how incredibly long a sprained ankle is taking to heal.  

Still job hunting, majorly disappointed about a job I interviewed for twice and didn't get.  Met a guy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We'll see how that goes.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry Jenny, I just havent been online as much.  I'll go do it now


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

A guy?     can we have details  ?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2004)

Wohoooooo, a guy  DETAILS!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 19, 2004)

LOL but I just met him and we only hung out once so far


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

age, height, eye color, sense of humour etc..you must have a feel for those things after one date


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> age, height, eye color, sense of humour etc..you must have a feel for those things after one date


 Yes please, dish.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 19, 2004)

he's kinda on the short side 5'9 but still a big guy which I like, 25 yrs old, sheriff's officer, brown eyes, almost bald up top (buzzed short), makes me laugh and smile a lot, thinks its funny to imitate my facial expressions, good kisser... 

I hope he doesn't read this site LOL


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

So far it sounds promising


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> he's kinda on the short side 5'9 but still a big guy which I like, 25 yrs old, sheriff's officer, brown eyes, almost bald up top (buzzed short), makes me laugh and smile a lot, thinks its funny to imitate my facial expressions, good kisser...
> 
> I hope he doesn't read this site LOL


 I like  So far he has MY seal of approval!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> he's kinda on the short side 5'9 but still a big guy which I like, 25 yrs old, sheriff's officer, brown eyes, almost bald up top (buzzed short), makes me laugh and smile a lot, thinks its funny to imitate my facial expressions, good kisser...
> 
> I hope he doesn't read this site LOL


This really brings a tear to my eye.....
My beautiful Greek sobrinita has found a good guy.....
I am not kidding, I am serious, I am so, so happy for you. I told you good things would happen for you because you are who you are. You deserve good things to happen to you and I say it's about time that they do...
I know I haven't been a good uncle, but things have been a little screwy in the Tony family, so I have been out of the loop for a while, but I am so happy to be getting back and finding this in your journal....You see? Good things will happen for you (I think I said that once...) 
By the way, I methinks 5'9 isn't short, but average....Short is below 5'9 (because I am 5'9 and play football like 6'5 ... je je)


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 19, 2004)

LoL, it's great you are happy for me and all, but it is really too soon to know whats going to happen.  Right now I am just happy to get asked out


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> LoL, it's great you are happy for me and all, but it is really too soon to know whats going to happen. Right now I am just happy to get asked out


...and I am happy about that too....Can't you just let your uncle be proud for a moment????


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2004)

Hmmmm an officer. Does that mean he has handcuffs???


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hmmmm an officer. Does that mean he has handcuffs???


  LMAO. Yep. He's a keeper. hahahahaha! Good call, jill!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 19, 2004)

Tio you are so silly!!!!!  I just wanted you to know it's nothing serious as we've just met, so quiet those wedding bells in your head!!!   MUAH!!

Jillian and GG, you girls are crazzzyyyy!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Tio you are so silly!!!!! I just wanted you to know it's nothing serious as we've just met, so quiet those wedding bells in your head!!!   MUAH!!
> 
> Jillian and GG, you girls are crazzzyyyy!!!!


You know what?  I have always wondered why I do those silly things...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Damn, I am hella short if 5'9" is short.


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey darlin!!! Have a great weekend sunshine! ANy big plans with the _new  boy_??


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 20, 2004)

Premiwemi, 5'9 is not short.  But I am kinda on the tall side for a girl, 5'7.  We are all the same height lying down 

Jillywilly, I hung out with him last night.  It's weird cuz I am totally myself around him, not something I generally do around new guys.  I don't think we are doing anything tonight, I have plans with my friends.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 20, 2004)

yesterdays diet 

m1 1c all b 1c lcm (amounts??)
m2 umm dont remember
m3 ew, coffee w m
m4 (cheat meal) ice cream cake, some chinese food (not much)
m5 chix salad w peanuts and crunchy noodles drs/side


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 20, 2004)

my memory is so shot lol!

m1 1/2c oats 1 heaping tsp flax 1.5c lcm
m2 shrimpies salad, sundried tom dres, grated cheese
m3 coffee w m, bubble gum, apple
m4
m5


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 21, 2004)

rest of yesterday...??? dont remember!

m1 1/2c oats 1/2c all b 1c lcm
m2 lc protein bar
m3 chix salad
m4 chix salad w cheese on top, drs/side, 1/4 ww toast w jelly, coffee w milk
m5 lc yogurt, lcm, allb 2 chocolates-100cals for both


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Happy Monday Greeky..any boy updates? 

You think 5'7" is tall for a girl?  That's what I am and I've always considered my height average..till I strap on the bitch boots


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> allb 2 chocolates-100cals for both


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvety, I've been told by some that I appear taller 

Jilly, I had all bran, and I also had two chocolates.  The chocolates were 100 cals for both.  I wanted them, I had them, and I had no desire to eat more!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Velvety, I've been told by some that I appear taller
> 
> Jilly, I had all bran, and I also had two chocolates.  The chocolates were 100 cals for both.  I wanted them, I had them, and I had no desire to eat more!




You probably have excellent posture then which makes people appear taller!!!  That's a great thing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 22, 2004)

Boy update...umm, seems to be going well so far, I'm very comfortable around him and totally myself.  We had a nice date Friday, I don't know when we're hanging out again, but I hear from him everyday, so most likely sometime this week.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 22, 2004)

LoL velvet I do usually have great posture, I mean well, people have told me so.  Unfortunately with my back injury, my posture is slightly less perfect.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

I was just wondering what allb was


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 22, 2004)

Ohhh oops! ALL BRAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Viv     I had all bran for breaky today too!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

I am proud of you for the control with the chocolate! I went out of control on the chocolate on Sat-pushined myself with cardio!!!

Have you been making it to the gym darlin?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 22, 2004)

Andrea--All bran with low carb chocolate milk is my favorite meal!!

Jilly, thanks honey.  I have been trying to balance and just let myself have some of the things I want and the whole moderation thing is working out.  I haven't been weighing myself because that is always disappointing, but my mom said my gut looks smaller  I find myself happier spending less time in front of the mirror LOL but I agree, I think I look somewhat better too.  As for the gym, unfortunately I haven't been there at all.  I keep getting upset at my back injury because an ankle will heal eventually but I have no idea about my back.  I tried to lift my cousin (not that heavy) and afterwards I was hurting.  I want to work out so bad, but I am afraid of making it worse.  I wish I had insurance, I need to go to a doctor.  I will probably go anyway, pay out of pocket, this is taking way too long.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 22, 2004)

Today: 

m1: 1.25c allb 1.5c lcm
m2: lamb, turkey, dandelions
m3:
m4:
m5:

I am nervous today.  My dad comes back from Greece today.  I hate to say it, but I didn't miss him and I kinda like him being there.  I wanted my skin to look great, and to have a real job by the time he came back (he left for 5 weeks) because those are the things he yells at me about most.  My skin is improving, but I didn't get this job I had put my hopes on after meeting the people at a job fair and going to two interviews.  I am upset, and stressed.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

What kind of chocolate was it anywase???


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today:
> 
> 
> m1: 1.25c allb 1.5c lcm
> ...


Hey Hun,

Dont fret, you will find a job that you like. It's just a matter of patience. The market isn't easy, no matter how much work Bush says there is and how the employment rate is higher (this coming from a Republican boy)....
Getting stressed makes me eat, so I hope that the "family genes"  don't pass down to your generation, with me being your uncle and all.... 

Hugs.....


----------



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

hey greeky, I am sorry to hear that your back is taking long to heal. Why don't you go see a doc, just to see what he/she says.. you might not need an MRI, who knows.. I am sure even int he US, the initial consultation can't cost that much? 

Meanwhile try to rest it while lying on the floor, legs elevated @ 90 degrees on the seat of a chair - that's the best position to rest your back when not doing anythign.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Hun, hope your back gets better soon   

Why would your dad be upset about your skin??


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Jilly it was greek milk chocolate w almonds in it  yummy! I only ate one square

Tio, you are such a sweetie, I used to eat when I'm stressed, now I eat when I'm hungry.  I find it a hell of a lot easier to stay happy when I don't stress about how I look.  My eating feels balanced now.  The only thing is I've had little pieces of junk food several days already because weekends = cheats, and then my dad came home.. etc and today is thanksgiving.  Last year's thanksgiving was embarrassing.  I binged on sweets so badly and in front of a lot of family.  This year, I think I'll have a little pie but it definately wont be like last year.  My only upsetting factor is how much less I weighed last thanksgiving.  

Dalila, I think it's an orthopedic surgeon I need to go to (so Ive been told)  I actually went to the gym the other day, chest and tri's and some ball crunches, and my back hurt more the next day, not sure if it was from that or not.  What kind of injury did you have, how did you treat it, and when could you work out again?  I am so sick of putting working out on hold and so anxious to get back in the gym.  It felt so good to lift but at the same time I feel like I am aggravating it.     

Andrea, I don't know.  He would flat out yell at me.  It's slowly improving, and I don't think I will be going on accutane after all.  I might check out the Smoothbeam or other lasers tho to speed up the process and also fix some scarring.

I know I haven't been updating regularly.  My meals have been good, except for small pieces junk food here and there, but nothing drastic.  My new man, well things are going well, I feel like we instantly became bf/gf, and I'm not sure how comfortable I feel with that.  I like him, but I don't want him to get attached too soon.  If he is being honest with me, then he's a sweet guy and treats me well so far. 

Last but not least....

 HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

Ive missed you! I am really happy to hear you are eating when hungry-those are some big changes girlie RIGHT ON!

You seem a little sad-you dad also just came home. Those 2 together...Is is just me or is ther some kind of connection?

Have a great thanksgiving. I am happy that you already decided you are NOT going to binge. I am not eating any bad food today I want turkey


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Jilly, I just feel more normal now, I can decide to eat something bad, and I can eat a little bit and then stop and I am satisfied, a whole new concept for me 

Yes Jilly, my dad coming home stressed me out because he yells at me a lot for stupid stuff and makes me upset.  I am trying to be strong and deal with it, but it's hard.  He hurts me more than my mom lately


----------



## dalila (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi darling, great job with stopping the binge - also with not paying TOO much attention to how you look in the mirrorow every 5 min! 

You should see an orthopedic surgon to establish the level of injury, then ( if you can afford it) you should go to a sports physician with your diagnosis, cuz he could help you devise a workout plan suitable for your injury.

OK this is gonna be a long one ( still it will save you reading my entire old journal .

I had 2 bulging disks in the lower back area and badly strained erector spinae  ( sp?) muscle on one side of my back. I hurt my back in the gym doing heavy bent over rows with a bad posture ( cuz it was heavy.. .long story WHY it was heavy).

I did hot and cold presses the first 3-4 days as often as I could (in the first week I coudl hardly walk). I avoided ANY activity for 2 weeks , just lied down on the floor - it has to be a hard surface, with my legs elevated at 90 degrees on a chair.

After the first two weeks it was still hurting but less, so I started a bit of walking ( against the advice of the surgeon and on the advice of my sports physician, who told me I was gonna heal faster with some light exercises), and was doing the back rehab exercises: the lying side twist ( spinal stretch), cat and camel, Mackanzie push up - like the cobra posture in yoga.

In my 4-5 week I added other milder spinal yoga stretches, always making sure my back is naturally arched a little - like how you would keep it when you do bent-over rows. Then I added the lower back extensions (the ones you do on the roman chair)

After 2 months I was back in the gym, doing all the lifts except deadlifts, squats, bent over rows, and olympic lifts  BUT at 50% reduced weight, and NO cardio of any kind excpet cycling Even then, I'd sometimes feel a slight discomfort after my workout, but it wasn' painful and I continued.

I slooooowly increased the weights to where I had left off.

I think that after 4 months the pain completely disappeared.

After 5 months I started doing squatting and bent over rows, with no pain at all. 

I hope to add deadlifts next months too.

Also from the day one till now I've been on glucosamine sulphate  - Artril, 6 caps a day. I think ithelped a lot, cuz it repairs/feeds the carthiledge and that's what the disks in yoru back are. 

I think your injury is probably even milder than mine, not even sure if it's disk or a muscle so you need to check on that, but till you get your diagnosis, I think you should drop the weight quite a bit on all your lifts, cuz even seated chest exercises and standing tri exercises have a great impact on your lower spine, and especially lifts where you lift the weights above your head like in shoulder presses, military press, etc....

And pls pls pls do those lower back rehab exercises I mentioned, they really work.

Hope that helps hun.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Dalila thank you soooooooo much.  I should've went to the doc from day one, I didn't expect this to last so long, but oh well.  The fact that you've healed is very encouraging


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

Did you have turkey din din today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

I wonder where I can find demo's of those, I doubt exrx would have them  Gonna have to search gooooogle!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Yes Jilly I had turkey, candied yams, salad, cranberry sauce, a little wine, sugar free pumpkin pie, fruit, a bit of pecan pie w whipped cream


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

Do you buy sf pumpkin pie or make it yourself?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

My cousin's husband made it cuz he's diabetic, I liked it better than regular pumpkin pie cuz it was lighter


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Greeky, long time no talk. How are you doing? I was reading my whore thread from the beginning the other day and realised how much I miss you


----------



## dalila (Nov 25, 2004)

greeky you are most welcome. I was very frustrated intially too, but then I read abt some guys who had more than one RUPTURED disk, had to go thru numerous surgeries and still lift today!! I found that inspiring and I think positive mind -set really helps.

If you mean you need to look for those rehab exercises I can look them up for you and send you?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Good morning Greeky   That's quite the feast you had     I bet you enjoyed every bite!!
TGIF!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 26, 2004)

Awww rock that was so sweet  I am well, how about you and wifey?  

Dalila I dont want to put you through the trouble, I am just not sure where to look.  Thanks for the help and moreso for the positive encouragement  

Velvet it was yummy, and a LOT better than last year's binge!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

We are doing well, a little rough still but she's so awesome


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that hon


----------



## Jenny (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey greekster, where are ya??


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Jenny I'm here, I'm here! 

Sorry all, I've just been kinda busy lately.  Diet is back to normal (clean but not superstrict).  I went to the gym yesterday and did back and bi's and 20mins cardio and I am happy to report NO back pain today so far   

I dont know if my back hurt last time due to chest, tri's or due to the ball crunches I did.  Will have to figure that out.  Still haven't done back or legs, scared to


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Viv!!!  Your so pretty


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey Jenny I'm here, I'm here!
> 
> I went to the gym yesterday and did back and bi's and 20mins cardio and I am happy to report NO back pain today so far
> 
> Still haven't done back or legs, scared to



Errrr greeky, did you or did you not do back this wek?    

Hi hun, glad to hear your back is better. When you do ball crunches make sure the whole of your lower back is firmly pressed agaisnt the ball, and you kinda move forward with your torso, not up. That will leave your lower back alone. It was prolly the abs that brought back the back pain.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 30, 2004)

Oops! I meant I did shoulders!!!! Not back!  It did hurt a bit later in the day, sucky.  Overall, not too too bad.


Thanks Premi


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 1, 2004)

Today I danced for 30mins!  No noteable back pain today! 

Clean diet:

1/2c oats, ew
lc protein bar
chicken soup no rice
lc protein bar
chix salad, coffee w milk


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 1, 2004)

Heavy on the protein bars cuz I didn't have anything else to eat on the run.  My car needs to get checked, the check engine light is on and it's making noises.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

If you take it to Autozone, they will pull your codes for free.  That will tell you whats wrong, so you can do it yourself(or have your guy do it  )


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 1, 2004)

Yep, I have to take it to Autozone except today was bad weather.. maybe tomorrow.  The guy I'm kinda seeing (if that goes anywhere) prob doesn't know how to fix it, not sure.


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2004)

hey baby-doll!


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

How is your car doing?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 4, 2004)

Hello david! 

Hello sara! My car is still making noises, I still need to go see what's up, but my check engine light hasn't come back on after they turned it off at autozone.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 4, 2004)

I decided to get on the scale as a reality check.  After thanksgiving week, and this weekend I had some cake too, and so on, and plus I have my visitor, my weight is still down 1-2.  Amazing lol


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2004)

Congrats on the weightloss!  Just don't let that be an excuse to eat  more sweets and get "I can get away with it" feelings  

Have a great weekend


----------



## dalila (Dec 6, 2004)

greeky, where are you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 6, 2004)

Good call Jenny, I've been feeling very.. carefree lately  

Dalila, I just started a new temp job, I may or may not keep it, if not, more job hunting! 

Anybody have any info on saw palmetto and how safe/unsafe it is?


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Greeky!!!  You are doing awesome hun!!  Great job    Wanted to stop by and say hello and see how you are doing.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2004)

SHORTSTUFF!!!  How are YOU sweetie?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 12, 2004)

I've really been slacking off on the updates here! Sorry guys!

My temp job decided to keep me, but it's only for a couple months so I have to keep looking, but at least it buys me time and I'm making way more than my part-time diner job where people shit on me all day and I have to thank them for it. 

I am still seeing that guy, still don't know if it'll lead to anything, he confuses me but I'm going to just enjoy it and not worry about it.  

Parents have lightened up significantly since I started working full time.  They actually are happy to see me now, and want to talk to me.  Whatever.

I'm slowly getting back into my workouts.  I still haven't done back or legs, in just over two months now.  I actually feel my back is healing, thank God, but I still have to take it easy and be extra careful.  I went dancing last night and my back does not hurt at all today! I wanted to do legs today, but I figured it's better off to leave it when I am not tired from dancing, so I have proper form.  Today was an hour cardio, felt great!

Diet has been tough, I work for an office that always has food, goodies, and worst of all-ICE CREAM!  Although I notice even when I was at the diner with all the desserts, they lose their appeal over time.  Have to clean it back up again, but I'm almost reluctant to.  I feel so much more normal now, eating things I want but in small portions, I don't know.  

I miss you all and think of you daily. 

Shortstuff!!!!! WELCOME BACK TO IM, we've all missed you! 

Hey Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice to hear from you Greekster  I'm glad things are looking up, with the job, family and everything  And whatever happens with that guy I know you can deal with it. Who knows, maybe he's the one 

Have a great day


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

saw palmetto is usually taken for prostrate health in men ... im not sure why you'd wanna take it


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2004)

Girlie I MISS YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Try to visit more often...

Glad you popped in to visit for a minute. I am so happy for you -work, parents, food issues. You should be really proud of yourself Life is what YOU make it. I always try to remember that. Oh and a MAN! *D E T A I L S * Pleeeeeeeeease!

BTW, Why would an office have icecream lying around?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 18, 2004)

The guy is already over with... Oh well


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 21, 2004)

I wrote out a whole update yesterday and my internet pooped! 

The guy imed me the other day but I dont care anymore 

I work in the DAIRY FROZEN section of a supermarket corporate office.. big problem!!!

Jilly and Jenny I miss you girls!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont forget about me!!

As for the saw palmetto, rather not disclose what it's for.  

I just ate a shitload of bad food and candy today and I am off to the gym to burn some of it off!!!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I work in the DAIRY FROZEN section of a supermarket corporate office.. big problem!!!



Ironic eh? 

Sorry to hear about the guy not woking out.  

I miss you more


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 21, 2004)

Jilly did you get my text? 

Today was my first leg workout in 2.5 months!!!! Did light weights and only machines where I was sitting upright with a back support.  Let's see how I feel in the next few days! Then, time to conquer the scary back workout.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 21, 2004)

Alright time to use this journal as what it's meant to be for! Pouring my heart out! 

Ok, I have some confessions to make.  I am not happy with my body, but I am "OK" with it.  I think a part of the reason for this is I have finally updated my wardrobe with a whole bunch of stuff that actually fits.  Another thing is that it finally clicked in my head that I am what I am and anybody that doesnt like me can go f*ck themselves.  But, I am still not happy.  I worry about being ok with myself as a sign of complacence and failure.  But then again, being upset all the time got me NOWHERE.  I find it's a lot easier to not care as much now, but I also feel I have to hide my body under baggy clothes.  I miss "liking" my body to some extent.  I miss feeling good and looking good.  I miss the freedom that comes when you have less fat, freedom to move how you want and wear what you want.  For about 1 day, I was at my high end of normal and I was happy to be down a few.  But I have pigged out all week and don't need to weigh myself to know I have gained fat and/or water.  Blah.  Cleaning it up tomorrow.  5 days til my birthday, must lose some water weight by then.  I also think/hope that when the holidays are over my office wont have THAT much bad food.  I hope my back holds out! Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 21, 2004)

Good Luck Greeky!

I started cleaningup my diet today as well. It's my first time home since August, and I went a little nuts my first 3 days here! oh well, no harm in whats done, lets just go hardcore now!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 22, 2004)

Greeky-do you want my home addy or email? 

You can do this. WHat you have to remember is do do this for *YOU*  Just think how good you will feel?? 

What I have realized is that now I am accepting myself, the weight is dropping easily. I belive their is a very strong connection with the mind/weight loss, and it has a lot more to do with than _'just food'._

Cheats are all right IMO. Just get back on track the next meal or day. In all honesty I eat chocolate daily Yes I do. Its a teeny weeny pack of mini m & m's-the are 34 cals for one. Sometimes I have 2. I factor them into my daily calorie buget. This way I dont binge or have crazy cheats.

take care hon, you can do this


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey greeky ... have a good Christmas.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Greeky, hope you have a special holiday!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas GBC!  It has been fun hanging out with you this year.  I look forward to your good sense of humor next year too.  Enjoy the season!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2004)

My back is really, finally, improving.    I did shoulders and bi's and 1 hr cardio yesterday with no pain today! Have not been consistent with diet nor working out, but the improvements in my back are very encouraging, and I am slowly cleaning the diet up


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 2, 2005)

Hope everyone had a happy new year! I sure did


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Greeky! Long time no talk  Sorry I haven't been around.
I hope you had a great birthday! Happy New year! I hope you have a great, happy & healthy year!!! 
 Take care of yourself!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Nena....

Yeah, I know, bad Tio, bad Tio.....
I have been in a bad place for the last couple of months and needed to get myself back mentally before I finished my therapy.
I will be by more often as I begin my training (next week hopefully)...
I am so sorry that I haven't been here for you these past few months, but if I can't help myself, how can I even try to pump others up right?
Anyway, you can punish me now, I accept it wholeheartedly...

Many hugs and best wishes for a great 2K5 from your estranged tio....


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Greek I read your message where you poured out your hart and you have some great things to say and I totally agree with you. I have been off track the last few months as well, but not going to let that discourage me like you should not let it discourage you beautiful. I hope you continue to keep going strong


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Stacey! Bring that ray of sunshine around here more often! Hope all is well!

Tio, you are not bad at all.  We each go through different things in our lives and I love you just the same.  In fact I thought of you yesterday and felt bad for not keeping up with you and your life.  

Thank you diablo for your kind words


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Viv, what you did by writing the way you felt had to have helped you very much.  Usually it is a great stress release....

I still wish I had been around more often, but as i said, what good was I going to be to anyone with the way I was feeling?

Love ya....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm doing it again, whenever I start losing weight, I eat and eat.  My ankle is sprained again.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2005)

OK Today was a good and bad day.  I completed my 3rd workout within less than a week's span, the most I've done since my injury.  I did legs, first time on leg press since injury.  Felt slight discomfort on the butt blaster, so decided to skip the ass up face down.  We'll see how my back feels tomorrow.

Now for the bad part: Today I had a caramel latte, a tiny cookie, a skinny cow ice cream sandwich, a toffee nut light frappuccino, AND a little bit of my friend's brownie/ice cream dessert.  Can you say sugar loading?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh I weighed myself yesterday.  Up since last time (before the holidays) but down 1 since what was my weight before I randomly lost 6 lbs (and gained back 5  )


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2005)

I am really not crying about it.  I was kinda bummed yesterday, but considering my rack hurts, I am prob PMSing, and can't forget all the water weight sugar makes me hold!  Need to go sugar-free, I can do it I can do it.  I been eating a lot of cottage cheese w/ pineapple and it doesn't bother my stomach OR give me heartburn one bit.  It is sooooo tasty


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2005)

I haven't whored it up in my journal in quite some time.  My "ex" is trying to get on my good side   Quotes cuz he was never my boyfriend, ex is just a convenient term.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2005)

Summer in 4.5 months.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2005)

My back is sore this weekend


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2005)

Ive been thinking about you lately. Not many updates. Whats going on in your life right now??? Pm me. I miss you!


----------

